# Sono nuova e in crisi.. aiuto..



## Marta35 (5 Ottobre 2017)

Ciao a tutti.. sono nuova, vi ho letto silenziosamente ma ora ho deciso di sfogarmi per una cosa che mai e poi mai credevo mi potesse capitare. Sono sposata da 8 anni con 2 figli, un marito che forse non amo più e nessuna inclinazione al tradimento, cosa che fino a 5 mesi fa ritenevo da vili. Ebbene, mi è successo.. 
Da un paio di anni abbiamo fatto amicizia con alcune famiglie, usciamo molto spesso tutti insieme e condividiamo tante cose. In particolare con una coppia, il cui figlio è amico del mio.. e sua moglie è in attesa del secondo figlio che nascerà tra poco... Col tempo abbiamo notato io e lui una attrazione crescente e forte. Siamo caratterialmente uguali e spesso ci prendono in giro che siamo una coppia mancata.. a volte diciamo le stesse cose, pensiamo allo stesso modo e abbiamo gli stessi ideali. Anche lui come me ripudiava il tradimento.. Abbiamo parlato di quello che ci stava succedendo e cercato di allontanarci.. finché un giorno per caso ci siamo ritrovati da soli e non abbiamo resistito. Ci siamo visti solo 3 volte da soli (perché purtroppo in comitiva ci vediamo spesso e mi rendo conto che questo peggiora la cosa.. dovremmo non vederci proprio).. ci siamo scoperti innamorati l'uno dell'altra.. anche lui dice di non area sua moglie ma sta con lei più per abitudine e per i figli e le famiglie.. soffriamo entrambi tantissimo, e spesso abbiamo provato a troncare.. per poi comunque ritrovarci al telefono.. abbiamo pianto insieme perché non sappiamo come uscirne. Io so d'essermene purtroppo innamorata.. lui come me dice lo stesso, dice che finora non ha mai provato nulla del genere per una donna. Sono in crisi profonda.. mi sento una bip quando usciamo insieme e vedo sua moglie.. lui si sente un verme.. Non oso immaginare come potrò sentirmi quando tra poco nascerà suo figlio. Sono a pezzi..
Chi mi dà un consiglio senza giudizi superficiali? Spero tra voi ci sia chi può riuscire a capirmi...


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Ottobre 2017)

Marta35 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.. sono nuova, vi ho letto silenziosamente ma ora ho deciso di sfogarmi per una cosa che mai e poi mai credevo mi potesse capitare. Sono sposata da 8 anni con 2 figli, un marito che forse non amo più e nessuna inclinazione al tradimento, cosa che fino a 5 mesi fa ritenevo da vili. Ebbene, mi è successo..
> Da un paio di anni abbiamo fatto amicizia con alcune famiglie, usciamo molto spesso tutti insieme e condividiamo tante cose. In particolare con una coppia, il cui figlio è amico del mio.. e sua moglie è in attesa del secondo figlio che nascerà tra poco... Col tempo abbiamo notato io e lui una attrazione crescente e forte. Siamo caratterialmente uguali e spesso ci prendono in giro che siamo una coppia mancata.. a volte diciamo le stesse cose, pensiamo allo stesso modo e abbiamo gli stessi ideali. Anche lui come me ripudiava il tradimento.. Abbiamo parlato di quello che ci stava succedendo e cercato di allontanarci.. finché un giorno per caso ci siamo ritrovati da soli e non abbiamo resistito. Ci siamo visti solo 3 volte da soli (perché purtroppo in comitiva ci vediamo spesso e mi rendo conto che questo peggiora la cosa.. dovremmo non vederci proprio).. ci siamo scoperti innamorati l'uno dell'altra.. anche lui dice di non area sua moglie ma sta con lei più per abitudine e per i figli e le famiglie.. soffriamo entrambi tantissimo, e spesso abbiamo provato a troncare.. per poi comunque ritrovarci al telefono.. abbiamo pianto insieme perché non sappiamo come uscirne. Io so d'essermene purtroppo innamorata.. lui come me dice lo stesso, dice che finora non ha mai provato nulla del genere per una donna. Sono in crisi profonda.. mi sento una bip quando usciamo insieme e vedo sua moglie.. lui si sente un verme.. Non oso immaginare come potrò sentirmi quando tra poco nascerà suo figlio. Sono a pezzi..
> Chi mi dà un consiglio senza giudizi superficiali? Spero tra voi ci sia chi può riuscire a capirmi...


ciao martha non vedo grandi vie di uscita 
o troncate e diradate gli incontri tra amici 
o pensate di iniziare una vostra vita insieme ma dovreste separarcivdai rispettivi partner e la vedo dura 
siete certi sia amore ? 
benvenuta


----------



## Orbis Tertius (5 Ottobre 2017)

In primo luogo ti dico che questi amori sono come tutti gli altri: sembrano speciali perché gli ostacoli da superare, per un'ipotetica vita insieme, sono ardui.
Ma non c'è nulla di speciale: come non ami più tuo marito così, tra qualche anno, non ameresti più lui.
E intanto avresti una separazione sulle spalle con tutto quello che accompagna e consegue.
L'amore eterno dura al massimo 1 anno, 2 per le coppie migliori.

In secondo luogo, vi siete messi in una brutta situazione: troncare senza vedervi più non è possibile. E poi vedersi tutti insieme penso che sia davvero dura da sopportare: sia per gestire l'attrazione sia per gestire *il doppio senso di colpa *verso il marito e i figli propri e verso la moglie e figli dell'amante.
In bocca al lupo


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Ottobre 2017)

Marta35 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.. sono nuova, vi ho letto silenziosamente ma ora ho deciso di sfogarmi per una cosa che mai e poi mai credevo mi potesse capitare. Sono sposata da 8 anni con 2 figli, un marito che forse non amo più e nessuna inclinazione al tradimento, cosa che fino a 5 mesi fa ritenevo da vili. Ebbene, mi è successo..
> Da un paio di anni abbiamo fatto amicizia con alcune famiglie, usciamo molto spesso tutti insieme e condividiamo tante cose. In particolare con una coppia, il cui figlio è amico del mio.. e sua moglie è in attesa del secondo figlio che nascerà tra poco... Col tempo abbiamo notato io e lui una attrazione crescente e forte. Siamo caratterialmente uguali e spesso ci prendono in giro che siamo una coppia mancata.. a volte diciamo le stesse cose, pensiamo allo stesso modo e abbiamo gli stessi ideali. Anche lui come me ripudiava il tradimento.. Abbiamo parlato di quello che ci stava succedendo e cercato di allontanarci.. finché un giorno per caso ci siamo ritrovati da soli e non abbiamo resistito. Ci siamo visti solo 3 volte da soli (perché purtroppo in comitiva ci vediamo spesso e mi rendo conto che questo peggiora la cosa.. dovremmo non vederci proprio).. ci siamo scoperti innamorati l'uno dell'altra.. anche lui dice di non area sua moglie ma sta con lei più per abitudine e per i figli e le famiglie.. soffriamo entrambi tantissimo, e spesso abbiamo provato a troncare.. per poi comunque ritrovarci al telefono.. abbiamo pianto insieme perché non sappiamo come uscirne. Io so d'essermene purtroppo innamorata.. lui come me dice lo stesso, dice che finora non ha mai provato nulla del genere per una donna. Sono in crisi profonda.. mi sento una bip quando usciamo insieme e vedo sua moglie.. lui si sente un verme.. Non oso immaginare come potrò sentirmi quando tra poco nascerà suo figlio. Sono a pezzi..
> Chi mi dà un consiglio senza giudizi superficiali? Spero tra voi ci sia chi può riuscire a capirmi...


Una domanda che sembra banale ma banale non è: avete  fatto sesso quelle tre volte che vi siete visti?


----------



## Farabrutto (5 Ottobre 2017)

Nel mio gruppo di amicizie è successa una cosa analoga. Ed è stato un macello. Io sono molto amico del traditore e sono stato l'unico del gruppo a stargli vicino quando è stato esposto al pubblico ludibrio... E so cosa ha passato. La sua controparte, una volta scoperto il gioco, per salvarsi la famiglia e la faccia... Gli ha addossato tutte le responsabilità. Il marito tradito ha aggredito l'amante della moglie. La donna tradita ha preso a schiaffi davanti a tutti l'amante del marito. Insomma... Due anni che non si parla d'altro... Due palle anche.... Marta35 siete messi in un bel casino. Questo perché se la cosa venisse fuori... Non solo distruggerebbe le vostre famiglie, ma sarebbe di pubblico dominio, situazione spinosa... Da traditore, so perfettamente cosa si prova quando vivi una cosa del genere, una passione travolgente. Ma ha ragione chi ti dice che questa cosa ha una durata limitata nel tempo. L'unica cosa che posso consigliarvi è di prendere tutte le precauzioni del caso per evitare di farvi scoprire e mettere in conto... Che forse non sarà sufficiente.

Inviato dal mio Redmi 4 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## spleen (5 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> In primo luogo ti dico che questi amori sono come tutti gli altri: sembrano speciali perché gli ostacoli da superare, per un'ipotetica vita insieme, sono ardui. Ma non c'è nulla di speciale: come non ami più tuo marito così, tra qualche anno, non ameresti più lui. E intanto avresti una separazione sulle spalle con tutto quello che accompagna e consegue. L'amore eterno dura al massimo 1 anno, 2 per le coppie migliori.  In secondo luogo, vi siete messi in una brutta situazione: troncare senza vedervi più non è possibile. E poi vedersi tutti insieme penso che sia davvero dura da sopportare: sia per gestire l'attrazione sia per gestire *il doppio senso di colpa *verso il marito e i figli propri e verso la moglie e figli dell'amante. In bocca al lupo


  Sta faccenda che l'amore dura 6 mesi, no, 1 anno, no, 2 al massimo, no, 7 anni e via dicendo non la capirò mai. Ma parlate per voi cazzo.


----------



## Jim Cain (5 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> In primo luogo ti dico che questi amori sono come tutti gli altri: sembrano speciali perché gli ostacoli da superare, per un'ipotetica vita insieme, sono ardui.
> Ma non c'è nulla di speciale: come non ami più tuo marito così, tra qualche anno, non ameresti più lui.
> E intanto avresti una separazione sulle spalle con tutto quello che accompagna e consegue.
> L'amore eterno dura al massimo 1 anno, 2 per le coppie migliori.
> ...


Gli amori non sono tutti uguali, e non possiamo sapere - non lo sa neanche la nostra nuova amica - se questo è particolarmente 'speciale' o se è qualcosa che invece avrebbe vita breve.
A leggerla sembra parecchio coinvolta e ugualmente turbata per le possibili conseguenze, che non si fatica ad immaginare catastrofiche.


----------



## Jim Cain (5 Ottobre 2017)

Jaalbak ha detto:


> La sua controparte, una volta scoperto il gioco, per salvarsi la famiglia e la faccia... Gli ha addossato tutte le responsabilità


Poverina.
Incapace di intendere e volere, circuita da un orco.


----------



## MariLea (5 Ottobre 2017)

Marta35 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.. sono nuova, vi ho letto silenziosamente ma ora ho deciso di sfogarmi per una cosa che mai e poi mai credevo mi potesse capitare. Sono sposata da 8 anni con 2 figli, un marito che forse non amo più e nessuna inclinazione al tradimento, cosa che fino a 5 mesi fa ritenevo da vili. Ebbene, mi è successo..
> Da un paio di anni abbiamo fatto amicizia con alcune famiglie, usciamo molto spesso tutti insieme e condividiamo tante cose. In particolare con una coppia, il cui figlio è amico del mio.. e sua moglie è in attesa del secondo figlio che nascerà tra poco... Col tempo abbiamo notato io e lui una attrazione crescente e forte. Siamo caratterialmente uguali e spesso ci prendono in giro che siamo una coppia mancata.. a volte diciamo le stesse cose, pensiamo allo stesso modo e abbiamo gli stessi ideali. Anche lui come me ripudiava il tradimento.. Abbiamo parlato di quello che ci stava succedendo e cercato di allontanarci.. finché un giorno per caso ci siamo ritrovati da soli e non abbiamo resistito. Ci siamo visti solo 3 volte da soli (perché purtroppo in comitiva ci vediamo spesso e mi rendo conto che questo peggiora la cosa.. dovremmo non vederci proprio).. ci siamo scoperti innamorati l'uno dell'altra.. anche lui dice di non area sua moglie ma sta con lei più per abitudine e per i figli e le famiglie.. soffriamo entrambi tantissimo, e spesso abbiamo provato a troncare.. per poi comunque ritrovarci al telefono.. abbiamo pianto insieme perché non sappiamo come uscirne. Io so d'essermene purtroppo innamorata.. lui come me dice lo stesso, dice che finora non ha mai provato nulla del genere per una donna. Sono in crisi profonda.. mi sento una bip quando usciamo insieme e vedo sua moglie.. lui si sente un verme.. Non oso immaginare come potrò sentirmi quando tra poco nascerà suo figlio. Sono a pezzi..
> Chi mi dà un consiglio senza giudizi superficiali? Spero tra voi ci sia chi può riuscire a capirmi...


E tu pensi che gli altri con cui uscite non se ne siano accorti?
In genere sono i rispettivi coniugi a capire per ultimi, ma gli amici subito...
Occhio!


----------



## Farabrutto (5 Ottobre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Poverina.
> Incapace di intendere e volere, circuita da un orco.


Sì più o meno è andata così. Lui bandito manco fosse un membro dell'Isis... Lei riabilitata nel giro di poche settimane.

Solo la moglie tradita non l'ha perdonata... E quindi è stata bandita anche lei

Inviato dal mio Redmi 4 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## MariLea (5 Ottobre 2017)

Jaalbak ha detto:


> Sì più o meno è andata così. Lui bandito manco fosse un membro dell'Isis... Lei riabilitata nel giro di poche settimane.
> 
> Solo la moglie tradita non l'ha perdonata... E quindi è stata bandita anche lei
> 
> Inviato dal mio Redmi 4 utilizzando Tapatalk


Tradita e bastonata, da non credere!
Comunque, se era questo il giro di amicizie, ha solo guadagnato a perderli...


----------



## oriente70 (5 Ottobre 2017)

Su un  piatto della bilancia 2 famiglie e sull'altro un Ammore grande ... A te la scelta


----------



## Farabrutto (5 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Una domanda che sembra banale ma banale non è: avete  fatto sesso quelle tre volte che vi siete visti?


Effettivamente... Non per morbosa curiosità... Ma mi sono posto la stessa domanda anche io

Inviato dal mio Redmi 4 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## MariLea (5 Ottobre 2017)

Jaalbak ha detto:


> Effettivamente... Non per morbosa curiosità... Ma mi sono posto la stessa domanda anche io
> 
> Inviato dal mio Redmi 4 utilizzando Tapatalk


e cosa se no?


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Ottobre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> e cosa se no?


Ecco...appunto... e il fatto che lui abbia la moglie incinta che sta quasi per partorire non fa scattare alcun sospetto sulla speciale affinità elettiva dichiarata anche da lui in tempi non sospetti? 
Mah?!? Occhio!! 
A pensar male ...spesso ci si azzecca ....


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Ottobre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Su un  piatto della bilancia 2 famiglie e sull'altro un Ammore grande ... A te la scelta


Ammmore grande o il basso livello ormonale e i kg di troppo della moglie incinta?


----------



## MariLea (5 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Ecco...appunto... e il fatto che lui abbia la moglie incinta che sta quasi per partorire non fa scattare alcun sospetto sulla speciale affinità elettiva dichiarata anche da lui in tempi non sospetti?
> Mah?!? Occhio!!
> A pensar male ...spesso ci si azzecca ....


Io, al posto di Marta, chiuderei subito prima di annegare in una pozzanghera...
e poi, con una scusa ben studiata, eviterei di uscire con questo gruppo di amici per un bel po'... a meno che nato il bimbo si allontani lui e consorte.
Tutto passa.


----------



## Lostris (5 Ottobre 2017)

C'è il dettaglio della moglie di lui incinta che oscura un po' tutto il resto.. se devo essere sincera.

Desolante.

Ti sei infilata proprio in una situazione da scacco.
Io eviterei innanzitutto di fomentarvi a vicenda cullandovi nel melodramma d'amore tormentato. 

Che tu ti senta una merda e lui un verme mi sembra il minimo dato il contesto.

Il consiglio è tenere a bada gli ormoni quel tanto da non fare ulteriori cazzate. 

Lasciate passare del tempo, perchè cinque mesi sono veramente pochi per parlare già di qualcosa di più di un'infatuazione, di sicuro intensificata dall'impossibilità di viverla appieno.

Allentate per quanto possibile le frequentazioni. È altamente probabile che qualcun altro della vostra cerchia (tranne ovviamente i vostri rispettivi partner) si sia già accorto di qualcosa. Fate attenzione.


----------



## GiovanniRossi (5 Ottobre 2017)

Non posso darti consigli, ma almeno vorrei esternare il mio sentimento di sollievo quando scopro che ci sono tante persone sentimentalmente messe molto peggio di me.
Ti do un abbraccio e ti auguro un in bocca al lupo!


----------



## Farabrutto (5 Ottobre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> e cosa se no?


Beh pure capire se è sul piano platonico oppure no. Se è qualcosa che è ancora evitabile, oppure se è già troppo tardi.

Cmq certo il fatto che la moglie del traditore sia incinta... Beh... È oggettivamente un incentivo ancora maggiore a lasciar perdere.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (5 Ottobre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Sta faccenda che l'amore dura 6 mesi, no, 1 anno, no, 2 al massimo, no, 7 anni e via dicendo non la capirò mai. Ma parlate per voi cazzo.


Se dura di più è perché uno dei due fa soffrire l'altro. Magari, che ne so, tradendolo?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (5 Ottobre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Poverina.
> Incapace di intendere e volere, circuita da un orco.


Hai dimenticato la "p"


----------



## Orbis Tertius (5 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Ammmore grande o il basso livello ormonale e i kg di troppo della moglie incinta?


Mia moglie quando era incinta era BELLISSIMA :inlove:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Ottobre 2017)

Mi stona che lui non ami la moglie e lei è incinta. Già questo mi darebbe la misura di che uomo sia
Per il resto assomiglia molto a quello che ho vissuto io. Il rischio é confondere questa emozione forte con l'amore. Una storia così può essere adrenalina pura. Cerca di essere un tantino più lucida prima di fare casini.
Gli amici si accorgono se volete farvene accorgere.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Ottobre 2017)

Nella vita si può anche scegliere per sé e per gli altri.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi stona che lui non ami la moglie e lei è incinta. Già questo mi darebbe la misura di che uomo sia
> Per il resto assomiglia molto a quello che ho vissuto io. Il rischio é confondere questa emozione forte con l'amore. Una storia così può essere adrenalina pura. Cerca di essere un tantino più lucida prima di fare casini.
> Gli amici si accorgono se volete farvene accorgere.


:up:


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Mia moglie quando era incinta era BELLISSIMA :inlove:



sono contenta per te...
ma nella vita reale non é cosi, lo sai vero?  Hai presente i piedi gonfi, il sedere enorme, la continua stanchezza... Per non parlare del fatto che hai gli ormoni in subbuglio, i primi 3 mesi vomiti in continuazione e, tranne rari casi, se tuo marito si avvicina per fare sesso, lo mandi a stendere... Poi ci sono anche quei mariti che non vogliono avere rapporti con la moglie incinta perché pensano di violare il sacro scrigno.... e così fanno i cascamorti con quello che hanno a portata di mano...chesso'... una della compagnia che ci sta, per esempio...
Poi quando la moglie ritorna normale...si accorgono che era un calesse... e dicono all'amante che non possono certo lasciare adesso la moglie...con un bimbo piccolo....

Un uomo che tradisce la moglie incinta, secondo me é solo ed unicamente un fottutissimo  stronzo..(per essere gentile).. e non vorrei che mi reggesse neppure il rotolo della carta igienica in bagno..


----------



## Brunetta (6 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> sono contenta per te...
> ma nella vita reale non é cosi, lo sai vero?  Hai presente i piedi gonfi, il sedere enorme, la continua stanchezza... Per non parlare del fatto che hai gli ormoni in subbuglio, i primi 3 mesi vomiti in continuazione e, tranne rari casi, se tuo marito si avvicina per fare sesso, lo mandi a stendere... Poi ci sono anche quei mariti che non vogliono avere rapporti con la moglie incinta perché pensano di violare il sacro scrigno.... e così fanno i cascamorti con quello che hanno a portata di mano...chesso'... una della compagnia che ci sta, per esempio...
> Poi quando la moglie ritorna normale...si accorgono che era un calesse... e dicono all'amante che non possono certo lasciare adesso la moglie...con un bimbo piccolo....
> 
> Un uomo che tradisce la moglie incinta, secondo me é solo ed unicamente un fottutissimo  stronzo..(per essere gentile).. e non vorrei che mi reggesse neppure il rotolo della carta igienica in bagno..


Fai una descrizione della gravidanza che non corrisponde alla mia esperienza e a quella delle mie conoscenze.
Non credo che la questione sia comunque questa.
La questione è che è uno di quei tradimenti potenzialmente devastanti per tutti gli adulti e con possibili conseguenze tragiche per i figli anche a lungo termine.
Una volta che si è in grado di descrivere quello sta succedendo si è in grado di controllare la situazione e chiudere immediatamente.


----------



## oriente70 (6 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Ammmore grande o il basso livello ormonale e i kg di troppo della moglie incinta?


Le donne incinta hanno il loro fascino.


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Ottobre 2017)

Ma dico con sto' ammore.....in comitiva ci può stare, fatevi una dieci cento chiavate continuate divertitevi ma lasciate l'ammore a riposo. E che cazzo tutti innamorati. Ho flirtato, ho chiavato e chiavo ancora con conoscenze comuni.


----------



## oriente70 (6 Ottobre 2017)

Trascinati da un vortice di passione. La prima volta che trasgrediscono perdono i lumi della ragione.


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Ottobre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Trascinati da un vortice di passione. La prima volta che trasgrediscono perdono i lumi della ragione.


.....e fanno danni. Non si fermano neanche di fronte al proprio sangue (figli) e parlano d'amore........ ma andate a cacare.


----------



## oriente70 (6 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> .....e fanno danni. Non si fermano neanche di fronte al proprio sangue (figli) e parlano d'amore........ ma andate a cacare.


Quoto.


----------



## Farabrutto (6 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma dico con sto' ammore.....in comitiva ci può stare, fatevi una dieci cento chiavate continuate divertitevi ma lasciate l'ammore a riposo. E che cazzo tutti innamorati. Ho flirtato, ho chiavato e chiavo ancora con conoscenze comuni.


Sai, quando ero ancora in "bolla" non ero d'accordo con te. Ora che i giorni stanno passando... Ed inizio ad uscire dalla bolla... Beh comincio a pensare che hai ragione.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (6 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> sono contenta per te...
> ma nella vita reale non é cosi, lo sai vero?  Hai presente i piedi gonfi, il sedere enorme, la continua stanchezza... Per non parlare del fatto che hai gli ormoni in subbuglio, i primi 3 mesi vomiti in continuazione e, tranne rari casi, se tuo marito si avvicina per fare sesso, lo mandi a stendere... Poi ci sono anche quei mariti che non vogliono avere rapporti con la moglie incinta perché pensano di violare il sacro scrigno.... e così fanno i cascamorti con quello che hanno a portata di mano...chesso'... una della compagnia che ci sta, per esempio...
> Poi quando la moglie ritorna normale...si accorgono che era un calesse... e dicono all'amante che non possono certo lasciare adesso la moglie...con un bimbo piccolo....
> 
> Un uomo che tradisce la moglie incinta, secondo me é solo ed unicamente un fottutissimo  stronzo..(per essere gentile).. e non vorrei che mi reggesse neppure il rotolo della carta igienica in bagno..


Anche a me, come a @_Brunetta_ questa descrizione non risulta proprio.
Mia moglie era come sempre: solo un po' assonnata nei primi tre mesi e un po' stanca dalla pesantezza della pancia nell'ultimo mese. Per il resto l'unica differenza era questo bellissimo pancione.
Ovviamente ti viene naturale stare più attenti, essere più delicati, anche evitare qualche volta: perché il contenuto, checché se ne dica, *è* sacro.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Ottobre 2017)

Marta35 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.. sono nuova, vi ho letto silenziosamente ma ora ho deciso di sfogarmi per una cosa che mai e poi mai credevo mi potesse capitare. Sono sposata da 8 anni con 2 figli, un marito che forse non amo più e nessuna inclinazione al tradimento, cosa che fino a 5 mesi fa ritenevo da vili. Ebbene, mi è successo..
> Da un paio di anni abbiamo fatto amicizia con alcune famiglie, usciamo molto spesso tutti insieme e condividiamo tante cose. In particolare con una coppia, il cui figlio è amico del mio.. e sua moglie è in attesa del secondo figlio che nascerà tra poco... Col tempo abbiamo notato io e lui una attrazione crescente e forte. Siamo caratterialmente uguali e spesso ci prendono in giro che siamo una coppia mancata.. a volte diciamo le stesse cose, pensiamo allo stesso modo e abbiamo gli stessi ideali. Anche lui come me ripudiava il tradimento.. Abbiamo parlato di quello che ci stava succedendo e cercato di allontanarci.. finché un giorno per caso ci siamo ritrovati da soli e non abbiamo resistito. Ci siamo visti solo 3 volte da soli (perché purtroppo in comitiva ci vediamo spesso e mi rendo conto che questo peggiora la cosa.. dovremmo non vederci proprio).. ci siamo scoperti innamorati l'uno dell'altra.. anche lui dice di non area sua moglie ma sta con lei più per abitudine e per i figli e le famiglie.. soffriamo entrambi tantissimo, e spesso abbiamo provato a troncare.. per poi comunque ritrovarci al telefono.. abbiamo pianto insieme perché non sappiamo come uscirne. Io so d'essermene purtroppo innamorata.. lui come me dice lo stesso, dice che finora non ha mai provato nulla del genere per una donna. Sono in crisi profonda.. mi sento una bip quando usciamo insieme e vedo sua moglie.. lui si sente un verme.. Non oso immaginare come potrò sentirmi quando tra poco nascerà suo figlio. Sono a pezzi..
> Chi mi dà un consiglio senza giudizi superficiali? Spero tra voi ci sia chi può riuscire a capirmi...


Ciao benvenuta!

Beh.. intanto adesso vivi "l'amore impossibile" e quindi questo sentimento è ingigantito dalla vostra situazione e posizione.

Deformato, probabilmente....

Penso sia un punto di partenza irrinunciabile, al di là di qualsiasi percorso...

Partire da altro, ad esempio dal fatto che vi amate follemente, che siete stati sfortunati perché dovevate incontrarvi liberi entrambi al tempo del liceo, etc.. non credo sia un punto di partenza affidabile..


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ciao benvenuta!
> 
> Beh.. intanto adesso vivi "l'amore impossibile" e quindi questo sentimento è ingigantito dalla vostra situazione e posizione.
> 
> ...


Quoto
Il brutto vizio di mettere a confronto cose non confrontabili e perdendo di vista le cose importanti


----------



## Skorpio (6 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Il brutto vizio di mettere a confronto cose non confrontabili e perdendo di vista le cose importanti


Eh sì.. non c'è partita.. 

Ne parlo a volte con un mio amico separato, che ai tempi della separazione mi decantava l'amore con la sua donna appena conosciuta.

Io gli ripetevo sempre: sei stato con tua moglie quasi 25 anni fra fidanzamento e matrimonio, tra 25 anni (se ci arrivi) potrai fare paragoni.

Dopo nemmeno un anno, parlandomi del suo nuovo rapporto, mi diceva "eh.. caro mio.. i sogni sono finiti"..


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh sì.. non c'è partita..
> 
> Ne parlo a volte con un mio amico separato, che ai tempi della separazione mi decantava l'amore con la sua donna appena conosciuta.
> 
> ...


Appunto. Logicamente quoto


----------



## riccardo1973 (6 Ottobre 2017)

Marta35 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.. sono nuova, vi ho letto silenziosamente ma ora ho deciso di sfogarmi per una cosa che mai e poi mai credevo mi potesse capitare. Sono sposata da 8 anni con 2 figli, un marito che forse non amo più e nessuna inclinazione al tradimento, cosa che fino a 5 mesi fa ritenevo da vili. Ebbene, mi è successo..
> Da un paio di anni abbiamo fatto amicizia con alcune famiglie, usciamo molto spesso tutti insieme e condividiamo tante cose. In particolare con una coppia, il cui figlio è amico del mio.. e sua moglie è in attesa del secondo figlio che nascerà tra poco... Col tempo abbiamo notato io e lui una attrazione crescente e forte. Siamo caratterialmente uguali e spesso ci prendono in giro che siamo una coppia mancata.. a volte diciamo le stesse cose, pensiamo allo stesso modo e abbiamo gli stessi ideali. Anche lui come me ripudiava il tradimento.. Abbiamo parlato di quello che ci stava succedendo e cercato di allontanarci.. finché un giorno per caso ci siamo ritrovati da soli e non abbiamo resistito. Ci siamo visti solo 3 volte da soli (perché purtroppo in comitiva ci vediamo spesso e mi rendo conto che questo peggiora la cosa.. dovremmo non vederci proprio).. ci siamo scoperti innamorati l'uno dell'altra.. anche lui dice di non area sua moglie ma sta con lei più per abitudine e per i figli e le famiglie.. soffriamo entrambi tantissimo, e spesso abbiamo provato a troncare.. per poi comunque ritrovarci al telefono.. abbiamo pianto insieme perché non sappiamo come uscirne. Io so d'essermene purtroppo innamorata.. lui come me dice lo stesso, dice che finora non ha mai provato nulla del genere per una donna. Sono in crisi profonda.. mi sento una bip quando usciamo insieme e vedo sua moglie.. lui si sente un verme.. Non oso immaginare come potrò sentirmi quando tra poco nascerà suo figlio. Sono a pezzi..
> Chi mi dà un consiglio senza giudizi superficiali? Spero tra voi ci sia chi può riuscire a capirmi...


Ti consiglieranno di lasciar perdere e non ficcarti in un casino madornale...Io penso che non li ascolterai, l'ormone ragiona al tuo posto e sfuma sullo sfondo dei tuoi pensieri quello che succederà, e succederà l'ho vissuto con degli amici e si sono rovinati la vita a vicenda rovinando per sempre quella di altre 6 persone coinvolte senza volerlo. In scena abbiamo te e lui, ma anche tuo marito e la moglie e i vostri due figli e i suoi due figli, senza contare le famiglie di appartenenza, suoceri cognate nipoti, alla fine ci vuole un pullman per tutti gli attori in scena...che vagonata di merda sta per piovervi addosso!!! i miei amici e tutto il pullman, (dimenticavo gli avvocati!) sono pieni di merda da oltre 5 anni!!! senza contare che poi la storia tra loro è finita:rotfl:


----------



## Mat78 (6 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> .....e fanno danni. Non si fermano neanche di fronte al proprio sangue (figli) e parlano d'amore........ ma andate a cacare.


Come si fa a non quotarti!


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Come si fa a non quotarti!


Il problema è che,  in certe situazioni , l'ammore fa più danni di cento chiavate extra.


----------



## Mat78 (6 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Il problema è che,  in certe situazioni , l'ammore fa più danni di cento chiavate extra.


Il problema è che si parla di amore troppo facilmente e si dice ti amo altrettanto facilmente. Dopo tanti anni con una persona è facile perdere la bussola. L'amore si trasforma in qualcosa di diverso e non lo si riconosce più.  Aspetta di vedere quando la nostra nuova amica verrà scoperta come magicamente ritroverà l'ammmmore per il povero marito cornuto. Tutto già visto è sentito. Stesso copione. Poi ritroveremo anche il marito a scrivere qui e tutti a dirgli di perdonarla poverina.


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Il problema è che si parla di amore troppo facilmente e si dice ti amo altrettanto facilmente. Dopo tanti anni con una persona è facile perdere la bussola. L'amore si trasforma in qualcosa di diverso e non lo si riconosce più.  Aspetta di vedere quando la nostra nuova amica verrà scoperta come magicamente ritroverà l'ammmmore per il povero marito cornuto. Tutto già visto è sentito. Stesso copione. Poi ritroveremo anche il marito a scrivere qui e tutti a dirgli di perdonarla poverina.


Vero. Ci sono persone che vanno in cerca dell'amore ideale e pur di averlo si muovono a mo' di caterpillar: questo è amore? Poi io sono il cinico, lo stronzo ecc. ? Mah


----------



## Mat78 (6 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Vero. Ci sono persone che vanno in cerca dell'amore ideale e pur di averlo si muovono a mo' di caterpillar: questo è amore? Poi io sono il cinico, lo stronzo ecc. ? Mah


Ma no. Tu sei l'unico traditore anomalo


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh sì.. non c'è partita..
> 
> Ne parlo a volte con un mio amico separato, che ai tempi della separazione mi decantava l'amore con la sua donna appena conosciuta.
> 
> ...


:up::up:


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ma no. Tu sei l'unico traditore anomalo


Ideale


----------



## arula (6 Ottobre 2017)

Marta35 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.. sono nuova, vi ho letto silenziosamente ma ora ho deciso di sfogarmi per una cosa che mai e poi mai credevo mi potesse capitare. Sono sposata da 8 anni con 2 figli, un marito che *forse non amo più *e nessuna inclinazione al tradimento, cosa che fino a 5 mesi fa ritenevo da vili. Ebbene, mi è successo..
> Da un paio di anni abbiamo fatto amicizia con alcune famiglie, usciamo molto spesso tutti insieme e condividiamo tante cose. In particolare con una coppia, il cui figlio è amico del mio.. e sua moglie è in attesa del secondo figlio che nascerà tra poco... Col tempo abbiamo notato io e lui una attrazione crescente e forte. Siamo caratterialmente uguali e spesso ci prendono in giro che siamo una coppia mancata.. a volte diciamo le stesse cose, pensiamo allo stesso modo e abbiamo gli stessi ideali. Anche lui come me ripudiava il tradimento.. Abbiamo parlato di quello che ci stava succedendo e cercato di allontanarci.. finché un giorno per caso ci siamo ritrovati da soli e non abbiamo resistito. Ci siamo visti solo 3 volte da soli (perché purtroppo in comitiva ci vediamo spesso e mi rendo conto che questo peggiora la cosa.. dovremmo non vederci proprio).. ci siamo scoperti innamorati l'uno dell'altra.. anche lui dice di non area sua moglie ma sta con lei più per abitudine e per i figli e le famiglie.. soffriamo entrambi tantissimo, e spesso abbiamo provato a troncare.. per poi comunque ritrovarci al telefono.. abbiamo pianto insieme perché non sappiamo come uscirne. Io so d'essermene purtroppo innamorata.. lui come me dice lo stesso, dice che finora non ha mai provato nulla del genere per una donna. Sono in crisi profonda.. mi sento una bip quando usciamo insieme e vedo sua moglie.. lui si sente un verme.. Non oso immaginare come potrò sentirmi quando tra poco nascerà suo figlio. Sono a pezzi..
> Chi mi dà un consiglio senza giudizi superficiali? Spero tra voi ci sia chi può riuscire a capirmi...


lavorerei al grassetto

non so che dire ho sempre tenuto tutti a parecchia distanza fisica ed emotiva
nella coppia do tutto o niente e non comprendo le mezze misure pur vedendole
sicchè non riesco proprio a immedesimarmi nè a darti un consiglio che non sia:

ricordati che indipententemente da tuo marito e dall'altro
devi capire che caspita vuoi te e agire di conseguenza
qualunque cosa farai ci sarà una quota di rischio e di errore con conseguenze che ti dovrai accollare
una volta preso il bivio da un lato, non guardarti mai indietro perchè nel corso della vita non si può torna indietro
puoi solo cercare di prevedere e prendere le decisioni in base alla tua indole e anche soprattutto a cosa ti dice la testa oltre al cuore

in bocca al lupo


----------



## oriente70 (6 Ottobre 2017)

È incasinata una che scrive Forse non lo amo più .
Il compagno gli ha dato 2figli ora può pure andare a quel paese.


----------



## Mat78 (6 Ottobre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> È incasinata una che scrive Forse non lo amo più .
> Il compagno gli ha dato 2figli ora può pure andare a quel paese.


Ovviamente prima deve lasciargli la casa, macchina e gran parte dello stipendio.


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ovviamente prima deve lasciargli la casa, macchina e gran parte dello stipendio.


Che vuoi che sia, ha trovato l'ammore.


----------



## Mat78 (6 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Che vuoi che sia, ha trovato l'ammore.


E si come tutti i cornuti devono pagare tutte le spese per il nuovo amore, ed ovviamente anche il nuovo nido d'amore. Sai che palle andare sempre a scopare in macchina o in qualche sudicio motel? Casa già bella che pronta.


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> E si come tutti i cornuti devono pagare tutte le spese per il nuovo amore, ed ovviamente anche il nuovo nido d'amore. Sai che palle andare sempre a scopare in macchina o in qualche sudicio motel? Casa già bella che pronta.


Uno scambio di coppia e tutto si risolve


----------



## Brunetta (6 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Il problema è che,  in certe situazioni , l'ammore fa più danni di cento chiavate extra.





Blaise53 ha detto:


> Vero. Ci sono persone che vanno in cerca dell'amore ideale e pur di averlo si muovono a mo' di caterpillar: questo è amore? Poi io sono il cinico, lo stronzo ecc. ? Mah


Ma che c'entra l'amore con questa roba?


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra l'amore con questa roba?


Ma la signora non parla di innamoramento? Come non c'entra, per l'amore di due coglioni si manda in cacca tutto. E questo è l' amore? Ve lo lascio volentieri.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma la signora non parla di innamoramento? Come non c'entra, per l'amore di due coglioni si manda in cacca tutto. E questo è l' amore? Ve lo lascio volentieri.


Non è amore.
La scrivente usa le parole a vanvera.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (6 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Uno scambio di coppia e tutto si risolve


:rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (6 Ottobre 2017)

Tradire la propria moglie mentre questa e' incinta personalmente mi dice tanto di lui.

Che è vero che tradendo si da' sempre per scontato che certe conseguenze di proprie scelte possano cadere su terzi, e in prima battuta sui figli. Ma farlo in un momento così particolare è indicativo, per me, di tante cose. Prima tra tutte, il rispetto che questo ha degli altri. Dai, con una moglie incinta a casa direi che il minimo e' tenerlo nei pantaloni. Ma proprio il minimo.


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è amore.
> La scrivente usa le parole a vanvera.


" Io so d'essermene purtroppo innamorata.. lui come me dice lo stesso, dice che finora non ha mai provato nulla del genere per una donna." 
Leggi. Poi se tutti devono adeguarsi alla tua misura dell'amore.....,,


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> " Io so d'essermene purtroppo innamorata.. lui come me dice lo stesso, dice che finora non ha mai provato nulla del genere per una donna."
> Leggi. Poi se tutti devono adeguarsi alla tua misura dell'amore.....,,


Il fatto che lo abbia scritto con il fatto che lo sia ce ne passa
Poi ognuno di noi ha la propria idea di cosa sia l'amore


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il fatto che lo abbia scritto con il fatto che lo sia ce ne passa
> Poi ognuno di noi ha la propria idea di cosa sia l'amore


Sei nella sua capa? Lo ha detto, perché dubitare, infatuazione voglia di altro manico cos'è? Quando si mettono in discussione due famiglie di che si tratta? Io , posso dire che sta facendo una stronzata ma chi vede solo l'ammore no.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Sei nella sua capa? Lo ha detto, perché dubitare, infatuazione voglia di altro manico cos'è? Quando si mettono in discussione due famiglie di che si tratta? Io , posso dire che sta facendo una stronzata ma chi vede solo l'ammore no.


Ma infatti il problema è mettere in discussione due famiglie dopo 3 scopate
Ho anche specificato che ognuno ha la sua idea di amore. Sarà che non mi è mai capitata di amare nessuno dopo 3 scopate ma nemmeno dopo 10 se solo vissute non nella "vita reale"
Posso essere presa, infatuata puoi piacermi da morire ma di sicuro non metto in discussione tutto per questo 
Un amore ha bisogno di vita vera progetti e quotidianità . Per me ovviamebte


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma infatti il problema è mettere in discussione due famiglie dopo 3 scopate
> Ho anche specificato che ognuno ha la sua idea di amore. Sarà che non mi è mai capitata di amare nessuno dopo 3 scopate ma nemmeno dopo 10 se solo vissute non nella "vita reale"
> Posso essere presa, infatuata puoi piacermi da morire ma di sicuro non metto in discussione tutto per questo
> Un amore ha bisogno di vita vera progetti e quotidianità . Per me ovviamebte



I progetti sono postumi all'innamoramento, arriveranno anche ai progettini.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> I progetti sono postumi all'innamoramento, arriveranno anche ai progettini.


Appunto quindi di che amore parliamo
siamo all'infatuazione e allo sconvolgimento dovuto alla situazione
Riporta tutto nella vita vera prima e poi parliamo di amore
Ho già detto che non si paragonano le mele e le zucchine


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Appunto quindi di che amore parliamo
> siamo all'infatuazione e allo sconvolgimento dovuto alla situazione
> Riporta tutto nella vita vera prima e poi parliamo di amore
> Ho già detto che non si paragonano le mele e le zucchine




va beh, allora ha scritto tanto per......aspettiamo la 3dista.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> va beh, allora ha scritto tanto per......aspettiamo la 3dista.


Ma no certo che ha scritto perchè pensa queste cose non dico mica di no
Ma visto che ha scritto su un forum posso dire come la penso io e come la vedo da fuori?
Posso provare a darle uno spunto per riflettere che può anche cestinare come cazzata?
O devo per forza assecondare? No perchè purtroppo io non sono in grado di assecondare quando non condivido.


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma no certo che ha scritto perchè pensa queste cose non dico mica di no
> Ma visto che ha scritto su un forum posso dire come la penso io e come la vedo da fuori?
> Posso provare a darle uno spunto per riflettere che può anche cestinare come cazzata?
> O devo per forza assecondare? No perchè purtroppo io non sono in grado di assecondare quando non condivido.



guarda che siamo sulla stessa linea....


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> guarda che siamo sulla stessa linea....


Allora non ho capito cosa mi contestavi, ammesso che lo stavi facendo


----------



## oriente70 (6 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ovviamente prima deve lasciargli la casa, macchina e gran parte dello stipendio.


È ammmmore non ci sono interessi economici


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Allora non ho capito cosa mi contestavi, ammesso che lo stavi facendo



contestavo il fatto di non credere a quello che ha scritto. Poi che stia facendo una cazzata sono perfettamente d'accordo anzi gli direi di farsi tutte le scopate che vuole e tornare all'ovile.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> contestavo il fatto di non credere a quello che ha scritto. Poi che stia facendo una cazzata sono perfettamente d'accordo anzi gli direi di farsi tutte le scopate che vuole e tornare all'ovile.


ma io non è che non ci credo. Credo che lei sia sincera. Credo anche che abbia perso il senso della realtà però


----------



## arula (6 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> " Io so d'essermene purtroppo innamorata.. lui come me dice lo stesso, dice che finora non ha mai provato nulla del genere per una donna."
> Leggi. Poi se tutti devono adeguarsi alla tua misura dell'amore.....,,


Anche sul purtroppo lavorerei parecchio... tuo marito e il vostro rapporto com'è siamo già nel dimenticatoio spinto?


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Ottobre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> Anche sul purtroppo lavorerei parecchio... tuo marito e il vostro rapporto com'è siamo già nel dimenticatoio spinto?



non lo ama....


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Ottobre 2017)

Penso che la signora è andata. Intendo sparita.


----------



## arula (6 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> non lo ama....


Sai che prima le hai dato un consiglio mica da niente? In effetti si dai prova, vai con l'altro arriva a sentirgli l'alito pesante la puzza di piedi la saliva nelle orecchie ... se reggi il russare o qualcosa che ti farà ricordate tuo marito... vediamo se quando arrivi finita la fase adolescenziale preso con I turni dei figli e tu I tuoi turni deo figli se vorrai fare ancora cambio.... dopo che avrai distrutto la tua famiglia e vedrai devastata una che fin ora consideravi amica e voi senza una lira a sorbettarvi il quotidiano vedendoci tutto quello che c'era del tuo matrimonio precedente con I figli quei figli a cui stavi dando dei valori che li vedono infrangere alla prima ondata... che si approfittaeranno della situazione per soddisgare le loro necesdita visto cje non potrete tu e il loro padre fare fronte comune... spero abbiano superato gia adolescenza...vediamo se allora sarai in grado di vederlo ancora l'eletto ti do il permesso di dirmi sei proprio una testa di cazzo e avevi torto.... non c'è il marito perfetto siamo noi che possiamo rendere perfetta la nostra vita (come si sa non sono fatalista).


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Ottobre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> Sai che prima le hai dato un consiglio mica da niente? In effetti si dai prova, vai con l'altro arriva a sentirgli l'alito pesante la puzza di piedi la saliva nelle orecchie ... se reggi il russare o qualcosa che ti farà ricordate tuo marito... vediamo se quando arrivi finita la fase adolescenziale preso con I turni dei figli e tu I tuoi turni deo figli se vorrai fare ancora cambio.... dopo che avrai distrutto la tua famiglia e vedrai devastata una che fin ora consideravi amica e voi senza una lira a sorbettarvi il quotidiano vedendoci tutto quello che c'era del tuo matrimonio precedente con I figli quei figli a cui stavi dando dei valori che li vedono infrangere alla prima ondata... che si approfittaeranno della situazione per soddisgare le loro necesdita visto cje non potrete tu e il loro padre fare fronte comune... spero abbiano superato gia adolescenza...vediamo se allora sarai in grado di vederlo ancora l'eletto ti do il permesso di dirmi sei proprio una testa di cazzo e avevi torto.... non c'è il marito perfetto siamo noi che possiamo rendere perfetta la nostra vita (come si sa non sono fatalista).




ottimo brava. Il consiglio mio vero è sempre lo stesso: scopate con chi vi attizza QB e l'amore lasciatelo a chi se lo può permettere (chi?)


----------



## mistral (6 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Tradire la propria moglie mentre questa e' incinta personalmente mi dice tanto di lui.
> 
> Che è vero che tradendo si da' sempre per scontato che certe conseguenze di proprie scelte possano cadere su terzi, e in prima battuta sui figli. Ma farlo in un momento così particolare è indicativo, per me, di tante cose. Prima tra tutte, il rispetto che questo ha degli altri. Dai, con una moglie incinta a casa direi che il minimo e' tenerlo nei pantaloni. Ma proprio il minimo.


Una relazione extra,avendo una moglie incinta che  attraversa un periodo di grande impegno fisico ed emotivo,e perché no,di paura e speranza che tutto vada bene per se e per il nascituro,la remota possibilità che la relazione extra possa venire a galla ,in un uomo dotato di una dose minima di rispetto dovrebbe essere un potente stop.Questa crista  deve raccogliere le forze  in previsione di un parto ! Se io avessi dovuto partorire nei mesi successivi alla confessione del tradimento  avrei preferito buttarmi sotto ad un treno.
Rendiamoci conto,in un momento emotivamante così coinvolgente per una coppia,se questo trova il tempo di andare a caccia ........ma io non lo vorrei nemmeno in cartolina un amante così .
Diciamo che dice anche molto di lei,che è donna ed ha sperimentato due gravidanze con relativi momenti di fragilità.
Forse Dio li fa e poi li accoppia.


----------



## arula (6 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Una relazione extra,avendo una moglie incinta che  attraversa un periodo di grande impegno fisico ed emotivo,e perché no,di paura e speranza che tutto vada bene per se e per il nascituro,la remota possibilità che la relazione extra possa venire a galla ,in un uomo dotato di una dose minima di rispetto dovrebbe essere un potente stop.Questa crista  deve raccogliere le forze  in previsione di un parto ! Se io avessi dovuto partorire nei mesi successivi alla confessione del tradimento  avrei preferito buttarmi sotto ad un treno.
> Rendiamoci conto,in un momento emotivamante così coinvolgente per una coppia,se questo trova il tempo di andare a caccia ........ma io non lo vorrei nemmeno in cartolina un amante così .
> Diciamo che dice anche molto di lei,che è donna ed ha sperimentato due gravidanze con relativi momenti di fragilità.
> Forse Dio li fa e poi li accoppia.


La tua chiusa è fantastica tanto di cappello


----------



## Skorpio (6 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> ottimo brava. Il consiglio mio vero è sempre lo stesso: scopate con chi vi attizza QB e l'amore lasciatelo a chi se lo può permettere (chi?)


Ma te quella dell'ombrellone, poi, l'hai trombata o un l'hai trombata?


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma te quella dell'ombrellone, poi, l'hai trombata o un l'hai trombata?


.... che "ciazzecca"


----------



## Skorpio (6 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> .... che "ciazzecca"


Nulla ci azzecca.. :rotfl:

È che ti leggevo tutto filosofeggiante, e volevo sapere se sotto l'ombrellone un po' di topa era cascata.. :rotfl: :carneval:


----------



## Foglia (7 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Una relazione extra,avendo una moglie incinta che  attraversa un periodo di grande impegno fisico ed emotivo,e perché no,di paura e speranza che tutto vada bene per se e per il nascituro,la remota possibilità che la relazione extra possa venire a galla ,in un uomo dotato di una dose minima di rispetto dovrebbe essere un potente stop.Questa crista  deve raccogliere le forze  in previsione di un parto ! Se io avessi dovuto partorire nei mesi successivi alla confessione del tradimento  avrei preferito buttarmi sotto ad un treno.Rendiamoci conto,in un momento emotivamante così coinvolgente per una coppia,se questo trova il tempo di andare a caccia ........ma io non lo vorrei nemmeno in cartolina un amante così .Diciamo che dice anche molto di lei,che è donna ed ha sperimentato due gravidanze con relativi momenti di fragilità.Forse Dio li fa e poi li accoppia.


Si e no, per come la penso io.Mi spiego: l'empatia (o la solidarietà, chiamiamola anche così) verso una che sta passando una fase delicata che si è in grado di capire, tutto sommato è un optional.Il problema è colui che questa donna ha scelto come padre di un figlio: qui non si parla di empatia  (per quanto auspicabile). Qui si tratta del rispetto minimo e sindacale. Si parla del fatto che esporre tua moglie incinta al rischio che ti sgami in un momento delicato quale quello della gravidanza e' pessimo, a mio modo di vedere le cose.In tutto questo cosa c'entra Marta? Per me c'entra SOPRATTUTTO avuto riguardo al tipo di uomo che si porta a letto. Che se fosse realmente innamorata di uno così sarebbe un problema per lei. Che una persona che non si fa scrupolo a mettere le corna alla moglie durante una gravidanza senz'altro non si farebbe scrupolo a rovinare la tua vita, se gli andasse. Tanto più che si conoscono tutti, e il rischio è più che concreto. A me questo farebbe venire in mente, una persona così. Altro che  "non abbiamo potuto resistere".... Alla larga proprio, ma anche senza scomodare l'ammmmorrre.


----------



## Marta35 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Grazie per avermi risposto.. certo è che non mi rispecchio in molti dei vostri commenti ma mi rendo conto che la situazione è complessa e difficile. Mi sento male nei confronti della moglie in attesa, nei confronti di mio marito e della mia famiglia.. Lungi da me il voler buttare all'aria quello che ho costruito in questi anni.. per prima cosa la serenità dei miei figli e della mia famiglia. Buttare tutto all'aria non si può.. non mi sognerei mai di rendere infelici non so quante persone per colpa mia. Poi abitiamo tutti in un piccolo paese dell'Umbria.. succederebbe il finimondo.. Preferisco soffrire in silenzio e sicuramente la nascita del secondo figlio del mio amante sarà la molla che mi aiuterà a staccarmi da lui. 
So che purtroppo non è solo infatuazione, me la sarei fatta passare senza neanche essere tentata. Sono caratterialmente molto razionale e tutto quello che mi sta accadendo mi sembra tanto assurdo.. 
devo solo raccogliere tutte le forze possibili e riuscire a troncare.. per il bene di tutti..


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Nulla ci azzecca.. :rotfl:
> 
> È che ti leggevo tutto filosofeggiante, e volevo sapere se sotto l'ombrellone un po' di topa era cascata.. :rotfl: :carneval:


Filosofeggiante io? Hai sbagliato indirizzo


----------



## Foglia (7 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Filosofeggiante io? Hai sbagliato indirizzo &#55357;&#56834;


Ma non hai risposto eh.Ti sei infrattato si o no?


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Marta35 ha detto:


> Grazie per avermi risposto.. certo è che non mi rispecchio in molti dei vostri commenti ma mi rendo conto che la situazione è complessa e difficile. Mi sento male nei confronti della moglie in attesa, nei confronti di mio marito e della mia famiglia.. Lungi da me il voler buttare all'aria quello che ho costruito in questi anni.. per prima cosa la serenità dei miei figli e della mia famiglia. Buttare tutto all'aria non si può.. non mi sognerei mai di rendere infelici non so quante persone per colpa mia. Poi abitiamo tutti in un piccolo paese dell'Umbria.. succederebbe il finimondo.. Preferisco soffrire in silenzio e sicuramente la nascita del secondo figlio del mio amante sarà la molla che mi aiuterà a staccarmi da lui.
> So che purtroppo non è solo infatuazione, me la sarei fatta passare senza neanche essere tentata. Sono caratterialmente molto razionale e tutto quello che mi sta accadendo mi sembra tanto assurdo..
> devo solo raccogliere tutte le forze possibili e riuscire a troncare.. per il bene di tutti..


Amen


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma non hai risposto eh.Ti sei infrattato si o no?


Azz' ma siete proprio delle. "Capere" ingiucesse. .


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Filosofeggiante io? Hai sbagliato indirizzo


Ma quel discorso sullo scopare quanto basta e l'amore lasciatelo... Non era di quel filosofo greco "Cazio Insubro"?

Mah vabbè.. comunque non mi hai risposto, ho capito che anche stavolta "testa e lisca"


----------



## Foglia (7 Ottobre 2017)

Marta35 ha detto:


> Grazie per avermi risposto.. certo è che non mi rispecchio in molti dei vostri commenti ma mi rendo conto che la situazione è complessa e difficile. Mi sento male nei confronti della moglie in attesa, nei confronti di mio marito e della mia famiglia.. Lungi da me il voler buttare all'aria quello che ho costruito in questi anni.. per prima cosa la serenità dei miei figli e della mia famiglia. Buttare tutto all'aria non si può.. non mi sognerei mai di rendere infelici non so quante persone per colpa mia. Poi abitiamo tutti in un piccolo paese dell'Umbria.. succederebbe il finimondo.. Preferisco soffrire in silenzio e sicuramente la nascita del secondo figlio del mio amante sarà la molla che mi aiuterà a staccarmi da lui.
> So che purtroppo non è solo infatuazione, me la sarei fatta passare senza neanche essere tentata. Sono caratterialmente molto razionale e tutto quello che mi sta accadendo mi sembra tanto assurdo..
> devo solo raccogliere tutte le forze possibili e riuscire a troncare.. per il bene di tutti..


Fossi in te cercherei di fare ordine in quelle che sono le priorità.

Inutile che ti senta in colpa per la moglie, per tuo marito, per la tua famiglia.... Non credo che la nascita del bambino farà da "molla" a te, caso mai potrebbe farla a lui...

Secondo me devi partire dal presupposto che devi anzitutto agire per il bene TUO.
Tra le righe  (poche righe) hai detto che FORSE non ami più tuo marito. Eh... Partirei da qui. Sul resto farei veramente molta attenzione alla affidabilità di chi frequenti, di certo non tirerei in ballo grandi e profondi sentimenti.


----------



## Foglia (7 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Azz' ma siete proprio delle. "Capere" ingiucesse. .


Solo cessa quanto basta, capera che vor di? 

Vabbè.... Sarà per la prossima estate


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma quel discorso sullo scopare quanto basta e l'amore lasciatelo... Non era di quel filosofo greco "Cazio Insubro"?
> 
> Mah vabbè.. comunque non mi hai risposto, ho capito che anche stavolta "testa e lisca"


2 infrattate tempi stretti, si vuozzappa, 400 km sono troppi


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Marta35 ha detto:


> Grazie per avermi risposto.. certo è che non mi rispecchio in molti dei vostri commenti ma mi rendo conto che la situazione è complessa e difficile. Mi sento male nei confronti della moglie in attesa, nei confronti di mio marito e della mia famiglia.. Lungi da me il voler buttare all'aria quello che ho costruito in questi anni.. per prima cosa la serenità dei miei figli e della mia famiglia. Buttare tutto all'aria non si può.. non mi sognerei mai di rendere infelici non so quante persone per colpa mia. Poi abitiamo tutti in un piccolo paese dell'Umbria.. succederebbe il finimondo.. Preferisco soffrire in silenzio e sicuramente la nascita del secondo figlio del mio amante sarà la molla che mi aiuterà a staccarmi da lui.
> So che purtroppo non è solo infatuazione, me la sarei fatta passare senza neanche essere tentata. Sono caratterialmente molto razionale e tutto quello che mi sta accadendo mi sembra tanto assurdo..
> devo solo raccogliere tutte le forze possibili e riuscire a troncare.. per il bene di tutti..


 quanto mi piacciono questi discorsi. Ora ti sacrifichi per la tua famiglia. . Sai quale sarebbe il bene per la tua famiglia? Non prendere in giro il cornuto ed i tuoi figli. Li faresti vivere in un contesto falso. Molla tuo marito, non merita di essere preso in giro per tutta la vita. Merita  una donna che lo ami. Tranquilla che ormai hai saltato il fosso. Alla prima occasione andrai a letto con un altro.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> In primo luogo ti dico che questi amori sono come tutti gli altri: sembrano speciali perché gli ostacoli da superare, per un'ipotetica vita insieme, sono ardui.
> *Ma non c'è nulla di speciale: come non ami più tuo marito così, tra qualche anno, non ameresti più lui.*
> E intanto avresti una separazione sulle spalle con tutto quello che accompagna e consegue.
> L'amore eterno dura al massimo 1 anno, 2 per le coppie migliori.
> ...


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Fossi in te cercherei di fare ordine in quelle che sono le priorità.
> 
> Inutile che ti senta in colpa per la moglie, per tuo marito, per la tua famiglia.... Non credo che la nascita del bambino farà da "molla" a te, caso mai potrebbe farla a lui...
> 
> ...


Be fino adesso ha agito per il suo bene. Non ama il marito, che lo lasciasse così non sarà preso per il culo ed avrà la possibilità di ricominciare ( parlo del marito ) .


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> quanto mi piacciono questi discorsi. Ora ti sacrifichi per la tua famiglia. . Sai quale sarebbe il bene per la tua famiglia? Non prendere in giro il cornuto ed i tuoi figli. Li faresti vivere in un contesto falso. Molla tuo marito, non merita di essere preso in giro per tutta la vita. Merita  una donna che lo ami. Tranquilla che ormai hai saltato il fosso. Alla prima occasione andrai a letto con un altro.


Bello, lungi da me giudicarti per il fatto che prendi per il culo gente che sta male, ci mancherebbe pure. Ma ti rendi conto che se per sbaglio sta poraccia ti desse retta avresti sulla coscienza una quantità di danni, che al confronto il Vajont è stata una passeggiata di salute?
Corre voce che tu la coscienza dica di averla per cui, magari ad andarci più piano non faresti un soldo di danno.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Fossi in te cercherei di fare ordine in quelle che sono* le priorità*.
> 
> Inutile che ti senta in colpa per la moglie, per tuo marito, per la tua famiglia.... Non credo che la nascita del bambino farà da "molla" a te, caso mai potrebbe farla a lui...
> 
> ...


Verdissimo. Soprattutto in presenza di figli.


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Bello, lungi da me giudicarti per il fatto che prendi per il culo gente che sta male, ci mancherebbe pure. Ma ti rendi conto che se per sbaglio sta poraccia ti desse retta avresti sulla coscienza una quantità di danni, che al confronto il Vajont è stata una passeggiata di salute?
> Corre voce che tu la coscienza dica di averla per cui, magari ad andarci più piano non faresti un soldo di danno.


Io non ho nessuno sulla coscienza. Lei ha creato il casino mica io. Cosa dovrebbe fare?  Tornare dal marito e continuare a prenderlo per il culo? Lui si meriterebbe questo? Dimmi o sommo Arcistufo dovrebbe continuare a scoparselo e poi tornare a casa la sera bella soddisfatta e fare la mogliettina felice?


----------



## Foglia (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Be fino adesso ha agito per il suo bene. Non ama il marito, che lo lasciasse così non sarà preso per il culo ed avrà la possibilità di ricominciare ( parlo del marito ) .


Boh.... Dubito che abbia agito per il suo bene, non sarebbe qui a scrivere che ci sta male. Il problema è, secondo me, che sta focalizzando male quello che e' per davvero il suo problema. Se e' vero che è una persona razionale, che ha tradito malgrado la testa glielo sconsigliasse, beh.... Io mi concentrerei per capire il problema che ha A CASA SUA, tanto più che si è scelta, per tradire, una persona che dire immatura e' dire veramente poco.


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Boh.... Dubito che abbia agito per il suo bene, non sarebbe qui a scrivere che ci sta male. Il problema è, secondo me, che sta focalizzando male quello che e' per davvero il suo problema. Se e' vero che è una persona razionale, che ha tradito malgrado la testa glielo sconsigliasse, beh.... Io mi concentrerei per capire il problema che ha A CASA SUA, tanto più che si è scelta, per tradire, una persona che dire immatura e' dire veramente poco.


Cielo sta male perché vorrebbe vivere con il suo amante e non può. Ha detto di amarlo. Non potendo vivere alla luce del sole la storia e non potendosi vedere tutte le volte che vogliono ovviamente sta male.


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Verdissimo. Soprattutto in presenza di figli.


Le priorità e sistemare il rapporto con il marito doveva valutarle prima di tradirlo o anche solo pensare al tradimento. NON DOPO.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> 2 infrattate tempi stretti, si vuozzappa, 400 km sono troppi


Occhio al whazzappo, che per ogni amante che si scopre aprendo l'armadio in camera da letto, ce ne sono 1.000.000 che si scoprono semplicemente aprendo il cellulare :rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Cielo sta male perché vorrebbe vivere con il suo amante e non può. Ha detto di amarlo. Non potendo vivere alla luce del sole la storia e non potendosi vedere tutte le volte che vogliono ovviamente sta male.


Ascolta.... Personalmente non è che abbia una innata "empatia" per i traditori. Vederli tutti come orchi pronti a fagocitare il prossimo però anche no.

Sto cercando di capire. A me pare che marta non stia bene. Affatto. Se fosse come dici probabilmente avrebbe archiviato la questione  "marito" come uno che conta come il due di picche. A me pare altro. Pare che non sia ancora arrivata a focalizzare la questione su cosa prova per il marito. Sul suo rapporto, e su cosa la ha indotta, lei razionale, a sviare il problema addosso a uno che non mi pare proprio l'emblema di una prospettiva a lunga durata.

Poi se a tutti i costi vogliamo dire  "traditori merda" fai....


----------



## Foglia (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Le priorità e sistemare il rapporto con il marito doveva valutarle prima di tradirlo o anche solo pensare al tradimento. NON DOPO.


Senz'altro.

Invece ha sbagliato. Deve buttare un marito e disfare una famiglia per un errore, o invece almeno fermarsi a riflettere sul fatto che MAGARI non è proprio il caso? Se dopo sta riflessione scoprisse di vivere con un estraneo, magari qualche correttivo alla sua vita ci sta anche tutto eh.


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ascolta.... Personalmente non è che abbia una innata "empatia" per i traditori. Vederli tutti come orchi pronti a fagocitare il prossimo però anche no.
> 
> Sto cercando di capire. A me pare che marta non stia bene. Affatto. Se fosse come dici probabilmente avrebbe archiviato la questione  "marito" come uno che conta come il due di picche. A me pare altro. Pare che non sia ancora arrivata a focalizzare la questione su cosa prova per il marito. Sul suo rapporto, e su cosa la ha indotta, lei razionale, a sviare il problema addosso a uno che non mi pare proprio l'emblema di una prospettiva a lunga durata.
> 
> Poi se a tutti i costi vogliamo dire  "traditori merda" fai....


Ha già detto che non lo ama. Cosa deve focalizzare? Per me i traditori non hanno il diritto ne di rispetto ne di comprensione e vale per tutti i tipi di tradimento, amore, amicizia, verso i figli, la nazione ecc... 
Non deve continuare a prendere in giro il marito e la sua famiglia. A te piacerebbe essere presa in giro?


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Alla prima occasione andrai a letto con un altro.


Ma davvero pensi che una donna che ha tradito sia questa che descrivi?? :rotfl: :rotfl:

Alla prima occasione, evvai.. :rotfl: ???

Sto per uscire a spasso, con questa tua "dritta" stamattina ci provo con qualcuna di cui "so".. e trombo di sicuro.. :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Senz'altro.
> 
> Invece ha sbagliato. Deve buttare un marito e disfare una famiglia per un errore, o invece almeno fermarsi a riflettere sul fatto che MAGARI non è proprio il caso? Se dopo sta riflessione scoprisse di vivere con un estraneo, magari qualche correttivo alla sua vita ci sta anche tutto eh.


Non è un errore è qualcosa che ha voluto. Un tradimento non è  mai un errore .Deve prendersi le proprie responsabilità. Ha già buttato nel cesso la sua famiglia con il tradimento.


----------



## Foglia (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ha già detto che non lo ama. Cosa deve focalizzare? Per me i traditori non hanno il diritto ne di rispetto ne di comprensione e vale per tutti i tipi di tradimento, amore, amicizia, verso i figli, la nazione ecc...
> Non deve continuare a prendere in giro il marito e la sua famiglia. A te piacerebbe essere presa in giro?


A nessuno piace essere preso in giro. E allora che si fa? Io non la ho letta da nessuna parte sta certezza che non lo ama. E comunque, se l'avesse anche raggiunta, e' da li che deve ripartire. Mica dall'amore per l'amante.


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma davvero pensi che una donna che ha tradito sia questa che descrivi?? :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> Alla prima occasione, evvai.. :rotfl: ???
> 
> Sto per uscire a spasso, con questa tua "dritta" stamattina ci provo con qualcuna di cui "so".. e trombo di sicuro.. :rotfl: :rotfl:


Hai interpretato male il mio discorso. Chi ha già assaporato il tradimento è ormai incline a rifarlo. Quando avrà nuovamente un periodo storto con il marito o avrà dubbi sui suoi sentimenti tornerà a rifarlo sopratutto se non viene scoperta la prima volta.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Hai interpretato male il mio discorso. Chi ha già assaporato il tradimento è ormai incline a rifarlo. Quando avrà nuovamente un periodo storto con il marito o avrà dubbi sui suoi sentimenti tornerà a rifarlo sopratutto se non viene scoperta la prima volta.


Ma non è vero... Dai su.. :rotfl:

Ma che assaporamenti.. :rotfl: :rotfl:

Dai troppa importanza al cazzo degli altri


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> A nessuno piace essere preso in giro. E allora che si fa? Io non la ho letta da nessuna parte sta certezza che non lo ama. E comunque, se l'avesse anche raggiunta, e' da li che deve ripartire. Mica dall'amore per l'amante.


Scusa ma ripartire da dove? È vero ha detto che forse non lo ama più e quindi invece di interogarsi su questo è stato più facile rifugiarsi in altro. Dovrebbe stare con un marito che non ama? Rovinare la vita del marito e la sua?


----------



## Foglia (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Non è un errore è qualcosa che ha voluto. Un tradimento non è  mai un errore .Deve prendersi le proprie responsabilità. Ha già buttato nel cesso la sua famiglia con il tradimento.



Ma pensa te. Per me un tradimento e' un errore per definizione  

Solo che prima di ammucchiarci un'altra sfilza di errori, mi fermerei giusto un attimo. Darei il giusto valore al marito. E ridimensionerei (di tantissimo anche, in questo caso) l'amante. Poi a mente più serena ragionerei sul da farsi. Che in questi casi spesso non solo si tradisce, ma CI SI tradisce. E poi sono anche gli altri a farne le spese.

L'errore non si può cancellare eh. Questa la premessa.


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma non è vero... Dai su.. :rotfl:
> 
> Ma che assaporamenti.. :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> Dai troppa importanza al cazzo degli altri


Be quanti traditori seriali abbiamo qui dentro? E non sono mai stati beccati. Comunque anche chi è stato beccato ed è stato perdonato facilmente si è ritrovato nuovamente le corna.


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma pensa te. Per me un tradimento e' un errore per definizione
> 
> Solo che prima di ammucchiarci un'altra sfilza di errori, mi fermerei giusto un attimo. Darei il giusto valore al marito. E ridimensionerei (di tantissimo anche, in questo caso) l'amante. Poi a mente più serena ragionerei sul da farsi. Che in questi casi spesso non solo si tradisce, ma CI SI tradisce. E poi sono anche gli altri a farne le spese.
> 
> L'errore non si può cancellare eh. Questa la premessa.


Bo giustifica il tradimento come errore se ti fa star bene. Per me un qualcosa che panifichi non è un errore ma qualcosa che hai voluto.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Be quanti traditori seriali abbiamo qui dentro? E non sono mai stati beccati. Comunque anche chi è stato beccato ed è stato perdonato facilmente si è ritrovato nuovamente le corna.


Sai che penso io invece?

Che se la nostra amica avesse già "assaporato" (come dici tu) in passato, affronterebbe questa sua particolare situazione con una lucidità 300. Volte superiore a quella che ha adesso.

E potrebbe vedere la situazione in modo molto meno deformato di come la vede..


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma non è vero... Dai su.. :rotfl:
> 
> Ma che assaporamenti.. :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> Dai troppa importanza al cazzo degli altri


Ma di che "cazzo" parli?


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma di che "cazzo" parli?


:rotfl: del tuo, no? :rotfl:


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sai che penso io invece?
> 
> Che se la nostra amica avesse già "assaporato" (come dici tu) in passato, affronterebbe questa sua particolare situazione con una lucidità 300. Volte superiore a quella che ha adesso.
> 
> E potrebbe vedere la situazione in modo molto meno deformato di come la vede..


Esatto siamo concordi in questo. Infatti ho detto che ormai ha saltato il fosso per la prima volta. Non ho detto che lo ha già fatto. Comunque state tutti sereni che lei continuerà  a rivederlo ed a prendere in giro il proprio marito. Tutto già visto letto e sentito.


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :rotfl: del tuo, no? :rotfl:


----------



## Marta35 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Sto male, questo si. 
Sto facendo e ho fatto una cosa che mi fa stare male da cani. 
È vero che se ho tradito, io che non sono affatto incline a farlo, un motivo c'è. Aldilà di quello che provo per l'amante, il tempo ha raffreddato tantissimo quello che provo per mio marito.. la diversità caratteriale, modi di pensare opposti, il suo egoismo mi hanno allontanato da lui. Gli voglio un bene dell'anima comunque ed è il padre dei miei figli e non butterei all'aria tutto in un soffio. Certamente, se devo pormi delle domande devo partire da qui.. risolvere, come ha scritto qualcuno, quello che c'è a casa che non va..


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Esatto siamo concordi in questo. Infatti ho detto che ormai ha saltato il fosso per la prima volta. Non ho detto che lo ha già fatto. Comunque state tutti sereni che lei continuerà  a rivederlo ed a prendere in giro il proprio marito. Tutto già visto letto e sentito.


Ma io sono sereno in ogni caso...

Diciamo che sono sereno a non "indicare" il bene a nessuno, ben sapendo che sto solo indicando quello che è il "mio" bene

Al massimo qui si può allargare il panorama

E questo uomo oggi x lei eccezionale e meraviglioso, può diventare (allargando il panorama) un qualunque biscaraccio che a tenerlo in casa 3 settimane c'è da darsi fuoco come un bonzo, tutto qui


----------



## ipazia (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Hai interpretato male il mio discorso. Chi ha già *assaporato il tradimento* è ormai incline a rifarlo. Quando avrà nuovamente un periodo storto con il marito o avrà dubbi sui suoi sentimenti tornerà a rifarlo sopratutto se non viene scoperta la prima volta.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

scusami, non ho resistito. Mi ha fatto davvero ridere quel "assaporato il tradimento". 

Secondo te, il grumo di emozioni confuse e aggrovigliate di @_Marta35_ è "assaporare il tradimento"? 

Lei sta assaporando, semmai, la punizione. Sa lei, da qualche parte, per cosa. 
Ma quello di cui sta godendo è la compressione del desiderio. 
Desidero, il mio desiderio è qui, lo sfioro...ma non posso. 

Una lenta tortura...una sorta di teasing&denial prolungato ed autoprodotto. 

Che è piacevole eh...mica che no. 

Ma, tradire è prendere. O essere presi. 
O entrambi, quando va bene e ci si trova insieme per davvero anche soltanto per alcuni momenti. 

Non mi sembra proprio che lei abbia questa tensione. Al prendere. Da qualsiasi parte del prendere poi si collochi. 

Per adesso, si sta torturando. 
E gode del dolore più che del piacere. 

E godere del dolore non che sia necessariamente una cosa spiacevole, anzi. 
Ma serve erotizzarlo. Per goderne. 

E non mi sembra proprio che @_Marta35_ stia erotizzando il dolore. 

Per adesso è solo di fronte alla sua personale Santa Inquisizione.

Che per certi versi è pure peggio del tradire in sè...sicuramente è uno di quei posti in cui se si soggiorna troppo a lungo si perde la lucidità necessaria per valutare la realtà e assumere decisioni. Di qualunque tipo possano essere.  

Fra l'altro, dall'altra parte c'è un altro nella sua stessa condizione. 

E in due rischiano soltanto di fare un gran casino, senza che neanche ne valga la pena. 
Ma anzi, sommando i danni. Che non è per niente una bella situazione. 

E il tutto in un gruppo di amici...


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Esatto siamo concordi in questo. Infatti ho detto che ormai ha saltato il fosso per la prima volta. Non ho detto che lo ha già fatto. Comunque state tutti sereni che lei continuerà  a rivederlo ed a prendere in giro il proprio marito. Tutto già visto letto e sentito.


E vissero felici e cornuti. Io credo che anche nella gravità che voi vedete nella situazione, lei è nella famosa bolla e quindi tutto quello che di contrario le dite non servirà  a niente.
È ammore . Ah l'ammore


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma io sono sereno in ogni caso...
> 
> Diciamo che sono sereno a non "indicare" il bene a nessuno, ben sapendo che sto solo indicando quello che è il "mio" bene
> 
> ...


Esatto!!! Ed è qui che mi  sale la carogna e certi discorsi non li digerisco più.  Prima di incasinarti vuoi sistemare le cose in famiglia? Vuoi capire cosa è che hai bisogno ed i sentimenti che provi? Se non vuoi più stare con tua moglie e tuo marito lasciatevi e poi ti fai la tua vita. Troppo facile piangere dopo o addirittura parlare di amore in soli tre uscite che ci fai insieme. Come si fa a parlare di amore?


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :rotfl: del tuo, no? :rotfl:


Sicuramente essendo più corto de' ccorn' ca' tien'.


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> E vissero felici e cornuti. Io credo che anche nella gravità che voi vedete nella situazione, lei è nella famosa bolla e quindi tutto quello che di contrario le dite non servirà  a niente.
> È ammore . Ah l'ammore


Esatto. 🖒


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Sicuramente essendo più corto de' ccorn' ca' tien'.


Ah quello di sicuro.. :rotfl: :rotfl:

Anche perché le mie corna, col passare degli anni tendono a allungarsi,  mentre il "tuo" tende a "ritirarsi".. :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> scusami, non ho resistito. Mi ha fatto davvero ridere quel "assaporato il tradimento".
> 
> ...


Ma non devi spiegarlo a me . Per come la vedo io hanno già fatto il danno, e continueranno a farne.


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah quello di sicuro.. :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> Anche perché le mie corna, col passare degli anni tendono a allungarsi,  mentre il "tuo" tende a "ritirarsi".. :rotfl: :rotfl:


È irrimediabile . Sei consapevole di quello che ti aspetta


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> certi discorsi non li digerisco più.


Lo so, Mat .. ma vedi, ci son cose anche da fare per noi, prima ancora che per gli altri

E la prima cosa da fare per un tradito è proprio quella che segnali, ossia "digerire"

Ed è importante scoprire che ci sono cose che x noi urgono, a partire da una "sana digestione"

Sennò finisce che in una maniera o nell'altra,  si vomita addosso a terzi il nostro "indigerito"


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> È irrimediabile . Sei consapevole di quello che ti aspetta


Io sì e tu?  :rotfl: :carneval: :rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Lo so, Mat .. ma vedi, ci son cose anche da fare per noi, prima ancora che per gli altri
> 
> E la prima cosa da fare per un tradito è proprio quella che segnali, ossia "digerire"
> 
> ...


Vedi, che un po' di autocritica non fa scappare dal forum i traditori. Bisogna essere più carini nei loro confronti


----------



## ipazia (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ma non devi spiegarlo a me . Per come la vedo io hanno già fatto il danno, e continueranno a farne.


Non spiegavo, mi spiace sia passato questo messaggio 

Esponevo la motivazione per cui "assaporare il tradimento" è una di quelle cose che in questo contesto non è nel contesto. 

L'altro motivo per cui ho esposto è che il mio intento non era prenderti in giro, anche se davvero mi hai fatto rotolare con quell'affermazione 

Il danno è ben prima di questo incontro con l'uomo meraviglioso che le sta facendo provare cose mai sentite prima...quest'uomo è solo un evidenziatore. Nella migliore delle ipotesi. 

Il fulcro è che lei con suo marito si era dimenticata dei suoi desideri...del suo Desiderare. 

L'altro pezzetto di danno p che suo marito non ha la più pallida idea di aver accanto una donna che desidera desiderare e non ci riesce. E deve prendere il giro lungo per farlo. 

Il tradimento, che necessariamente deve essere collocato nell'amore (se no come giustifico il risvegliarsi di desideri profondi? specialmente se sono razionale e non ho mai considerato il desiderio nella sua potenza e nella sua imprevedibilità), è solo un grimaldello. 

Ti ripeto, da traditrice, tradire è proprio tutta un'altra cosa. 

Non che qui non ci sia menzogna. Inganno. 

Ma tradire è prendere per sè. 
Anche lasciandosi prendere. 

Ed è uno dei motivi per cui potenzialmente non è un danno e può trasformarsi in opportunità e addirittura può essere inscritto nella coppia, trasformandolo. (pervertendolo )

Il danno non è mica che si sono dati qualche bacetto o toccati o hanno scopato. 

Il danno è che @_Marta35_ non è per niente in buoni rapporti col suo Desiderio. 
E che suo marito, per un motivo o per l'altro, dorme a riguardo. 

E in queste condizioni un uomo vale l'altro. (e anche una donna).

Sia che scopi con un altro, sia che non ci scopi. E' secondario.

EDIT: @_Marta35_, come va il sesso con tuo marito?


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Vedi, che un po' di autocritica non fa scappare dal forum i traditori. Bisogna essere più carini nei loro confronti


Ma io sono carino, ..:mexican:

Anzi, sono proprio un bell'omino.. :rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io sì e tu?  :rotfl: :carneval: :rotfl:


Ogni tanto con un aiutino


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Lo so, Mat .. ma vedi, ci son cose anche da fare per noi, prima ancora che per gli altri
> 
> E la prima cosa da fare per un tradito è proprio quella che segnali, ossia "digerire"
> 
> ...


No aspetta, non sono d'accordo. Io non vomito addosso quello che non ho digerito come lo descrivi te, anche perché ho fatto i conti con il mio passato credimi. Io non soporto l'ipocrisia e le lacrime da coccodrillo. Siamo tutti adulti per la maggior parte e sentire parlare di amore ed altre cavolate in sole poche volte che ci si vede, mi fa venire da ridere. Non  si ha 20 anni dove tutto è stupendo ed ovattato. Piedi per terra e si ragiona in quello che si fa.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Boh.... Dubito che abbia agito per il suo bene, non sarebbe qui a scrivere che ci sta male. Il problema è, secondo me, che sta focalizzando male quello che e' per davvero il suo problema. Se e' vero che è una persona razionale, che ha tradito malgrado la testa glielo sconsigliasse, beh.... Io mi concentrerei per capire il problema che ha A CASA SUA, tanto più che si è scelta, per tradire, una persona che dire immatura e' dire veramente poco.


Io cercherei di capire se il non amarlo più lo ha realizzato ora o da tempo.
Perché é ovvio che ora in casa abbia la noia e fuori la felicità 
Magari allontanarsi dalla "felicità" le farà capire cosa ha in casa. 
A prendere decisioni definitive in casa c'è sempre tempo ma ci vuole un minimo di lucidità che in questo momento non può avere


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2017)

Quoto [MENTION=7069]Cielo[/MENTION] in ogni singolo post


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> No aspetta, non sono d'accordo. Io non vomito addosso quello che non ho digerito come lo descrivi te, anche perché ho fatto i conti con il mio passato credimi. Io non soporto l'ipocrisia e le lacrime da coccodrillo. Siamo tutti adulti per la maggior parte e sentire parlare di amore ed altre cavolate in sole poche volte che ci si vede, mi fa venire da ridere. Non  si ha 20 anni dove tutto è stupendo ed ovattato. Piedi per terra e si ragiona in quello che si fa.


Ma nel caso specifico l'ammore sarà sbocciato nei tre anni o quanti erano di comune frequentazione e non dopo 3 chiavate. Sbaglio o ha qualche similitudine con il tuo?


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non spiegavo, mi spiace sia passato questo messaggio
> 
> Esponevo la motivazione per cui "assaporare il tradimento" è una di quelle cose che in questo contesto non è nel contesto.
> 
> ...


Ora il tradimento è un opportunità per il matrimonio.  prima di sposarvi dovreste dirlo al futuro marito o moglie. "Sai cara/o un giorno ti darò un opportunità per il nostro matrimonio mettendoti un bel paio di corna. Tranquillo. Lo faccio per il tuo e nostro bene." Vorrei vedere cosa ti risponde. Credimi mi hai fatto rotolare dal ridere  più te che la mia parola assaporare.


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ora il tradimento è un opportunità per il matrimonio.  prima di sposarvi dovreste dirlo al futuro marito o moglie. "Sai cara/o un giorno ti darò un opportunità per il nostro matrimonio mettendoti un bel paio di corna. Tranquillo. Lo faccio per il tuo e nostro bene." Vorrei vedere cosa ti risponde. Credimi mi hai fatto rotolare dal ridere  più te che la mia parola assaporare.


Da proporre nei corsi prematrimoniali


----------



## mistral (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Hai interpretato male il mio discorso. Chi ha già assaporato il tradimento è ormai incline a rifarlo. Quando avrà nuovamente un periodo storto con il marito o avrà dubbi sui suoi sentimenti tornerà a rifarlo sopratutto se non viene scoperta la prima volta.


Un seriale  probabilmente ragiona così  ma un seriale non sarebbe certo qui a esporre tormenti di questo genere.
Marta è incappata in una situazione del cavolo,un colpo di coda adolescenziale dopo anni di matrimonio,figli,responsabilità,rinunce.Tutto molto bello perché è una bolla che fa staccare dalla realtà ,la favola rigenerante.
L'altro forse un po' immaturo è spaventato dalla responsabilità di un nuovo figlio ,magari il primo sono anni che è piazzato nel lettone,non dorme,non si stacca dalla tetta della mamma,chissà.Allora cerca una via di sfogo per avere la forza di ricominciare.Marta potrebbe semplicemente essere lo strumento per il suo sfogo. 
Domani  potrà  dire che pensava fosse amore e rendersi conto che invece era un calesse .Ma ora vede la favola ....(che per le premesse,nessuno qui vede)


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> No aspetta, non sono d'accordo. Io non vomito addosso quello che non ho digerito come lo descrivi te, anche perché ho fatto i conti con il mio passato credimi. Io non soporto l'ipocrisia e le lacrime da coccodrillo. Siamo tutti adulti per la maggior parte e sentire parlare di amore ed altre cavolate in sole poche volte che ci si vede, mi fa venire da ridere. Non  si ha 20 anni dove tutto è stupendo ed ovattato. Piedi per terra e si ragiona in quello che si fa.


Ma sai.. ognuno vomita a modo suo, mica c'è bisogno di paroloni plateali e scenate nevrotiche...

L'indigerito in te io lo leggo, Mat...

Ma non è una offesa, eh?..

È una semplice constatazione sensoriale, peraltro nettissima


----------



## ipazia (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ora il tradimento è un opportunità per il matrimonio.  prima di sposarvi dovreste dirlo al futuro marito o moglie. "Sai cara/o un giorno ti darò un opportunità per il nostro matrimonio mettendoti un bel paio di corna. Tranquillo. Lo faccio per il tuo e nostro bene." Vorrei vedere cosa ti risponde. Credimi mi hai fatto rotolare dal ridere  più te che la mia parola assaporare.



Lieta di aver rallegrato la tua giornata 

Un effetto collaterale piacevole, non pensi? 

Penso dovresti leggere con maggiore attenzione, però. Sempre tu lo desideri ovviamente. 

Comprendere un testo significa leggere quel che c'è scritto e non interpretarlo. 

Ma l'importante è che tu ti senta confermato e rallegrato. Serve anche questo, a volte. 

Giusto un appunto...nel momento in cui si perverte il tradimento, cosa diventa, secondo te? 

Quanto al Voi, ti ringrazio, ma non era necessario  
Va benissimo darmi del tu. 
Per il Lei dovremmo essere in maggiore confidenza.


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Un seriale  probabilmente ragiona così  ma un seriale non sarebbe certo qui a esporre tormenti di questo genere.
> Marta è incappata in una situazione del cavolo,un colpo di coda adolescenziale dopo anni di matrimonio,figli,responsabilità,rinunce.Tutto molto bello perché è una bolla che fa staccare dalla realtà ,la favola rigenerante.
> L'altro forse un po' immaturo è spaventato dalla responsabilità di un nuovo figlio ,magari il primo sono anni che è piazzato nel lettone,non dorme,non si stacca dalla tetta della mamma,chissà.Allora cerca una via di sfogo per avere la forza di ricominciare.Marta potrebbe semplicemente essere lo strumento per il suo sfogo.
> Domani  potrà  dire che pensava fosse amore e rendersi conto che invece era un calesse .Ma ora vede la favola ....(che per le premesse,nessuno qui vede)


Giustificazioni solo giustificazioni per quello che è successo. Bisogna prendersi le colpe non giustificare.


----------



## mistral (7 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma sai.. ognuno vomita a modo suo, mica c'è bisogno di paroloni plateali e scenate nevrotiche...
> 
> L'indigerito in te io lo leggo, Mat...
> 
> ...


Ma non è necessariamente un indigesto.Puo semplicemente essere molto fermo ed intransigente anche verso se stesso e sulle sue posizioni.
Aver troncato di netto il suo matrimonio a causa del tradimento della moglie conferma questa sua visione irremovibile.


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma sai.. ognuno vomita a modo suo, mica c'è bisogno di paroloni plateali e scenate nevrotiche...
> 
> L'indigerito in te io lo leggo, Mat...
> 
> ...


Quindi se io ho una visione critica non ho digerito se giustifico l'ho fatto. Interessante . Non mi sento offeso tranquillo


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Lieta di aver rallegrato la tua giornata
> 
> Un effetto collaterale piacevole, non pensi?
> 
> ...


Ipazia credimi che comprendo quanto viene scritto. Ovviamente estrapolo la parte dove io lo considero un qualcosa di non corretto e ne discuto. Per il resto non ho altro da aggiungere essendo ovviamente non d'accordo.


----------



## mistral (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Giustificazioni solo giustificazioni per quello che è successo. Bisogna prendersi le colpe non giustificare.


Il fatto è accaduto,è palese .É normale che si cerchi di capire perché io,razionale,moglie,madre ,ad un certo punto mi perdo in una situazione del genere.
Certo che noi che la vediamo di fuori ci rendiamo conto che è un nulla cosmico senza sbocchi facili .Lei ci deve arrivare.


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma non è necessariamente un indigesto.Puo semplicemente essere molto fermo ed intransigente anche verso se stesso e sulle sue posizioni.
> Aver troncato di netto il suo matrimonio a causa del tradimento della moglie conferma questa sua visione irremovibile.


Sai che a furia di leggere questo forum sto iniziando a pensare che lo stronzo sia io? dovrei correre dalla mia ex moglie e dirle grazie e tornarci insieme. Ovviamente chiedendole IO perdono per non averla compresa.


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Il fatto è accaduto,è palese .É normale che si cerchi di capire perché io,razionale,moglie,madre ,ad un certo punto mi perdo in una situazione del genere.
> Certo che noi che la vediamo di fuori ci rendiamo conto che è un nulla cosmico senza sbocchi facili .Lei ci deve arrivare.


Ma dopo che c'è arrivata, cosa dovrebbe fare? Tornare dalla sua famiglia senza problemi e concludere il tutto a tarallucci e vino? Deve prendersi le sue colpe e responsabilità.


----------



## ipazia (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ipazia credimi che comprendo quanto viene scritto. Ovviamente estrapolo la parte dove io lo considero un qualcosa di non corretto e ne discuto. Per il resto non ho altro da aggiungere essendo ovviamente non d'accordo.


Non è importante quello che credo io. Non pensi? 

L'importante è che ci creda tu. 

C'è anche da dire che avendo io scritto, so esattamente cosa intendevo. 
Quindi se la risposta è così deviante dalle mie intenzioni ho di fronte due scelte. 

O mi metto di pazienza e rispiego. 
O mollo il colpo. 

In questo caso ho deciso di mollare il colpo. ti sento molto intransigente e convinto della tua posizione. E non in ascolto delle altre. Salvo ti confermino. 
E non è assolutamente mia intenzione convincere nessuno di alcunchè. 

Permettimi soltanto di dirti che non hai minimamente compreso quel che ho scritto. 

E hai in effetti usato solo la parte che ti ha colpito, a modo tuo, per riaffermare la tua posizione sul fatto che ti ho scritto che la tua espressione "assaporare" mi ha fatta ridere (ribadendo che ridi di più tu). 
(ma non ce ne era bisogno, non ti stavo prendendo in giro e non avevo la minima intenzione di discutere la tua posizione. Mi avevi davvero fatta ridere perchè mi sei parso molto ingenuo sulla questione, mi spiace se ti ho offeso ridendo)

In ogni caso comprendo che avessi bisogno di "ridare" indietro la risata. Ci sta 


Ma quella parte l'hai usata senza comprenderla. Lo stesso. 

giusto per quello ti ho chiesto cosa secondo te significa "pervertire" un tradimento. 

Ma mi pare tu non abbia il desiderio di confrontarti a riguardo. E va ben così. Ci mancherebbe altro.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma non è necessariamente un indigesto.Puo semplicemente essere molto fermo ed intransigente anche verso se stesso e sulle sue posizioni.
> Aver troncato di netto il suo matrimonio a causa del tradimento della moglie conferma questa sua visione irremovibile.


Io stesso sono rigidissimo su tante cose, ma tante.

La differenza sai dove sta?

Che se quelle cose altri le fanno, io non sento alcun bisogno di esercitare (o tentare di) alcuna forma di condizionamento..

È una questione di terminologia e uso dei verbi

Non farlo!

Scappa!

Buttati!

Resisti!

Sono tutti indicatori di indigerito, gli imperativi.

E un discorso complesso, che sarebbe fuori luogo approfondire qui


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Quindi se io ho una visione critica non ho digerito se giustifico l'ho fatto. Interessante . Non mi sento offeso tranquillo


No, ho spiegato sopra..

Io stesso, se mi leggi nei mie commenti alla nostra amica, la sto mettendo in guardia almeno quanto te


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non è importante quello che credo io. Non pensi?
> 
> L'importante è che ci creda tu.
> 
> ...


Ipazia credo che non hai bisogno di una mia opinione a riguardo. Sono mesi che scrivo e dovresti ormai aver compreso come la penso. Io sono disposto al confronto, difatti rispondo sempre, ma noto che se i traditori ( come nel tuo caso ) scrivono qualcosa è sempre corretto, se qualcuno dice "alt fermati che per me non è cosi" allora lo si adita come persona che non vuole un confronto. Io non voglio convincere nessuno, sono il primo che dice che forse le mie idee non sono corrette, ma per me lo sono e ci credo e mi piace dire anche la mia. Se questo crea scompiglio vuol dire che forse un minimo le mie parole servono a smuovere qualcosa. Fai caso anche ad un altra cosa, chi cerca di giustificare un tradimento o di far capire le proprie motivazioni per aver ripreso in casa propria il marito o moglie traditore, utilizza un linguaggio talmente forbito da sembrare delle supercazzole. Ovviamente tutto per avallare la propria opinione in merito e per autoconvincersi.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (7 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> E vissero felici e cornuti. Io credo che anche nella gravità che voi vedete nella situazione, lei è nella famosa bolla e quindi tutto quello che di contrario le dite non servirà  a niente.
> È ammore . Ah l'ammore


Blaise, sono le donne che hanno GROSSI problemi di gestione emotiva.
Noi maschietti ci innammmoriamo, ma vorremmo comunque continuare, tenendo ben nascosto tutto.
Loro no, vogliono replicare quello da cui stavano scappando


----------



## ipazia (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ipazia credo che non hai bisogno di una mia opinione a riguardo. Sono mesi che scrivo e dovresti ormai aver compreso come la penso. Io sono disposto al confronto, difatti rispondo sempre, ma noto che se i traditori ( come nel tuo caso ) scrivono qualcosa è sempre corretto, se qualcuno dice "alt fermati che per me non è cosi" allora lo si adita come persona che non vuole un confronto. Io non voglio convincere nessuno, sono il primo che dice che forse le mie idee non sono corrette, ma per me lo sono e ci credo e mi piace dire anche la mia. Se questo crea scompiglio vuol dire che forse un minimo le mie parole servono a smuovere qualcosa. Fai caso anche ad un altra cosa, chi cerca di giustificare un tradimento o di far capire le proprie motivazioni per aver ripreso in casa propria il marito o moglie traditore, utilizza un linguaggio talmente forbito da sembrare delle supercazzole. Ovviamente tutto per avallare la propria opinione in merito e per autoconvincersi.



In effetti non ne ho bisogno 

Ma non per altro se non per il fatto che per confrontare la mia posizione con la tua serve che io veda la tua parte e che tu veda la mia. Traditore e tradito sono le due facce di una stessa medaglia. 

Diverso è se si vuole affermare la propria faccia a prescindere. 

In questo caso da traditrice ho ridacchiato per una affermazione. Assaporare il tradimento. 

Cosa che da tradito, non sai minimamente cosa possa significare. 

Ripeto, mi spiace se ti ho offeso. Non era la mia intenzione. 

Ma davvero non hai la minima idea dicosa dici quando parli di assaporare il tradimento. 

Questo magari te lo posso raccontare io, o altri che l'hanno concretamente esperito. 

Questo significa che tu ti metta in posizione di ascolto e non di scontro. 
E scontro significa voler affermare sicurezze su cose mai sperimentate, rielaborandole alla luce di una sola interpretazione. 

Ma siccome ho una certa ormai, io di guerre (anche semplicemente di opinione) mi annoio. Sono pigra. 

Quindi...bene così Mat. 

Se sei convinto di sapere cosa significhi assaporare un tradimento, e quel che ne consegue. 
Chi sono io per toglierti la tua convinzione? 

Solo una che l'ha assaporato, in effetti. 

Ma in fondo ha una scarsissima importanza. Dipende sempre da cosa si sta cercando


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2017)

Marta35 ha detto:


> Grazie per avermi risposto.. certo è che non mi rispecchio in molti dei vostri commenti ma mi rendo conto che la situazione è complessa e difficile. Mi sento male nei confronti della moglie in attesa, nei confronti di mio marito e della mia famiglia.. Lungi da me il voler buttare all'aria quello che ho costruito in questi anni.. per prima cosa la serenità dei miei figli e della mia famiglia. Buttare tutto all'aria non si può.. non mi sognerei mai di rendere infelici non so quante persone per colpa mia. Poi abitiamo tutti in un piccolo paese dell'Umbria.. succederebbe il finimondo.. Preferisco soffrire in silenzio e sicuramente la nascita del secondo figlio del mio amante sarà la molla che mi aiuterà a staccarmi da lui.
> So che purtroppo non è solo infatuazione, me la sarei fatta passare senza neanche essere tentata. Sono caratterialmente molto razionale e tutto quello che mi sta accadendo mi sembra tanto assurdo..
> devo solo raccogliere tutte le forze possibili e riuscire a troncare.. per il bene di tutti..


Nessuno è razionale e chi crede di esserlo fa le cazzate che hai fatto tu, perché sottovaluta il peso delle emozioni.
Guarda che è una cosa che scoperta farebbe davvero schifo a un verme eh.
Immagina di essere tu una bambina e di assistere a quello che assisteresti se venisse scoperta una cosa del genere.
Altro che far conto sul nuovo nato, pensa a chi già c'è.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ascolta.... Personalmente non è che abbia una innata "empatia" per i traditori. Vederli tutti come orchi pronti a fagocitare il prossimo però anche no.
> 
> Sto cercando di capire. A me pare che marta non stia bene. Affatto. Se fosse come dici probabilmente avrebbe archiviato la questione  "marito" come uno che conta come il due di picche. A me pare altro. Pare che non sia ancora arrivata a focalizzare la questione su cosa prova per il marito. Sul suo rapporto, e su cosa la ha indotta, lei razionale, a sviare il problema addosso a uno che non mi pare proprio l'emblema di una prospettiva a lunga durata.
> 
> Poi se a tutti i costi vogliamo dire  "traditori merda" fai....


Non è questione di "traditori merda" è questione che ha sottovalutato le conseguenze.
Io ero disperata, ma pure mio marito si è trovato a cercare di rimanere a galla nella sua fogna, si è imbottito di psicofarmaci.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma davvero pensi che una donna che ha tradito sia questa che descrivi?? :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> Alla prima occasione, evvai.. :rotfl: ???
> 
> Sto per uscire a spasso, con questa tua "dritta" stamattina ci provo con qualcuna di cui "so".. e trombo di sicuro.. :rotfl: :rotfl:


Sì questa idea di serialità automatica è assurda,deriva da un'idea antica di tabù della verginità trasposto al tradimento, secondo il quale esisterebbe solo una soglia varcata la quale vi sia solo l'inferno.
Però è vero, credo che ogni traditore lo sappia, che prima si pensa che sarà letto in faccia, dopo è solo questione di prudenza.


----------



## stany (7 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma non hai risposto eh.Ti sei infrattato si o no?


È andato in bianco!


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> In effetti non ne ho bisogno
> 
> Ma non per altro se non per il fatto che per confrontare la mia posizione con la tua serve che io veda la tua parte e che tu veda la mia. Traditore e tradito sono le due facce di una stessa medaglia.
> 
> ...


Non mi sono mai sentito offeso. Vuoi che ti dica cosa vuol dire assaporare un tradimento? Ormai a leggerle da voi penso di essermene fatta una opinione. Il brivido di tenere tutto nascosto, la voglia di risentirti desiderati, la rinnovanta passione e la voglia di godere di un corpo nuovo, il sentirsi nuovamente vivi dopo anni di immobilismo, la voglia di sentire un nuovo sapore e un nuovo odore, il brivido nel scrivere messaggini e telefonate di nascosto, la voglia di sentire tutti i propri sensi e sensazioni nuovamente vive e attive, la sensazione che si sente nello stomaco per l'attesa di un messaggio o per l'attesa di un incontro. Vuoi che continuo? Strano come io penso la stessa cosa di te e di altri quando vai ad imputare a me che voglio affermare la mia faccia della medaglia.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì questa idea di serialità automatica è assurda,deriva da un'idea antica di tabù della verginità trasposto al tradimento, secondo il quale esisterebbe solo una soglia varcata la quale vi sia solo l'inferno.
> Però è vero, credo che ogni traditore lo sappia, che prima si pensa che sarà letto in faccia, dopo è solo questione di prudenza.


Io.. sinceramente.. (ma è una lettura tutta mia) ci vedo anche, tanto x cambiare, una ingenerosa considerazione della donna da parte del maschio

Che Perché ha tradito una volta, è di default eletta (dal maschio) a "budello reale" (essi, sono VOLUTAMENTE scurrile) e quindi, alla prima successiva occasione, di sicuro va con chi dovesse proporsi.

E mi irrigidisco (vedi  [MENTION=6177]mistral[/MENTION] ..? Anche io ho le mie rigidità  )


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io.. sinceramente.. (ma è una lettura tutta mia) ci vedo anche, tanto x cambiare, una ingenerosa considerazione della donna da parte del maschio
> 
> Che Perché ha tradito una volta, è di default eletta (dal maschio) a "budello reale" (essi, sono VOLUTAMENTE scurrile) e quindi, alla prima successiva occasione, di sicuro va con chi dovesse proporsi.
> 
> E mi irrigidisco (vedi  @_mistral_ ..? Anche io ho le mie rigidità  )


A me Mat non sembra così maschilista. Lo pensa anche degli uomini.
Non fa parte di quesgli uomini che si sentono fighi perché usufruiscono di signore che non sanno di essere così considerate.


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io.. sinceramente.. (ma è una lettura tutta mia) ci vedo anche, tanto x cambiare, una ingenerosa considerazione della donna da parte del maschio
> 
> Che Perché ha tradito una volta, è di default eletta (dal maschio) a "budello reale" (essi, sono VOLUTAMENTE scurrile) e quindi, alla prima successiva occasione, di sicuro va con chi dovesse proporsi.
> 
> E mi irrigidisco (vedi  [MENTION=6177]mistral[/MENTION] ..? Anche io ho le mie rigidità  )


Se ti riferisci a me per quanto riguarda la considerazione della donna da parte del maschio ti sbagli di grosso. Per me non c'è distinzione tra traditore e traditrice tra uomo e donna. Dove hai compreso questo dai miei scritti?


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Se ti riferisci a me per quanto riguarda la considerazione della donna da parte del maschio ti sbagli di grosso. Per me non c'è distinzione tra traditore e traditrice tra uomo e donna. Dove hai compreso questo dai miei scritti?


Mi riferisco a chi scrive (avendo azionato il cervello) che "dopo che lo hai fatto una volta, alla prossima occasione lo farai di sicuro"

Si.. mi pare tu l'abbia scritto tu..

Si.. in quel caso mi riferisco ESATTAMENTE a te


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì questa idea di serialità automatica è assurda,deriva da un'idea antica di tabù della verginità trasposto al tradimento, secondo il quale esisterebbe solo una soglia varcata la quale vi sia solo l'inferno.
> Però è vero, credo che ogni traditore lo sappia, che prima si pensa che sarà letto in faccia, dopo è solo questione di prudenza.


Chi ha tradito ha talmente messo in atto un meccanismo di menzogne ed organizzazione e pianificazione per gli incontri da risultare quasi un gioco, pieno di emozioni nel fregare la controparte e pieno di emozioni nello stare insieme all'altro/a  che diventa talmente eccitante da piacerti. Hai sicuramente più possibilità di ricascarci.
 Poi se vogliamo parlare che la mia idea deriva dalla antico tabù della verginità trasposto nel tradimento, io sono qui.


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mi riferisco a chi scrive (avendo azionato il cervello) che "dopo che lo hai fatto una volta, alla prossima occasione lo farai di sicuro"
> 
> Si.. mi pare tu l'abbia scritto tu..
> 
> Si.. in quel caso mi riferisco ESATTAMENTE a te


Ed io ti ripeto, dove hai letto la distinzione tra uomo e donna e sul fatto che io sia un maschilista?


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> pieno di emozioni nel fregare la controparte


Non sai di cosa stai parlando Mat..

Leggi chi lo ha fatto, questo posto è una miniera d'oro x te

Ma davvero....


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ed io ti ripeto, dove hai letto la distinzione tra uomo e donna e sul fatto che io sia un maschilista?


Io non ho detto che sei un maschilista, eh..?

Ho parlato della "considerazione" della donna come una sciabigotta drogata di cazzo, che dopo il primo assaporamento assaggia ogni occasione dovesse ricapitare.


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non sai di cosa stai parlando Mat..
> 
> Leggi chi lo ha fatto, questo posto è una miniera d'oro x te
> 
> Ma davvero....


A bene da maschilista ora mi dici anche che non so di cosa parlo. Possibile. Quindi chi frega il proprio compagno e compagna non prova delle emozioni? Magari emozioni positive o anche negative. Vuoi dirmi che lo si fa senza cognizione di causa e senza provare nulla?


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non è importante quello che credo io. Non pensi?
> 
> L'importante è che ci creda tu.
> 
> ...


Ho mi metto di pazienza e rispiego. 
O mollo il colpo.


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io non ho detto che sei un maschilista, eh..?
> 
> Ho parlato della "considerazione" della donna come una sciabigotta drogata di cazzo, che dopo il primo assaporamento assaggia ogni occasione dovesse ricapitare.


Torno a ripeterti per la terza volta, dove hai letto questa mia distinzione tra il comportamento della donna e quella dell'uomo?


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> A bene da maschilista ora mi dici anche che non so di cosa parlo. Possibile. Quindi chi frega il proprio compagno e compagna non prova delle emozioni? Magari emozioni positive o anche negative. Vuoi dirmi che lo si fa senza cognizione di causa e senza provare nulla?


Si te lo dico.

Quando parli Delle vibranti emozioni nel "fregare" il compagno, non sai di cosa parli.

Però puoi continuare a parlarne, eh...?

Libertà..


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si te lo dico.
> 
> Quando parli Delle vibranti emozioni nel "fregare" il compagno, non sai di cosa parli.
> 
> ...


Allora illuminami tu.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Torno a ripeterti per la terza volta, dove hai letto questa mia distinzione tra il comportamento della donna e quella dell'uomo?


Non l'ho letto..

Se sei interessato a "Estendere" anche al maschio "drogato di fica" puoi farlo...

Io mi tiro fuori immediatamente, te lo anticipo

E ho tradito.

Ma (e se non ci credi, non so cosa farci) ti garantisco che per ogni "occasione" sfruttata (detto proprio malamente) ne ho lasciate serenamente correre almeno 5.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Allora illuminami tu.


Io da maschio ti dico che non ci sono alcune vibranti emozioni nel "fregare" il partner, anzi..

   [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] ti ha scritto sopra che è traditrice storica

Non ho mai letto un suo rigo dove decanta le vibranti emozioni che ebbe per il gusto di "fregare" il suo compagno

Altre potranno confermarti.

Sono tutte costruzioni tue... Che è anche giusto tu mantenga in piedi, mica che no, per la tua struttura

Ma non sai di cosa parli. Ripeto


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non l'ho letto..
> 
> Se sei interessato a "Estendere" anche al maschio "drogato di fica" puoi farlo...
> 
> ...


Da come rispondevi non davi certo adito al fatto che tu non fossi un traditore.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Da come rispondevi non davi certo adito al fatto che tu non fossi un traditore.


Beh.. l'ho scritto eh..? 

Ma tu uno/a che ha tradito.. come lo immagini?

Uno/a tipo cane da tartufo nel bosco, che esce in giro pronto a scavare al primo odore.. :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io da maschio ti dico che non ci sono alcune vibranti emozioni nel "fregare" il partner, anzi..
> 
> [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] ti ha scritto sopra che è traditrice storica
> 
> ...


Ma quando parlo di emozioni positive o negative, l'hai letta quella parte? Non si vivono comunque delle emozioni?


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me Mat non sembra così maschilista. Lo pensa anche degli uomini.
> Non fa parte di quesgli uomini che si sentono fighi perché usufruiscono di signore che non sanno di essere così considerate.


Infatti, ho spiegato

Ma la considerazione della donna schiava del cazzo, che se ne assaggia uno è fottuta, quella resta.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> da risultare quasi un gioco, pieno di emozioni nel fregare la controparte





Mat78 ha detto:


> Ma quando parlo di emozioni positive o negative, l'hai letta quella parte? Non si vivono comunque delle emozioni?


Io ho letto questo sopra

Chi lo ha scritto?


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. l'ho scritto eh..?
> 
> Ma tu uno/a che ha tradito.. come lo immagini?
> 
> Uno/a tipo cane da tartufo nel bosco, che esce in giro pronto a scavare al primo odore.. :rotfl: :rotfl:


Lo immagio come un senza palle, che piuttosto che lottare per la propria famiglia o compagna/o  preferisce trovare la bolla come dite qui. Talmente senza palle che invece di riconoscere che il proprio matrimonio o convivenza è finito, si preferisce vivere nella menzogna e prendere in giro chi ha affidato la propria vita nelle vostre mani, rovinando la propria vita e chi ci sta accanto ( negandogli la possibilità di trovare qualcuno che la rispetti o lo rispetti)


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io ho letto questo sopra
> 
> Chi lo ha scritto?


Scritto io e non è sempre un emozione? È così difficile da comprendere?


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Lo immagio come un senza palle, che piuttosto che lottare per la propria famiglia o compagna/o  preferisce trovare la bolla come dite qui. Talmente senza palle che invece di riconoscere che il proprio matrimonio o convivenza è finito, si preferisce vivere nella menzogna e prendere in giro chi ha affidato la propria vita nelle vostre mani, rovinando la propria vita e chi ci sta accanto ( negandogli la possibilità di trovare qualcuno che la rispetti o lo rispetti)


Si ok.. ma visto/a da fuori così per strada..

Visivamente, intendo


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Scritto io e non è sempre un emozione? È così difficile da comprendere?


Cosa SAI di questa gustosissima e meravigliosa emozione?

Hai letto qui chi l'ha descritta?

Cosa sai di preciso?


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Infatti, ho spiegato
> 
> Ma la considerazione della donna schiava del cazzo, che se ne assaggia uno è fottuta, quella resta.


Devi avere qualche problema. Io parlo sempre in generale tanto è vero che anche brunetta ha inteso la mia stessa cosa. Per me è fottuto sua l'uomo che la donna.


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Cosa SAI di questa gustosissima e meravigliosa emozione?
> 
> Hai letto qui chi l'ha descritta?
> 
> Cosa sai di preciso?


Dove ho scritto che sia meravigliosa? Ti ripeto che può essere un emozione positiva che negativa.


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si ok.. ma visto/a da fuori così per strada..
> 
> Visivamente, intendo


Ma che stai dicendo? Da fuori? Per  strada?


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Dove ho scritto che sia meravigliosa? Ti ripeto che può essere un emozione positiva che negativa.


 da risultare quasi un gioco, pieno di emozioni nel fregare la controparte

Oh.. lo hai scritto te eh??

Falla vedere a 1000 persone e per ognuno che ti dicesse che stai descrivendo una emozione negativa, ti pago una cena.. :rotfl:


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> da risultare quasi un gioco, pieno di emozioni nel fregare la controparte
> 
> Oh.. lo hai scritto te eh??
> 
> Falla vedere a 1000 persone e per ognuno che ti dicesse che stai descrivendo una emozione negativa, ti pago una cena.. :rotfl:


Esatto l'ho scritto io. È non è pieno di emozioni? Se non fosse emozionante tradiresti? Devi leggere tutto il contesto non estrapolare una parte. È tutto il contesto.


----------



## Foglia (7 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io cercherei di capire se il non amarlo più lo ha realizzato ora o da tempo.Perché é ovvio che ora in casa abbia la noia e fuori la felicità Magari allontanarsi dalla "felicità" le farà capire cosa ha in casa. A prendere decisioni definitive in casa c'è sempre tempo ma ci vuole un minimo di lucidità che in questo momento non può avere


Mi sembra un discorso sensato, partendo dal presupposto che oramai le corna sono state fatte e che quindi è inutile incaponirsi a dire  "eh non le dovevi fare".


----------



## Foglia (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Bo giustifica il tradimento come errore se ti fa star bene. Per me un qualcosa che panifichi non è un errore ma qualcosa che hai voluto.


Ma certo che lo ha voluto, nessuno credo stia dicendo che lo abbia fatto controvoglia. Solo che magari ha da riflettere (e bene) sul PERCHÉ lo abbia voluto. Visto e considerato peraltro che le "credenziali" dell'amante non sono certo quelle del principe azzurro, e neanche quelle di un tipo particolarmente affidabile.


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma certo che lo ha voluto, nessuno credo stia dicendo che lo abbia fatto controvoglia. Solo che magari ha da riflettere (e bene) sul PERCHÉ lo abbia voluto. Visto e considerato peraltro che le "credenziali" dell'amante non sono certo quelle del principe azzurro, e neanche quelle di un tipo particolarmente affidabile.


Quindi ragioniamo, visto che non ha le credenziali per essere il principe azzurro e non è affidabile dovrebbe tornare da suo marito e fare la mogliettina perfetta e se invece fosse stato il principe azzurro e affidabile poteva mandare a quel paese il marito. Interessante. Sui perché doveva farlo prima. Ora per come la penso io è tardi.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Esatto l'ho scritto io. È non è pieno di emozioni? Se non fosse emozionante tradiresti? Devi leggere tutto il contesto non estrapolare una parte. È tutto il contesto.


Ma chi lo nega..

È che tu ci butti dentro le parti che interessano a TE in quanto tradito, ma che NON ESISTONO (la grande emozione di fregare il partner)

E il tutto per sostenere la tesi del traditore merda (quel sudicio che prova grandi emozioni a fregare il partner)

Te FALSI il contesto


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma chi lo nega..
> 
> È che tu ci butti dentro le parti che interessano a TE in quanto tradito, ma che NON ESISTONO (la grande emozione di fregare il partner)
> 
> ...


Ti stai arrampicano sugli specchi. Non nego e lo ripeto che non ho nessuna considerazione positiva per chi tradisce e viene a scrivere le supercazzole per giustificare quello che ha fatto. Comunque non nego il confronto su chi lo fa.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ti stai arrampicano sugli specchi. Non nego e lo ripeto che non ho nessuna considerazione positiva per chi tradisce e viene a scrivere le supercazzole per giustificare quello che ha fatto. Comunque non nego il confronto su chi lo fa.


No

Sto riportando quello che dici tu.

E se ti interessa sapere DAVVERO qualcosa, ti posso dire che per quel NULLA che ho vissuto io, una donna che viene con me, e "mostrasse" emozioni (positive o negative) nel "fregare" suo marito, con me NON ci viene proprio.

È la prima cosa che accerto

Tanto per stare nel.contesto di Marta, io con una come Marta, fossi nei panni del suo amico, non ci andrei MAI nemmeno fosse come Belen Rodriguez.

Il proprio partner, a livello emozionale, quando ti rapporti con una terza persona, NON deve esistere.

Questo per me.


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No
> 
> Sto riportando quello che dici tu.
> 
> ...


Caro il mio Skorpio tua moglie o la tua compagna e così per il compagno della tua amante c'è ed esiste. Il non parlarne tra voi non vuol dire che non esiste. Esiste che li state prendendo in giro, esiste perché dopo che hai scaricato il tuo frutto dell'amore dentro di lei, voi tornate dai vostri rispettivi, belli contenti e loro ignari e magari con gli occhi a cuoricino perché vi vedono rientrare in casa e con la cena pronta.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Caro il mio Skorpio tua moglie o la tua compagna e così per il compagno della tua amante c'è ed esiste. Il non parlarne tra voi non vuol dire che non esiste. Esiste che li state prendendo in giro, esiste perché dopo che hai scaricato il tuo frutto dell'amore dentro di lei, voi tornate dai vostri rispettivi, belli contenti e loro ignari e magari con gli occhi a cuoricino perché vi vedono rientrare in casa e con la cena pronta.


Ma hai capito quel che ho scritto?

Certo che lo so che esiste. Certo che l'altra sa che esiste

Ho scritto (ci riprovo) che NON ESISTONO emozioni (positive o negative) NEL FREGARE

Almeno per quel NULLA che ho vissuto io

E laddove le ho viste nell'altra queste "emozioni", ho girato alla larga subito


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma hai capito quel che ho scritto?
> 
> Certo che lo so che esiste. Certo che l'altra sa che esiste
> 
> ...


Ora mi spiego meglio io. Quindi se tu non provi emozioni ne negative ne positive nel fregare tua moglie vuol dire che non provi ne benessere ne risentimento per quello che fai. Mi domando allora che ci stai a fare con lei. Se non ti senti nemmeno sporco verso di lei, non provi nulla. Lasciala libera di trovare qualcuno che la rispetti.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Chi ha tradito ha talmente messo in atto un meccanismo di menzogne ed organizzazione e pianificazione per gli incontri da risultare quasi un gioco, pieno di emozioni nel fregare la controparte e pieno di emozioni nello stare insieme all'altro/a  che diventa talmente eccitante da piacerti. Hai sicuramente più possibilità di ricascarci.
> Poi se vogliamo parlare che la mia idea deriva dalla antico tabù della verginità trasposto nel tradimento, io sono qui.


Io credo che, come per tutte le cose, ci vuole un po' di esperienza.
Come chi fa taccheggio, la prima volta avrà avuto le palpitazioni e l'oggetto sottratto può non essere particolarmente attraente (o lo è e per questo si è cominciato), poi è pianificazione e si sceglie con attenzione ciò che è più semplice da rubare e che può essere meglio nascosto.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ora mi spiego meglio io. Quindi se tu non provi emozioni ne negative ne positive nel fregare tua moglie vuol dire che non provi ne benessere ne risentimento per quello che fai. Mi domando allora che ci stai a fare con lei. Se non ti senti nemmeno sporco verso di lei, non provi nulla. Lasciala libera di trovare qualcuno che la rispetti.


NO 

Tu riparti con la tua giostra, e ti rifiuti di ascoltare

Volevo solo dire che le "emozioni (positive o negative) che tu dai per scontato che TUTTI coloro che tradiscono provino, in realtà solo solo una TUA costruzione mentale.

Di comodo (e lo capisco)

Ma è una tua costruzione mentale

Se una donna con cui fossi a letto, mi dicesse le pene per quel povero marito che sta tradendo, o mi confidasse la piacevole emozione nel far fesso suo marito, USCIREBBE immediatamente da ogni mio contatto.

Non so se mi spiego..


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> NO
> 
> Tu riparti con la tua giostra, e ti rifiuti di ascoltare
> 
> ...


Ma non deve parlarne con te!!! Ma un qualcosa che è nella sua testa! Ma è difficile da capire ?


----------



## stany (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Sai che a furia di leggere questo forum sto iniziando a pensare che lo stronzo sia io?&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834; dovrei correre dalla mia ex moglie e dirle grazie e tornarci insieme. Ovviamente chiedendole IO perdono per non averla compresa. &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


Eh.. Eh...eh...Non sei tollerante!


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che, come per tutte le cose, ci vuole un po' di esperienza.
> Come chi fa taccheggio, la prima volta avrà avuto le palpitazioni e l'oggetto sottratto può non essere particolarmente attraente (o lo è e per questo si è cominciato), poi è pianificazione e si sceglie con attenzione ciò che è più semplice da rubare e che può essere meglio nascosto.


Esatto!


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Eh.. Eh...eh...Non sei tollerante!


E già, beato chi lo è e riesce a portare in giro con fierezza le proprie corna facendo finta che tutto sia passato. E poi logorarsi per uno squillo sul cellulare o su un ritardo di 5 minuti all'uscita da lavoro.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ma non deve parlarne con te!!! Ma un qualcosa che è nella sua testa! Ma è difficile da capire ?


Leggi Marta come ne parla al suo "amore"

Leggi il nuovo amore di Marta come ne parla alla sua amata.

Sensazioni NEGATIVE eh..?

Non le meravigliose emozioni nel fregare il marito moglie, che dicevi tu.

Emozioni negative

Leggi chi ha aperto questo 3D ..

Certo che capita che se ne parli, avoja....

Non c'è bisogno di capire, basterebbe leggere 

E infatti confermo che io, in questo contesto, me la darei a gambe levate. IO


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Leggi Marta come ne parla al suo "amore"
> 
> Leggi il nuovo amore di Marta come ne parla alla sua amata.
> 
> ...


Oddio! Skorpio perdonami ci rinuncio, non per demerito tuo ma miei.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> NO
> 
> Tu riparti con la tua giostra, e ti rifiuti di ascoltare
> 
> ...


Io credo che Mat deformi in un senso e tu in un altro.
Ho ben chiaro che chi tradisce ma non vuole mettere in discussione famiglia e matrimonio vuole che il coniuge resti fuori da ogni discorso, ma anche da ogni emozione legata al tradimento. È anche un modo per preservarsi da sensi di colpa e preservare la famiglia.
È una cosa che per un tradito è una cosa inconcepibile perché essere tenuto fuori significa essere circoscritto e limitato dalla vite del partner, cioè proprio come un indiano in riserva.
Ma questo comporta per chi tradisce in un euforico gusto della libertà che assomiglia all'allontanamento dalla famiglia di origine da parte dell'adolescente. 
Questo è ciò di cui dicevo quando parlavo di distacco emotivo.
Anche alla mamma e al papà si continua a volere bene e si torna lì a mangiare e dormire e passare le feste comandate, ma la vera vita è altrove.
Chi è traditore episodico, come te, vive questa sensazione (non la chiamo emozione) in modo sporadico, proprio come il bravo bambino che si limita ad andare all'oratorio e non si mette on the road con il sacco a pelo, altri gradualmente vanno sempre più lontano.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Oddio! Skorpio perdonami ci rinuncio, non per demerito tuo ma miei.


Fai tu..

Ti ripeto, ascolta i traditori

Ma non per dirgli che sono bravi o sono Delle merde (che ogni tanto lo tiri fuori sto discorso)

Non è questo lo scopo di un confronto

Ci sono milioni di costruzioni mentali tutte nostre nel pensare a certe dinamiche e sensazioni, specie se non si sono provate.

Io tra le traditrici ho trovato spesso molta umanità.. e tra i/le fedeli a volte ho trovato un cinismo agghiacciante.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Esatto!


Però non è automatico.
C'è chi ruba una volta, chi si dà al taccheggio e chi passa al furto con destrezza.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che Mat deformi in un senso e tu in un altro.
> Ho ben chiaro che chi tradisce ma non vuole mettere in discussione famiglia e matrimonio vuole che il coniuge resti fuori da ogni discorso, ma anche da ogni emozione legata al tradimento. È anche un modo per preservarsi da sensi di colpa e preservare la famiglia.
> È una cosa che per un tradito è una cosa inconcepibile perché essere tenuto fuori significa essere circoscritto e limitato dalla vite del partner, cioè proprio come un indiano in riserva.
> Ma questo comporta per chi tradisce in un euforico gusto della libertà che assomiglia all'allontanamento dalla famiglia di origine da parte dell'adolescente.
> ...


Ma certo, ogni persona è un universo per me...

Io volevo solo dire che io personalmente (e lo sottolineo) non avrei dubbi a NON dare seguito a un rapporto con una persona che porta tra di noi le SUE emozioni che prova vs il compagno tradito

Disprezzo profondamente chi tra le lenzuola si fa beffa del partner, anche se accanto ci fossi io.

E non posso condividere il SUO disagio o patema d'animo, che mi dovesse portare nel fare una cosa brutta al marito

C'è chi una partner di tradimento la sceglie dalla forma del culo, io ho altri parametri :rotfl:


----------



## stany (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Lo immagio come un senza palle, che piuttosto che lottare per la propria famiglia o compagna/o  preferisce trovare la bolla come dite qui. Talmente senza palle che invece di riconoscere che il proprio matrimonio o convivenza è finito, si preferisce vivere nella menzogna e prendere in giro chi ha affidato la propria vita nelle vostre mani, rovinando la propria vita e chi ci sta accanto ( negandogli la possibilità di trovare qualcuno che la rispetti o lo rispetti)


Paraculaggine.....


----------



## stany (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Esatto l'ho scritto io. È non è pieno di emozioni? Se non fosse emozionante tradiresti? Devi leggere tutto il contesto non estrapolare una parte. È tutto il contesto.


Stucchevole: chi tradisce lo fa per ricercare emozioni NON certo negative!!!


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma certo, ogni persona è un universo per me...
> 
> Io volevo solo dire che io personalmente (e lo sottolineo) non avrei dubbi a NON dare seguito a un rapporto con una persona che porta tra di noi le SUE emozioni che prova vs il compagno tradito
> 
> ...


Ma è un modo per preservarsi, lo vedi?
È cercare di dare moralità a un inganno perché non accompagnato da disprezzo, ma il disprezzo è nell'inganno in sé o quanto meno nel distacco indispensabile. Anzi non vi è disprezzo proprio perché vi è distacco e quello che viene compiuto viene considerato una parte di sé incompatibile con la vita della coppia che si ha tradito.
È un modo per non vivere le emozioni negative che vedi nella descrizione di Marta.
Emozioni negative un ciuffolo perché comunque non le impediscono di chiamare amore quella porcata lì.


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Fai tu..
> 
> Ti ripeto, ascolta i traditori
> 
> ...


Parliamo di due cose differenti, non riesco a farmi comprendere da te. Non è un problema. Forse i nostri due "ruoli" ci portano a questo.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è un modo per preservarsi, lo vedi?
> È cercare di dare moralità a un inganno perché non accompagnato da disprezzo, ma il disprezzo è nell'inganno in sé o quanto meno nel distacco indispensabile. Anzi non vi è disprezzo proprio perché vi è distacco e quello che viene compiuto viene considerato una parte di sé incompatibile con la vita della coppia che si ha tradito.
> È un modo per non vivere le emozioni negative che vedi nella descrizione di Marta.
> Emozioni negative un ciuffolo perché comunque non le impediscono di chiamare amore quella porcata lì.


No Bruni, non è così.. almeno x me

Non è un modo per preservarsi, è un modo per valutare la persona con la quale mi sto confondendo e spendendo parti di me che io ritengo importanti, e quindi non spendibili con chiunque

E se io decido di spendere, voglio spendere bene .. (secondo i miei criteri, ovvio)

E ognuno ha diversi criteri di spesa, e diverse considerazioni di se.

A una donna che mi parla male del marito, e non perde occasione per dileggiarlo e schifarlo, pur andando a casa ogni sera, io NON solo non ci vado a letto, ma non ci prendo nemmeno un innocente caffè

C'è viceversa chi cerca proprio persone così, per cavalcare a vari livelli il disprezzo


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No Bruni, non è così.. almeno x me
> 
> Non è un modo per preservarsi, è un modo per valutare la persona con la quale mi sto confondendo e spendendo parti di me che io ritengo importanti, e quindi non spendibili con chiunque
> 
> ...


Rimango sinceramente basito e senza parole da quanto ho appena letto!


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Parliamo di due cose differenti, non riesco a farmi comprendere da te. Non è un problema. Forse i nostri due "ruoli" ci portano a questo.


Io sono sia traditore che tradito

Da tradito, ho VISTO mia moglie PRIMA di scoprirla ufficialmente, ma già sapevo, e sono stato zitto apposta x osservarla per bene

Mi è costato moltissimo ma ne è valsa davvero la pena

E Non ho visto NULLA delle cose di cui tu parli, circa l'immensa e elettrizzante emozione di far fesso il.marito, mentre ci si prepara a incontrare l'altro

Ti assicuro..


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Rimango sinceramente basito e senza parole da quanto ho appena letto!


Da come scrivi, e dalle certezze che decanti, credo che la vita ti riserverà ancora un bel po' di occasioni per restare basito..


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io sono sia traditore che tradito
> 
> Da tradito, ho VISTO mia moglie PRIMA di scoprirla ufficialmente, ma già sapevo, e sono stato zitto apposta x osservarla per bene
> 
> ...


E si perché sia tu che tua moglie mentre aspettavate di andare a scopare con altri eravate in un bagno di lacrime e sofferenza per quello che stavate per andare a fare.Ma non dire cazzate!


----------



## stany (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> E già, beato chi lo è e riesce a portare in giro con fierezza le proprie corna facendo finta che tutto sia passato. E poi logorarsi per uno squillo sul cellulare o su un ritardo di 5 minuti all'uscita da lavoro.


Beh....con fierezza.....non è un premio! Piuttosto con la consapevolezza che la responsabilità sia del traditore ; ed in questo senso a testa alta . Chiaro che se ci si tiene ad una persona si sta maggiormente attenti,dopo.....Ma si vedono anche gli effetti devastanti della gelosia "preventiva" ; dipende sempre dal soggetto e dalla capacità di autocontrollo ,nonché dall'equilibrio di ciascuno.


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Da come scrivi, e dalle certezze che decanti, credo che la vita ti riserverà ancora un bel po' di occasioni per restare basito..


Stanne certo  non ci crederai ma a me fai fesso una volta sola. Con la compagna con cui sto ora va tutto alla grande, ma ho imparato a gestire il rapporto in maniera diversa, con i piedi per terra, rapporto più maturo, vivere alla giornata e sopratutto ognuno a casa sua. Non darò più la mia vita in mano a nessuno. Gli unici progetti che facciamo insieme e come passare i fine settimana e le vacanze. Ora voglio il mio benessere.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> E si perché sia tu che tua moglie mentre aspettavate di andare a scopare con altri eravate in un bagno di lacrime e sofferenza per quello che stavate per andare a fare.Ma non dire cazzate!


Ma scusa eh?...

Ma se tu eri a casa mia raccontarla tu come è andata, che si fa prima.... :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Beh....con fierezza.....non è un premio! Piuttosto con la consapevolezza che la responsabilità sia del traditore ; ed in questo senso a testa alta . Chiaro che se ci si tiene ad una persona si sta maggiormente attenti,dopo.....Ma si vedono anche gli effetti devastanti della gelosia "preventiva" ; dipende sempre dal soggetto e dalla capacità di autocontrollo ,nonché dall'equilibrio di ciascuno.


Certo, concordo ma non è più vivere e sopratutto non è più vivere al 100% la coppia.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> a me fai fesso una volta sola.


Avresti superato te, eh?? :rotfl:


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma scusa eh?...
> 
> Ma se tu eri a casa mia raccontarla tu come è andata, che si fa prima.... :rotfl: :rotfl:


A quindi era una sofferenza per entrambi tradirvi a vicenda? Questa mi è nuova. Hai ragione la vita mi riserverà nuove sorprese. Grazie ho imparato qualcosa di nuovo.


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Avresti superato te, eh?? :rotfl:


Mmm vediamo quindi non l'ho superata perché ora preferisco mettete le mutante di ferro per evitare un altra inculata? Interessante. Skorpio oggi mi stai dando molti punti di riflessione, e mi fai capire che non sono lucido. Grazie posso andare a suicidarmi.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> A quindi era una sofferenza per entrambi tradirvi a vicenda? Questa mi è nuova. Hai ragione la vita mi riserverà nuove sorprese. Grazie ho imparato qualcosa di nuovo.


Vedi.. nemmeno chiedi.

Non hai alcun interesse all'ascolto di esperienze , e si vede da questi post... 



Mat78 ha detto:


> Mmm vediamo quindi non l'ho superata perché ora preferisco mettete le mutante di ferro per evitare un altra inculata? Interessante. Skorpio oggi mi stai dando molti punti di riflessione, e mi fai capire che non sono lucido. Grazie posso andare a suicidarmi.


Non hai superato Mat. No..

E questi post sono solo ironica difesa, ma credimi.. non è un problema..

L'ironia usata così, nella comunicazione, è un muro verso qualcosa che non si desidera ascoltare.

E l'hai eretto anche stamani con Ipazia


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Vedi.. nemmeno chiedi.
> 
> Non hai alcun interesse all'ascolto di esperienze , e si vede da questi post...
> 
> ...


Guarda te lo ripeto,  io non ho nessun interesse di comprendere un tradimento ne un traditore/tradititrice perché hai miei occhi non c'è nulla da comprendere o giustificare. L'unica cosa che analizzo nella mia vicenda ( in realtà nelle mie 2 vicende e si sono stato tradito da due donne diverse) sono i miei errori commessi nella coppia. E si ti anticipo che mi hanno fatto fesso 2 volte, quindi la mia frase di prima non e stata del tutto vera. Ora spero di non incappare nella terza visto che c'è un modo di dire: non c'è il 2 senza il tre  ma ora indosso le mutande ben rinforzate.


----------



## stany (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> E si perché sia tu che tua moglie mentre aspettavate di andare a scopare con altri eravate in un bagno di lacrime e sofferenza per quello che stavate per andare a fare.Ma non dire cazzate!


Eh...eh...eh....Andiamo a scopare: "Ce lo chiede l'Europa".


----------



## stany (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Stanne certo  non ci crederai ma a me fai fesso una volta sola. Con la compagna con cui sto ora va tutto alla grande, ma ho imparato a gestire il rapporto in maniera diversa, con i piedi per terra, rapporto più maturo, vivere alla giornata e sopratutto ognuno a casa sua. Non darò più la mia vita in mano a nessuno. Gli unici progetti che facciamo insieme e come passare i fine settimana e le vacanze. Ora voglio il mio benessere.


Beh...."ciascuno a casa sua" : liberi tutti ....occhio non vede....mah!


----------



## stany (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Certo, concordo ma non è più vivere e sopratutto non è più vivere al 100% la coppia.


Anche tu però: "i weekend e le vacanze".....
La verità è che nulla è più come prima; più disincanto,meno affidamento.....


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Guarda te lo r io non ho nessun interesse di comprendere un tradimento ne un traditore/tradititrice perché hai miei occhi non c'è nulla da comprendere .


Si vede, non vi è bisogno di specifiche 

Ci sarebbe forse per te da comprendere il senso del tuo scrivere in un luogo di confronto tematico sul tradimento, con queste tue premesse.. 

E in verità si comprende sin troppo bene anche quello 

Buon pomeriggio a te


----------



## stany (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Guarda te lo ripeto,  io non ho nessun interesse di comprendere un tradimento ne un traditore/tradititrice perché hai miei occhi non c'è nulla da comprendere o giustificare. L'unica cosa che analizzo nella mia vicenda ( in realtà nelle mie 2 vicende e si sono stato tradito da due donne diverse) sono i miei errori commessi nella coppia. E si ti anticipo che mi hanno fatto fesso 2 volte, quindi la mia frase di prima non e stata del tutto vera. Ora spero di non incappare nella terza visto che c'è un modo di dire: non c'è il 2 senza il tre  ma ora indosso le mutande ben rinforzate.


Hai fatto il bis....adesso capisco l'incazzatura!


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Anche tu però: "i weekend e le vacanze".....
> La verità è che nulla è più come prima; più disincanto,meno affidamento.....


Esatto! E va benissimo così. Mutante di ferro.


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Hai fatto il bis....adesso capisco l'incazzatura!


Occhio che magari tu sei al tris o di più e non lo sai


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si vede, non vi è bisogno di specifiche
> 
> Ci sarebbe forse per te da comprendere il senso del tuo scrivere in un luogo di confronto tematico sul tradimento, con queste tue premesse..
> 
> ...


Ho già spiegato altre volte. Scrivo qui per dare una voce ed un parere diverso altrimenti è tutto mono tematico e magari far comprendere cosa accade in una coppia in caso di tradimento. Ti faccio degli esempi. Perdonalo/a ha fatto un errore. Poverino poverina hai tutta la mia comprensione continua a scopare in giro ma torna a casa da tua moglie e marito. Devi perdonarla/o pensa ai tuoi figli ecc...  vuoi che continuo?


----------



## Foglia (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Quindi ragioniamo, visto che non ha le credenziali per essere il principe azzurro e non è affidabile dovrebbe tornare da suo marito e fare la mogliettina perfetta e se invece fosse stato il principe azzurro e affidabile poteva mandare a quel paese il marito. Interessante. Sui perché doveva farlo prima. Ora per come la penso io è tardi.


Non era quello il senso del mio discorso.Partivo da una premessa: marta si definisce una persona razionale, e come una che non è propensa a  "cascarci" col primo che passa per la strada. Prendo per buone le sue parole, e a questo punto mi chiedo: cosa può spingere una persona coi piedi  "per terra" a tradire il marito con uno che, per giunta, si sa bene in partenza che non può durare? Ora le risposte a questa domanda possono essere molto fuorvianti per marta stessa. La quale parla di amore, e secondo me lo fa un po' a caso. E allora quello che mi sembrava giusto dirle era invitarla a riflettere sul problema: che non è tanto definire se e' innamorata di questo uomo, ma di capire come mai ha deciso di tradire il marito con uno con cui sinceramente non intravedo neppure tutto sto gran futuro  "clandestino", ma solo enormi sbattimenti tra rimorsi e sensi di colpa, e grandissimi rischi di essere scoperti, con conseguenze devastanti. Ora.... Siccome peraltro lei è la prima a non essere contenta di questa situazione, forse non sta valutando il vero problema, che è quello che si trova in casa, non l'ammmorrre che all'evidenza e' un calesse.E si, capirei infatti di più se almeno ne fosse felice.Per questo dicevo che prima di gettare alle ortiche un matrimonio, e una famiglia, proverei a capire il problema del matrimonio. E a vedere se è possibile rimediare. Non starei certo a struggermi di dolore per un uomo che non lo merita  (ripeto: tradire la moglie mentre e' incinta e' inqualificabile, almeno ai miei occhi). Poi per carità: potrebbe pure scoprire che il marito non lo ama più, e in compenso non sa fare a meno di questo amante.


----------



## Foglia (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Esatto! E va benissimo così. Mutante di ferro.


Beh. Sul fatto dell'ognuno a casa propria hai tutta la mia comprensione.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2017)

*...*



Mat78 ha detto:


> Ho già spiegato altre volte. Scrivo qui per dare una voce ed un parere diverso altrimenti è tutto mono tematico e magari far comprendere cosa accade in una coppia in caso di tradimento. Ti faccio degli esempi. Perdonalo/a ha fatto un errore. Poverino poverina hai tutta la mia comprensione continua a scopare in giro ma torna a casa da tua moglie e marito. Devi perdonarla/o pensa ai tuoi figli ecc...  vuoi che continuo?


no no... non importa tu continui :rotfl:

 sono tutti "bisogni" che comprendo alla perfezione, stai tranquillo, e comprendo anche le motivazioni a supporto di questi bisogni

anzi ti ringrazio, perché questa discussione mi ha portato al ricordo di un episodio che posterò volentieri a livello di testimonianza, legato al "non fare il passo" che poi finisci "nel sacco"...

è una storia carina benché dai risvolti drammatici, e singolare, riferita a un mio ex amico, la metto in confessionale appena l'ho buttata giù con un 3D a parte


----------



## ipazia (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> *Non mi sono mai sentito offeso.* Vuoi che ti dica cosa vuol dire assaporare un tradimento? Ormai a leggerle da voi penso di essermene fatta una opinione. Il brivido di tenere tutto nascosto, la voglia di risentirti desiderati, la rinnovanta passione e la voglia di godere di un corpo nuovo, il sentirsi nuovamente vivi dopo anni di immobilismo, la voglia di sentire un nuovo sapore e un nuovo odore, il brivido nel scrivere messaggini e telefonate di nascosto, la voglia di sentire tutti i propri sensi e sensazioni nuovamente vive e attive, la sensazione che si sente nello stomaco per l'attesa di un messaggio o per l'attesa di un incontro. Vuoi che continuo? Strano come io penso la stessa cosa di te e di altri quando vai ad imputare a me che voglio affermare la mia faccia della medaglia.


Del grassetto sono contenta 

Per la verità, io non desideravo tu mi dicessi cosa significa "assaporare un tradimento". 
Men che meno una tua opinione. 

Ti stavo dicendo, io che l'ho assaporato concretamente, che per la mia esperienza quello di @_Marta35_ non è assaporare un tradimento. Ma proprio altro. 

La tua opinione mi interessa più per quello che esprime di te, che per la sua validità esplicativa (non hai sperimentato, quindi sono solo ipotesi le tue). 
E non perchè non ti consideri un interlocutore valido, ma perchè la tua opinione te la sei costruita sull'elaborazione (TUA) di vissuti ALTRUI. 
Quindi parla di TE, e non dei vissuti altrui. 

Quindi avrei più piacere, come traditrice, che mi si raccontasse cosa si sente "dalla parte" del tradito. 
(e sarò sempre grata a chi me l'ha raccontato perchè mi ha permesso di comprendere cose che in modo superficiale giudicavo secondo me. Costruendomi opinioni sulla MIA elaborazione di vissuti ALTRUI. E quindi fallando e di molto la comprensione). 

Quel che ne so, è una opinione, fra l'altro costruita da una persona che ha lenti da traditrice. 
Quindi opinione secondo lenti di una persona che non aveva difficoltà nel "separare", "scindere" i piani della relazione ufficiale e della relazione extra. E si stupiva che anche gli altri non facessero lo stesso. 

Ti dico di più, quando ero più giovane, mi seccava pure che non lo sapessero fare, li giudicavo piaghette piagnucolose. E non capivo quel dolore. E lo sottovalutavo. E mi infastidiva. Non lo capivo. Mi sembrava davvero assurdo che non si sapesse scindere. 

Se vuoi ascoltare ti posso raccontare cosa è "assaporare un tradimento". 
Che ha a che vedere con un sacco di roba emotiva, ma in nessun piano ha a che vedere con un qualche desiderio di fare male a chi ho tradito. 

Certo è che se tu ascolti questo, e lo giudichi secondo la tua prospettiva, lo leggi come giustificazione e non come racconto. 

Dimenticandoti che è dalla tua prospettiva che esiste la necessità di giustificare. 
Io non ho mai sentito l'esigenza di giustificarmi con nessuno. Ero convinta di quello che facevo eh. 
E non ce l'ho neppure adesso. Se tradissi, so che sarei una stronza. E se mi arrivasse un vaffanculo lo prenderei e arrivederci. Ci sta. 

Posso esporre le motivazioni. Se interessa. Se non interessa, non mi tocca più di tanto. So che quello del tradimento è un piano che riguarda me. 

Ora, per esempio, non tradirei, ma mica perchè voglio essere buona o fare la brava. Non tradirei perchè chi c'è dall'altra parte mi vuole tutta intera. E quindi non ho nessun bisogno di scindere e cercare soddisfazione a me senza di lui. 

La tua opinione te la formi tutta a discendere più che altro da come TU ti sei sentito nell'affrontare un tradimento che hai subito e che ti ha fatto soffrire tanto da far saltare la tua coppia. 
E da lì nasce l'esigenza di giustificazione da parte del traditore, il desiderio di fare male (ma è il male che hai sentito tu che viene proiettato e spiegato tramite l'altro), il piacere del fare di nascosto (che credo sia una delle cose che pesi di più in assoluto in un traditore non occasionale e anche nel traditore per ammmore, e che ferisce molto chi subisce il nascondimento) etc etc. 

In tutta la tua opinione, c'è il giudizio *tuo* sulle azioni del traditore. 
E la *tua* distanza da un qualcosa che ti ha toccato dolorosamente. Che ci sta tutto. 

Ma serve a te per formarti una opinione, appunto. Una opinione rispecchia chi la esprime. Esprime la visione, la descrizione di una determinata realtà da parte di chi la formula. 

Il tuo vissuto è quello del tradito. 

Il mio è quello della traditrice. 

Non ce li possiamo scambiare. 
Per quanto io ti racconti e tu mi racconti, sia io che tu non potremo mai sapere le emozioni che sono dentro. 
Possiamo solo provare a comprendere una prospettiva. Senza per questo perdere ognuno la propria. 

I lati della medaglia coesistono. Ma sono necessariamente uno speculare all'altro. 
O si accetta la specularità, senza riempirla di giusto e sbagliato o non è comprensione l'operazione che si sta svolgendo. 

E accettare non significa dire che è giusta una cosa che si ritiene sbagliata. Significa sospendere il giudizio personale quel tanto che basta per ascoltare per davvero l'altro. Sempre interessi farlo. 

Tanto per dire, il sottolineato....io non l'ho mai sperimentato nel mio tradire. 
Non ero interessata al corpo nuovo, non ero interessata ai messaggini e alle attese...il piano del mio assaporare era proprio tutto da un'altra parte. E di conseguenza il mio coinvolgimento con l'amante non era sul piano dell'amore, dell'innamoramento o di una vicinanza che uscisse dalla "bolla" in cui stavo con lui. 
In quella bolla c'era una parte di me che col partner ufficiale non aveva spazio. E nemmeno era desiderata, dal partner ufficiale. 

Questo per sottolineare che stai facendo solo interpretazioni e per interposte persone. 
E le trasformi in assoluti. 

Nella mia esperienza di tradire, per esempio, il mio partner ufficiale semplicemente non esisteva. Me lo "dimenticavo" per il tempo in cui ero con l'amante. Quindi il dovergli mentire, il nascondere, non mi eccitava per niente. Anzi, era un peso. 

No messaggini, no attese, no desideri e mancafiati, no mancanza e quanto vorrei vederti. 

Io assaporavo il tradimento nei termini in cui era me che andavo a riprendere. 
Una me che nella relazione ufficiale neanche compariva. E che spesso non era neppure voluta dall'ufficiale. 

Se una esperienza manca, non la si colma attraverso quella altrui. Questo sarebbe un punto di partenza nella comprensione. Se si vuol comprendere. 

Ma, come ti dicevo, dipende tutto da quel che si vuole. 

Aggiungo che non vedo che male ci sia ad affermare il proprio lato della medaglia. 

Il punto non è affermarlo, il punto è usare la decostruzione dell'altro per farlo. 
Mi spiego? 

E togliere di valore all'esperienza altrui, assolutizzandola o riducendola, è decostruire.

In ogni caso, per quel che vale, mi dispiace che tu sia stato così male in passato.


----------



## ipazia (7 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ho mi metto di pazienza e rispiego.
> O mollo il colpo.


Io non vedo molte altre strade...no?


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io non vedo molte altre strade...no?


Ho o O?


----------



## ipazia (7 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ho o O?


Nel tuo post dove mi citavi?

O. Era una congiunzione disgiuntiva e non un verbo.


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Nel tuo post?
> 
> O. Era una congiunzione disgiuntiva e non un verbo.


Appunto, era una tua frase.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2017)

Scrive Ipazia "Ora, per esempio, non tradirei, ma mica perchè voglio essere buona o fare la brava. Non tradirei perchè chi c'è dall'altra parte mi vuole tutta intera. E quindi non ho nessun bisogno di scindere e cercare soddisfazione a me senza di lui. "

Ecco il punto. Quando si tradisce trovi nell'amante chi (o almeno pare) ti vuole tutto intero, anche traditore, anche piaga, anche tremebondo, anche vigliacco, anche immaturo, anche irrazionale e tutto quello che puoi manifestare con quella persona.

Mi sembra una cosa interessante.


----------



## ipazia (7 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scrive Ipazia "Ora, per esempio, non tradirei, ma mica perchè voglio essere buona o fare la brava. Non tradirei perchè chi c'è dall'altra parte mi vuole tutta intera. E quindi non ho nessun bisogno di scindere e cercare soddisfazione a me senza di lui. "
> 
> Ecco il punto. Quando si tradisce *trovi nell'amante* che (o almeno pare) ti vuole tutto intero, anche traditore, anche piaga, anche tremebondo, anche vigliacco, anche immaturo, anche irrazionale.
> 
> Mi sembra una cosa interessante.


No, non intendevo questo. 

Semplicemente, per quanto mi riguarda, mi rassegnavo al fatto che tutta intera non avevo spazio. 

Quindi mi scindevo e cercavo soddisfazione ai diversi pezzetti di me con persone diverse. 

Era una sorta di rinuncia alla mia integrità, non morale. 
Identitaria. 

L'amante per definizione non può voler tutto intero. Almeno all'inizio della relazione...a volte la cosa si trasforma, e sono i casi come quello di jim per esempio. 

A me non è mai successo. Probabilmente operavo una scissione piuttosto profonda e irreversibile. Non ho mai concesso ad un amante neanche di intravedermi intera. Era l'amante. E io ero l'amante. Quello cercavo e volevo.  

L'amante per definizione si prende un pezzo. E quello vuole. 
E' la struttura relazionale stessa a definire il confine.


----------



## ipazia (7 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Appunto, era una tua frase.


Mi piace congiungere disgiungendo 

Uh...ho riletto....ho scritto sbagliato....grazie!


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> OQuando si tradisce trovi nell'amante chi (o almeno pare) ti vuole tutto intero, anche traditore, anche piaga,
> [/COLOR]


No Bruni.. non è così


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> No, non intendevo questo.
> 
> Semplicemente, per quanto mi riguarda, mi rassegnavo al fatto che tutta intera non avevo spazio.
> 
> ...


Ti ho citata parzialmente perché era interessante come prospettiva. Non pensavo fosse valida per te.
Quando si trova un amante che davvero ti vede intero si cambia tutto.
Certamente dipende anche dal volersi mostrare e dare interi.
Io devo essere strana o non capisco perché mi sento sempre intera. Vero è che normalmente agli altri non interessa granché perché sono intera, ma complessa, come tutti, ed è più facile incasellare.


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Del grassetto sono contenta
> 
> Per la verità, io non desideravo tu mi dicessi cosa significa "assaporare un tradimento".
> Men che meno una tua opinione.
> ...


Vi state concentrando su di me. Non sono io il punto della discussione e non cerco l'aiuto o la comprensione di qualcuno, altrimenti avrei aperto una mia discussione che non ho fatto e non farò mai. Volete convincermi che voi siete nel giusto e che tutto va bene così.  Io invece non voglio convincere nessuno e non mi reputo nel giusto, sono semplicemente la parte critica e scassa palle  di questo forum. A me non interessa cosa si prova nel tradire le emozioni e tutte le cazzate di questo mondo, a me interessano le azioni e quello che è avvenuto, poi ognuno è livero di dire la propria opinione. Per quanto mi riguarda potete crogiolarvi nelle vostre seghe mentali che giustificano quello che fate. A me non interessa. A me interessa del tradito/a loro sono i deufradati,  sono loro che soffrono non chi tradisce e leggere scritto quanto un traditore soffre ( poverino) non mi piace. Cazzo tu hai scelto di tradire e sono tutti cazzi tuoi. La vera sofferenza lasciamola a chi subisce le scelte di persone senza palle. Spero di essere stato chiaro.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> No, non intendevo questo.
> 
> Semplicemente, per quanto mi riguarda, mi rassegnavo al fatto che tutta intera non avevo spazio.
> 
> ...





Skorpio ha detto:


> No Bruni.. non è così


Invece parlando di pezzo.
Perché quei pezzi non vengono mostrati al partner  o riconosciute da lui?


----------



## stany (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Occhio che magari tu sei al tris o di più e non lo sai


Se non lo so non vale.....


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece parlando di pezzo.
> Perché quei pezzi non vengono mostrati al partner  o riconosciute da lui?


Brunetta aspettati un altro giro si supercazzole per questa risposta.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece parlando di pezzo.
> Perché quei pezzi non vengono mostrati al partner  o riconosciute da lui?


Per mille mila motivi, credo

Anche incidentali.

Prendi uno come Mat, ad esempio.. da come scrive, ti "incoraggerebbe" a mostrare alcuni pezzi di te, tu fossi la sua donna?

E allora NON mostri... Rimetti in tasca...

E poi.. un bel giorno.. per caso.. pof

Tieni conto che non si va con una persona per mostrare pezzi o tutto

Semplicemente.. ci si innamora e ci si trova insieme

Tieni conto che MOLTI pezzi di noi sono oscuri anche a noi stessi, e li teniamo ben sigillati, perché è a noi per primi che fa paura vederli


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Per mille mila motivi, credo
> 
> Anche incidentali.
> 
> ...


Be ovvio se la mia donna dovesse dirmi che le piace andare per altri manici, riceverebbe tempo zero un bel calcio nel culo, stanne certo. A e non confonderti per come sono io in questo forum e su questo argomento con la mia vita privata. Comunque non hai risposto a Brunetta. Sto aspettando anche io la risposta.


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Per mille mila motivi, credo
> 
> Anche incidentali.
> 
> ...


Hai aggiunto pezzi. Ecco la supercazzola. E parli anche tu di amore. Ottimo


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Be ovvio se la mia donna dovesse dirmi che le piace andare per altri manici,


Non intendevo affatto questo

Stai banalizzando in modo ridicolo

Il tuo modo di fare NON è affatto incoraggiante all'apertura, da parte di una donna, secondo me

Fai di questa mia sensazione ciò che credi, eh..?


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> supercazzola.


Ma non ti agitare.. stiamo dibattendo serenamente

Non c'è bisogno di cadere nello scurrile


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma non ti agitare.. stiamo dibattendo serenamente
> 
> Non c'è bisogno di cadere nello scurrile


Sono tranquillo e che non sei riuscito a stupirmi. Anzi continui a dare adito a ciò che penso.


----------



## Foglia (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Vi state concentrando su di me. Non sono io il punto della discussione e non cerco l'aiuto o la comprensione di qualcuno, altrimenti avrei aperto una mia discussione che non ho fatto e non farò mai. Volete convincermi che voi siete nel giusto e che tutto va bene così.  Io invece non voglio convincere nessuno e non mi reputo nel giusto, sono semplicemente la parte critica e scassa palle  di questo forum. A me non interessa cosa si prova nel tradire le emozioni e tutte le cazzate di questo mondo, a me interessano le azioni e quello che è avvenuto, poi ognuno è livero di dire la propria opinione. Per quanto mi riguarda potete crogiolarvi nelle vostre seghe mentali che giustificano quello che fate. A me non interessa. A me interessa del tradito/a loro sono i deufradati,  sono loro che soffrono non chi tradisce e leggere scritto quanto un traditore soffre ( poverino) non mi piace. Cazzo tu hai scelto di tradire e sono tutti cazzi tuoi. La vera sofferenza lasciamola a chi subisce le scelte di persone senza palle. Spero di essere stato chiaro.


Mi puoi dire tu, a questo punto, cosa intendi per tradimento? Quando mi iscrissi qui, il mio primo 3d si intitolava  "le varie forme del tradimento". Non era un tradimento fisico, quello di cui parlavo. Ma sai quale è la cosa buffa? Che oggi, in quel titolo, rileggo non tanto i tradimenti che mi sono stati perpetuati, ma i tradimenti che mi sono data io. Beh.... Per questo oggi ringrazio anche l'opinione di tanti traditori  Vedi.... Certo che puoi benissimo disinteressarti dei "sentimenti" dei traditori. In generale, puoi disinteressarti dei sentimenti di tutti, se ti fa stare meglio. Però.... C'è un però. Che è conoscersi un po' meglio, al di là del ruolo che spesso comodamente ci diamo di vittima... E vale la pena conoscerlo, quel però.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Sono tranquillo e che non sei riuscito a stupirmi. Anzi continui a dare adito a ciò che penso.


Mi fa piacere..

Qui non si gioca a stupirsi, ma a scambiarsi confronto

A parte te, che hai già dichiarato che non ti frega molto di comprendere

Qui scrive una utente carinissima,  [MENTION=6868]Ginevra65[/MENTION] che ci ha spiegato tempo fa di come il marito fosse refrattario e bloccante a ogni suo tentativo di aprirsi a certi livelli, con atteggiamenti risoluti e sconfortanti per lei

Dovresti leggerla...


----------



## ipazia (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Vi state concentrando su di me. Non sono io il punto della discussione e non cerco l'aiuto o la comprensione di qualcuno, altrimenti avrei aperto una mia discussione che non ho fatto e non farò mai. Volete convincermi che voi siete nel giusto e che tutto va bene così.  Io invece non voglio convincere nessuno e non mi reputo nel giusto, sono semplicemente la parte critica e scassa palle  di questo forum. A me non interessa cosa si prova nel tradire le emozioni e *tutte le cazzate di questo mondo*, a me interessano le azioni e quello che è avvenuto, poi ognuno è livero di dire la propria opinione. Per quanto mi riguarda *potete crogiolarvi nelle vostre seghe mentali che giustificano quello che fate*. A me non interessa. *A me interessa del tradito/a loro sono i deufradati,  sono loro che soffrono* non chi tradisce e leggere scritto quanto un traditore soffre ( poverino) non mi piace. Cazzo tu hai scelto di tradire e sono tutti cazzi tuoi. La vera sofferenza lasciamola a chi subisce le scelte di persone senza palle. Spero di essere stato chiaro.


Il punto è che vedi, nel mondo ci sono pure i traditori. 
Senza i traditori non esisterebbero i traditi e viceversa. 
Senza i traditi non esisterebbero i traditori. 

Ma la cosa veramente eclatante...è che ogni tuo grassetto, e quelli che non hai scritto, riguardano te e il tuo dolore di tradito. 

Non è che ci si concentra su di te. 

E' che a te ferisce profondamente che un traditore, ed in particolare una traditrice, sia una persona come te. 

Io credo ti interessi del TE tradito che ritrovi negli altri traditi. E penso sia pure una delle funzioni del forum, fra l'altro. 

Personalmente mi spiace che tu non ne prenda atto. Staresti probabilmente meglio tu. 

Tenere lontano il dolore proiettandolo sotto forma di rabbia verso qualcun altro non serve ad altro che a nutrire il dolore. 

Ma credo che ognuno debba fare il suo giro. 

Ci tengo a ribadire però che io non ti voglio convincere di nulla. 
Ti sto dicendo, da una che ha fatto l'esperienza, che alcune delle tue opinioni sono piuttosto lontane dalla realtà. 

Quindi, tu o chiunque altro, se scrive cose di cui so e su cui non solo ho una opinione ma pure una esperienza, se ne ho desiderio intervengo e sottolineo quello che ritengo di sottolineare. 

Se dall'altra parte c'è qualcuno che vuole dialogare, bene. Interessante. 
In caso contrario, siccome siamo su un forum, compartecipo a smussare degli assoluti. 

E non te lo dico a te per te, è evidente che tu non voglia ascoltare nulla, ma perchè mi spiacerebbe che un altro tradito/tradita si basassero su delle proiezioni per comprendere. Esistono pure i traditi che vogliono comprendere eh. 

E mi spiace quando una traditrice/traditore vengono usati come sfogatoio per le patturnie altrui. Magari in un momento in cui sono in botta pure loro e dal loro essere in botta dipendono anche altre persone. 

Sono riuscita a spiegarmi?


----------



## oriente70 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Insomma resta una Trombamicizia. 
Si salva la famiglia.


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Mi puoi dire tu, a questo punto, cosa intendi per tradimento? Quando mi iscrissi qui, il mio primo 3d si intitolava  "le varie forme del tradimento". Non era un tradimento fisico, quello di cui parlavo. Ma sai quale è la cosa buffa? Che oggi, in quel titolo, rileggo non tanto i tradimenti che mi sono stati perpetuati, ma i tradimenti che mi sono data io. Beh.... Per questo oggi ringrazio anche l'opinione di tanti traditori  Vedi.... Certo che puoi benissimo disinteressarti dei "sentimenti" dei traditori. In generale, puoi disinteressarti dei sentimenti di tutti, se ti fa stare meglio. Però.... C'è un però. Che è conoscersi un po' meglio, al di là del ruolo che spesso comodamente ci diamo di vittima... E vale la pena conoscerlo, quel però.


Io non mi sento vittima verso nulla e nessuno. Cosa intendo io per tradimento? Lo dice la parola stessa, non c'è da andare a cercare altro o sviscerare chissà che cosa. Restano i fatti e le parole. Oggi si è diventati troppo buonisti verso alcuni argomenti. È diventato talmente normale che chi la pensa diversamente è un alieno o considerato un uomo primitivo.


----------



## ipazia (7 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece parlando di pezzo.
> Perché quei pezzi non vengono mostrati al partner  o riconosciute da lui?


Adesso vado da G....con calma ti rispondo. 

Ovviamente secondo la mia esperienza. 

E' comunque un discorso complesso. 

A me è capitato spessissimo che certi pezzi di me non fossero "socialmente" accettabili...e nonostante tutto l'amore di questo mondo rotfl::rotfl non erano semplicemente collocabili nell'idea di relazione che aveva l'altro.


----------



## stany (7 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scrive Ipazia "Ora, per esempio, non tradirei, ma mica perchè voglio essere buona o fare la brava. Non tradirei perchè chi c'è dall'altra parte mi vuole tutta intera. E quindi non ho nessun bisogno di scindere e cercare soddisfazione a me senza di lui. "
> 
> Ecco il punto. Quando si tradisce trovi nell'amante chi (o almeno pare) ti vuole tutto intero, anche traditore, anche piaga, anche tremebondo, anche vigliacco, anche immaturo, anche irrazionale e tutto quello che puoi manifestare con quella persona.
> 
> Mi sembra una cosa interessante.


Alla fine prendiamo solo un pezzo da tutti; oppure ci illudiamo di essere,o trovare la mezza mela,nella persona che abbiamo scelto per la vita,ma anche nell'amante,nel quale si ricerca  un compendio alle frustrazioni dovute al rapporto ufficiale ,spesso ricadendo nell'errore della scelta.


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il punto è che vedi, nel mondo ci sono pure i traditori.
> Senza i traditori non esisterebbero i traditi e viceversa.
> Senza i traditi non esisterebbero i traditori.
> 
> ...


Guarda che continui a non percepire quanto io voglio dire. Non vengo qui a sbottare contro i traditori. Vengo qui per far sentire anche l'altra campana che a voi traditori da fastidio. Vorreste avere la coscenza pulita e sentirvi dire che il vostro modo è corretto. I traditori devono pensare alle persone che hanno vicino prima di tradire. Dopo non conta nulla. Non è colpa del tradito se decide di lasciare la famiglia, ma del traditore. Si scarica il barile sempre ad altri. Continui a scrivere che il tradito/a deve comprendere,  ma cosa deve comprendere? Fa comodo a voi essere compresi ma non a loro.


----------



## h1o (7 Ottobre 2017)

Continuare per il bene dei figli? :/

Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mi fa piacere..
> 
> Qui non si gioca a stupirsi, ma a scambiarsi confronto
> 
> ...


Ne ho lette di storie e sicuramente avrò letto anche la sua. Quella che mi è rimasta in testa e quella di Danny. Veramente allucinante!  ( perdonami Danny per l'esempio  ).


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Guarda che continui a non percepire quanto io voglio dire. Non vengo qui a sbottare contro i traditori. Vengo qui per far sentire anche l'altra campana che a voi traditori da fastidio. Vorreste avere la coscenza pulita e sentirvi dire che il vostro modo è corretto. I traditori devono pensare alle persone che hanno vicino prima di tradire. Dopo non conta nulla. Non è colpa del tradito se decide di lasciare la famiglia, ma del traditore. Si scarica il barile sempre ad altri. Continui a scrivere che il tradito/a deve comprendere,  ma cosa deve comprendere? Fa comodo a voi essere compresi ma non a loro.


Non esistono 2 campane

Non esiste NOI e VOI

È tutto nella tua testa


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ne ho lette di storie e sicuramente avrò letto anche la sua. Quella che mi è rimasta in testa e quella di Danny. Veramente allucinante!  ( perdonami Danny per l'esempio  ).


Leggila Ginevra

ASCOLTA le sue parole

Secondo me ti è di vitale e assoluta importanza


----------



## oriente70 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Paesino Umbro, tutti bene o male si conoscono.
2che piangono al telefono, grande Ammmore , come si ritrovano soli na botta se la danno.
Prima o poi lo beccano ..


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Io non ho nessuno sulla coscienza. Lei ha creato il casino mica io. Cosa dovrebbe fare?  Tornare dal marito e continuare a prenderlo per il culo? Lui si meriterebbe questo? Dimmi o sommo Arcistufo dovrebbe continuare a scoparselo e poi tornare a casa la sera bella soddisfatta e fare la mogliettina felice?


 il sommo arcistufo farebbe Certamente così, il sommo arcistufo farebbe certamente così, piccolissimo particolare, se lei sta qui tanto bene e tanto serena non sta. A me la situazione sembra un tale gioco di catenacci incrociati che come ti muovi ti fai male, e fai male a un sacco di gente. Probabilmente per evitare di fare un bordello appresso all'altro perché per coprire un casino malamente gestito non è che puoi fare un casino gestito peggio, la cosa migliore sarebbe che entrambi ripulissero il tradimento dalla componente emotiva O dalla componente sessuale.
Traducendo, o la smettiamo di fare gli eroi da operetta e riusciamo la cosa al fatto che ci va di scopare insieme, oppure via libera ai sospiri ma tagliamo il sesso. Magari disattivando una delle due componenti del mix, sta cosa va scemando di suo. Uno riesce a mettere la polvere sotto al tappeto e si va avanti. Gestire il cervello e il corpo contemporaneamente diventa un tale gioco sulle punte che prima o poi quando la moglie di lui uscirà dal tunnel del figlio piccolo, oppure Quando faranno un passo falso, ci sarà un casino che la metà basta.


Mat78 ha detto:


> Le priorità e sistemare il rapporto con il marito doveva valutarle prima di tradirlo o anche solo pensare al tradimento. NON DOPO.


La tua, mica la sua. Ma possibile che non riesci a metterti nei panni degli altri neanche per sentito dire? Sei veramente il Tradito quintessenziale. Non è che tutto il mondo gira come ha girato a te. :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non esistono 2 campane
> 
> Non esiste NOI e VOI
> 
> È tutto nella tua testa


Mortacci di mat, mi tocca quotare.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mortacci di mat, mi tocca quotare.


E meno male.. :rotfl:

E sono completamente d'accordo con te quando l'altro giorno scrivesti qui di andare cauto al nostro amico Mat..


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> il sommo arcistufo farebbe Certamente così, il sommo arcistufo farebbe certamente così, piccolissimo particolare, se lei sta qui tanto bene e tanto serena non sta. A me la situazione sembra un tale gioco di catenacci incrociati che come ti muovi ti fai male, e fai male a un sacco di gente. Probabilmente per evitare di fare un bordello appresso all'altro perché per coprire un casino malamente gestito non è che puoi fare un casino gestito peggio, la cosa migliore sarebbe che entrambi ripulissero il tradimento dalla componente emotiva O dalla componente sessuale.
> Traducendo, o la smettiamo di fare gli eroi da operetta e riusciamo la cosa al fatto che ci va di scopare insieme, oppure via libera ai sospiri ma tagliamo il sesso. Magari disattivando una delle due componenti del mix, sta cosa va scemando di suo. Uno riesce a mettere la polvere sotto al tappeto e si va avanti. Gestire il cervello e il corpo contemporaneamente diventa un tale gioco sulle punte che prima o poi quando la moglie di lui uscirà dal tunnel del figlio piccolo, oppure Quando faranno un passo falso, ci sarà un casino che la metà basta.
> 
> La tua, mica la sua. Ma possibile che non riesci a metterti nei panni degli altri neanche per sentito dire? Sei veramente il Tradito quintessenziale. Non è che tutto il mondo gira come ha girato a te. :rotfl:


Hai dato esattamente la risposta che aspettavo da te. Io magari non entro nei panni del traditore, ma anche tu non entri nei panni del tradito. Il tradito non merita di essere preso per il culo. Non è difficile da capire. Quando si viene scoperti in genere il tradito chiede al traditore del perché non ne avessè parlato prima per sistemare le cose e in genere si riceve come risposta una serie di giustificazioni e scarica barile. Possibile che hai consigliato alla nostra amica di continuare a fare la mogliettina e prendere in giro tutta la sua famiglia che fa affidamento a lei, invece di farle capire che se ha preso quella strada è meglio liberare il tradito e dargli la possibilità di altro? Non si risolvono i problemi così.  Tu stesso dici di mettere la polvere sotto il tappeto, ma a discapito di chi? È puro egoismo. Le stai dando esattamente la risposta che vuole sentire per continuare a prendere in giro tutti. Se tu vivi nella menzogna non devono farlo anche altri.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Hai dato esattamente la risposta che aspettavo da te. Io magari non entro nei panni del traditore, ma anche tu non entri nei panni del tradito. Il tradito non merita di essere preso per il culo. Non è difficile da capire. Quando si viene scoperti in genere il tradito chiede al traditore del perché non ne avessè parlato prima per sistemare le cose e in genere si riceve come risposta una serie di giustificazioni e scarica barile. Possibile che hai consigliato alla nostra amica di continuare a fare la mogliettina e prendere in giro tutta la sua famiglia che fa affidamento a lei, invece di farle capire che se ha preso quella strada è meglio liberare il tradito e dargli la possibilità di altro? Non si risolvono i problemi così.  Tu stesso dici di mettere la polvere sotto il tappeto, ma a discapito di chi? È puro egoismo. Le stai dando esattamente la risposta che vuole sentire per continuare a prendere in giro tutti. Se tu vivi nella menzogna non devono farlo anche altri.


Ma non sto parlando di te. Sto parlando della tizia che ha aperto il thread è che tu stai cercando di scacciare in ogni modo. Io quando vedo un cornuto irrecuperabile ed in cerca di vendetta, tendenzialmente lo lascio perdere almeno ti chiedo dice qualcosa di totalmente idiota. Non entro a gamba tesa sui post degli altri perché registra un eccessivo tasso di indulgenza.
Quello che fai te mi sembra tanto un cercare per forza di portare avanti una tesi senza adottarla al caso concreto. Infatti dici sempre le stesse cose.
Ovvio che io dica qualcosa che tu ti aspetti. Anche perché i capisaldi di come la penso dell'argomento corna, penso che siano noti a tutti.
E comunque a me di risolvere i conflitti di coscienza non me ne frega un cazzo. Tengo d'occhio saldamente contato sull'evitare sconquassi materiali perché per me coppia tradimento possono convivere benissimo.
Tu non stai aiutando lei a capire una beneamata cippa, In quanto difficilmente suggerisci dei percorsi interiori. Normalmente Invece ti metti a parlare Di cosa si dovrebbe fare, come se agire fosse qualcosa da fare prima di riflettere. Non so se è un discorso troppo sottile, Se vuoi te lo riassumo con "ma piantala di crederti stocazzo che non hai la stoffa"


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E meno male.. :rotfl:
> 
> E sono completamente d'accordo con te quando l'altro giorno scrivesti qui di andare cauto al nostro amico Mat..


Lo so, fa parte del mio sessismo al contrario. Con la ragazze bisogna sempre andarci cauto. Con i maschietti calcinculo & pedalare


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma non sto parlando di te. Sto parlando della tizia che ha aperto il thread è che tu stai cercando di scacciare in ogni modo. Io quando vedo un cornuto irrecuperabile ed in cerca di vendetta, tendenzialmente lo lascio perdere almeno ti chiedo dice qualcosa di totalmente idiota. Non entro a gamba tesa sui post degli altri perché registra un eccessivo tasso di indulgenza.
> Quello che fai te mi sembra tanto un cercare per forza di portare avanti una tesi senza adottarla al caso concreto. Infatti dici sempre le stesse cose.
> Ovvio che io dica qualcosa che tu ti aspetti. Anche perché i capisaldi di come la penso dell'argomento corna, penso che siano noti a tutti.
> E comunque a me di risolvere i conflitti di coscienza non me ne frega un cazzo. Tengo d'occhio saldamente contato sull'evitare sconquassi materiali perché per me coppia tradimento possono convivere benissimo.
> Tu non stai aiutando lei a capire una beneamata cippa, In quanto difficilmente suggerisci dei percorsi interiori. Normalmente Invece ti metti a parlare Di cosa si dovrebbe fare, come se agire fosse qualcosa da fare prima di riflettere. Non so se è un discorso troppo sottile, Se vuoi te lo riassumo con "ma piantala di crederti stocazzo che non hai la stoffa"


L'unica cosa che vuoi far capire tu è la tua filosofia di coppia con tradimento. A te sta bene ad altri no. A me non interessa fare il grande uomo come vuoi far credere di essere te. Dovresti parlare con il marito di chi ha aperto la discussione se acetterebbe la tua filosofia. I tuoi percorsi alternativi quali sarebbero invece? Oltre a consigliare di fare la moglie e continuare con l'altro? Dove sarebbe il tuo aiuto?


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Lo so, fa parte del mio sessismo al contrario. Con la ragazze bisogna sempre andarci cauto. Con i maschietti calcinculo & pedalare


Occhio ancora i calci in culo li prendi tu


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> L'unica cosa che vuoi far capire tu è la tua filosofia di coppia con tradimento. A te sta bene ad altri no. A me non interessa fare il grande uomo come vuoi far credere di essere te. *Dovresti parlare con il marito *di chi ha aperto la discussione se acetterebbe la tua filosofia. I tuoi percorsi alternativi quali sarebbero invece? Oltre a consigliare di fare la moglie e continuare con l'altro? Dove sarebbe il tuo aiuto?


Te davvero non capisci un cazzo.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Occhio ancora i calci in culo li prendi tu


Aspetto fiducioso. Qui é un anno che tutti minacciano calci in culo...


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Te davvero non capisci un cazzo.


Non hai le palle di andare a parlare con un tradito della tua bella filosofia del cazzo. Vi lascio la discussione. Quello che dovevo dire l'ho detto.


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Aspetto fiducioso. Qui é un anno che tutti minacciano calci in culo...


Io non ti ho mica minacciato. Sai non ho bisogni di fare il grande dietro ad una tastiera.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Non hai le palle di andare a parlare con un tradito della tua bella filosofia del cazzo. Vi lascio la discussione. Quello che dovevo dire l'ho detto.


Ma perché con te che sto facendo?


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma perché con te che sto facendo?


Non dietro ad una tastiera. Vai di persona e riceverai i calci nel culo che tanto desideri.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Io non ti ho mica minacciato. Sai non ho bisogni di fare il grande dietro ad una tastiera.


Senti, Se qui c'è qualcuno che secondo me ha preso una quantità industriale di schiaffi nella vita e si sta facendo grosso dietro una tastiera usando una superiorità morale autocertificata come scudo quello sei tu.
E NON sai di che parli.
 Se vuoi ti posso raccontare di quando ho fatto condannare un cornuto al risarcimento danni per aver messo le mani addosso all'amante della moglie beccato con le mani in pasta.
 Oppure di una delle mille volte in cui un cornuto era convinto che in virtù delle corna avrebbe tolto i figli alla moglie e se l'è presa nel culo.
 perché vedi, il mondo interiore di una persona prende la forma che uno gli vuole dare. Poi però Arriva la realtà. È la realtà è come uno sganassone sui denti. Lo senti, quel dolore? É realtà..
Non è un'arzigogolata pippa mentale che il tuo cervello ha elaborato per consentirti di stare in piedi a livello interiore. E dolore fisico. Sono soldi da pagare, è un giudice che ti giudica colpevole anche se ti senti innocente. Esticazzi come ti senti, in galera ci vai uguale. Perché, come ti ho spiegato 100 volte e non ci senti, non è l'essere finito sotto la macchina che ti rende un eroe, a finire investiti sono capaci tutti.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mi fa piacere..
> 
> Qui non si gioca a stupirsi, ma a scambiarsi confronto
> 
> ...


 mi cercavi? Cosa è successo


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Non dietro ad una tastiera. Vai di persona e riceverai i calci nel culo che tanto desideri.


 ti ho risposto prima.
Anzi, editiamo.
Ma tu pensi veramente che la vita va come nelle favole? Nelle favole il marito sorprende l'amante che rimane fermo a farsi accoltellare Perché miracolosamente gli appare tra le mani un coltello da macellaio. L'amante, sopraffatto da sensi di colpa, resta lì tipo gatto davanti ai fari paralizzato.
Sono tutte cazzate.
Normalmente accade che esci dall'albergo, trovi il tizio che sta fumando come un turco si avventa su di te per fare una piazzata ed è depresso che non fa un cazzo, oppure terribilmente incazzato e se prova a metterti le mani addosso il primo sganassone è il suo.
Oppure te lo ritrovi fuori dalla porta d'albergo cosa pensi che succeda, che lui si mette dentro l'armadio? Sul cornicione? Oppure ancora la coppia con destinata a fianco a fianco per affrontare il marito matto? Lei si chiude in bagno, tu gli apri e lo mandi cortesemente affanculo perché certo non lo fa entrare in camera, lui da di matto, chiami la sicurezza dell'albergo e lo fai portare fuori.
Realtà. Questa è la realtà.
Poi se sei così coglione che ti vai a cercare la moglie di un boss dei casalesi sei un deficiente. Ma quelle sono altre realtà che non mi interessa neanche guardare in televisione.


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Senti, Se qui c'è qualcuno che secondo me ha preso una quantità industriale di schiaffi nella vita e si sta facendo grosso dietro una tastiera usando una superiorità morale autocertificata come scudo quello sei tu.
> E NON sai di che parli.
> Se vuoi ti posso raccontare di quando ho fatto condannare un cornuto al risarcimento danni per aver messo le mani addosso all'amante della moglie beccato con le mani in pasta.
> Oppure di una delle mille volte in cui un cornuto era convinto che in virtù delle corna avrebbe tolto i figli alla moglie e se l'è presa nel culo.
> ...


Ed è giusto quello che è successo? Cornuti e maziati? Lasciare tutto per colpa di lui o lei? È giusto? Perdere figli casa stipendio perché ( sopratutto nel caso del marito ) tua moglie è andata a letto con un altro è giusto? Questa è giustizia? Dovrebbe perdere tutto chi ha tradito. Il traditore molte volte perde anche la dignità.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mi cercavi? Cosa è successo


 servivano dosi di equilibrio aggiuntivo, che col fatto che di sabato sera sta da solo mat é in formissima


----------



## mistral (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> A bene da maschilista ora mi dici anche che non so di cosa parlo. Possibile. Quindi chi frega il proprio compagno e compagna non prova delle emozioni? Magari emozioni positive o anche negative. Vuoi dirmi che lo si fa senza cognizione di causa e senza provare nulla?


Non credo provi piacere ed eccitazione nel fregare il partner,tranne forse nei casi in cui il tradimento sia una rivalsa,un farla pagare all'altro per qualcosa o restituire la pariglia.Un tradito che tradisce in risposta ad un tradimento (mi gira la testa :singleeyemagari potrebbe anche pensare "vaffanculo" liberatorio rivolto al partner mentre scopa con l'amante e provare una certa  soddisfazione.
L'eccitazione semmai deriva da ciò che si fa con il nuovo spasimante.E non è così difficile da capire cosa si prova assaporando nuove emozioni ,attenzioni e perché no,anche un altro modo di fare sesso.Tutti all'inizio delle nostre storie abbiamo avuto quel brivido.


----------



## stany (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Guarda che continui a non percepire quanto io voglio dire. Non vengo qui a sbottare contro i traditori. Vengo qui per far sentire anche l'altra campana che a voi traditori da fastidio. Vorreste avere la coscenza pulita e sentirvi dire che il vostro modo è corretto. I traditori devono pensare alle persone che hanno vicino prima di tradire. Dopo non conta nulla. Non è colpa del tradito se decide di lasciare la famiglia, ma del traditore. Si scarica il barile sempre ad altri. Continui a scrivere che il tradito/a deve comprendere,  ma cosa deve comprendere? Fa comodo a voi essere compresi ma non a loro.


C'è poco da comprendere....chi tradisce non ama,o non ama più.Se non ci son figli di mezzo si chiude. Detto e ridetto
Posso riflettere sulle cause,ma anche rilevare (per quel che serve )  il motivo della incapacità di chi ha tradito di non farsi capire prima! Dopo lascia il tempo che trova. Ci si può sforzare (da tradito) se vi sono margini e per i figli.Capire per migliorarsi? Unilateralmente il tradito lo dovrebbe fare? Ogni situazione naturalmente ê a sé. Oppure deve "migliorarsi" il traditore? Allora significherebbe che la responsabilità maggiore sarebbe in capo proprio a chi non è stato in grado di manifestare le proprie istanze all'altro partendo dal presupposto che egli stesso non è stato capace di aderire al progetto cui ha partecipato,in prima persona. Il fatto che non sia riuscito,il traditore, a chiarire prima , con tutti i mezzi, a tutti i costi, in presenza di una situazione familiare vincolante (figli,giogo economico), semmai, costituisce un'aggravante (già detto ma ripeto) in quanto sottopone il tradito a maggior difficoltà nello scegliere di troncare.


----------



## mistral (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ma dopo che c'è arrivata, cosa dovrebbe fare? Tornare dalla sua famiglia senza problemi e concludere il tutto a tarallucci e vino? Deve prendersi le sue colpe e responsabilità.


Ma,non tutti riescono a lavarsi la coscienza con un bel giro in lavatrice.Esistono anche i rimorsi che uno si deve tenere dentro.Siamo mica tutti dei bastardi senza sentimento.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ed è giusto quello che è successo? Cornuti e maziati?


Qua ti volevo.
Se vuoi sapere se è giusto la risposta è sì. Sta scritto in sentenza, quindi è giusto.
Se vuoi sapere se loro lo percepiscono come giusto la risposta é ovviamente no. Quello che tu stai facendo, che è l'errore di tutti i traditi, nessuno escluso, é prendere il loro di punto di vista e pensare che si possa applicare a tutto e tutti.
Ma perché non pensi al marito tradito? No, non me ne frega un cazzo di pensare al marito tradito come non è fregato un cazzo alla moglie e men che mai all'amante.
Perché mettersi in condizione di non avere le corna è una tua responsabilità.
Tornando ai casi di cui sopra.
Se hai perso, hai perso.
La realtà dei fatti è che hai perso.
Che la giustizia la fa chi vince.
Pensa alla rivincita, non alla giustizia tradita altrimenti non andrai mai avanti.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> C'è poco da comprendere....*chi tradisce non ama,o non ama più*.Se non ci son figli di mezzo si chiude.


Non sempre e non per forza


----------



## Foglia (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ed è giusto quello che è successo? Cornuti e maziati? Lasciare tutto per colpa di lui o lei? È giusto? Perdere figli casa stipendio perché ( sopratutto nel caso del marito ) tua moglie è andata a letto con un altro è giusto? Questa è giustizia? Dovrebbe perdere tutto chi ha tradito. Il traditore molte volte perde anche la dignità.


Beh. Direi che i figli non sono merce "da perdere" in virtù di un tradimento.Quanto al resto non mi stancherò mai di dirlo: se si arriva a una separazione non consensuale, raccogliere prove del tradimento e fare seguire una richiesta di addebito.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ed è giusto quello che è successo? Cornuti e maziati? Lasciare tutto per colpa di lui o lei? È giusto? Perdere figli casa stipendio perché ( sopratutto nel caso del marito ) tua moglie è andata a letto con un altro è giusto? Questa è giustizia? Dovrebbe perdere tutto chi ha tradito. Il traditore molte volte perde anche la dignità.


 l'hai persa molto prima delle corna, almeno ai miei occhi.
E poi c'è il tema della scelta che è fondamentale. La donna che hai accanto è una tua scelta. E qualifica te, almeno quanto qualifica lei. L'hai scelta quando vi siete promessi l'esclusiva, la scelta quando hai fatto i figli con lei, l'hai scelta quando vi siete comprati la casetta con il mutuo metà per uno.
E lei ha scelto te tutte le volte che ha rinunciato a qualcosa per te o per la famiglia.
E tutto questo non si cancella e non si azzera per una scopata fuori casa, e a volte nemmeno per un innamoramento vero e proprio.
Solo che normalmente Chi si becca le corna, tende a pensare che il tradimento sia tipo un ondanomala che Cancella tutto ciò che c'era prima lasciando soltanto giusto e sbagliato. Ma un paio di cazzi. Sul tradimento pesano tutti i silenzi, tutti i non detti, tutte le rinunce fatte da ambo le parti. E se è giusto o non è giusto si decide in base a quello, non al dolore che provi. Motivo per cui se sto a letto con tua moglie e tu entri e provi a prenderla a schiaffi ti accartoccio.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma,non tutti riescono a lavarsi la coscienza con un bel giro in lavatrice.Esistono anche i rimorsi che uno si deve tenere dentro.Siamo mica tutti dei bastardi senza sentimento.


La perfezione é un cammino:mexican:


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Lo so, fa parte del mio sessismo al contrario. Con la ragazze bisogna sempre andarci cauto. Con i maschietti calcinculo & pedalare


Te sei stato indubbiamente più "netto".. :rotfl:

Io sono stato più "DeMitiano" :carneval: :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mi cercavi? Cosa è successo


Ho consigliato a Mat di leggere alcuni tuoi interventi, specialmente quando parli del tuo esserti sentita tarpare le ali in certe confidenze con tuo marito, e di aver rinunciato...

Mi sembra siano passaggi che hai molto ben descritto in un 3D su Maremma maiala


----------



## mistral (7 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No Bruni, non è così.. almeno x me
> 
> Non è un modo per preservarsi, è un modo per valutare la persona con la quale mi sto confondendo e spendendo parti di me che io ritengo importanti, e quindi non spendibili con chiunque
> 
> ...


E pensa che mio marito avrebbe scommesso tutto che l'altra a breve avrebbe lasciato il marito che schifava e dileggiava con l'amante.Pensa come gli roderà nel vedere che dopo anni sono tutto ammmmore a coccole  e noi abbiamo nuotato nel guano
Ma lui ci credeva eh di essere il principe azzurro .
A me sa che si dicono tante di quelle cazzate in certi frangenti.Poi ce la possiamo cantare  e suonare come più ci piace  ma in quel genere di teatrino non c'è nulla di vero se non il dramma reale  che può causare.


----------



## stany (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> L'unica cosa che vuoi far capire tu è la tua filosofia di coppia con tradimento. A te sta bene ad altri no. A me non interessa fare il grande uomo come vuoi far credere di essere te. Dovresti parlare con il marito di chi ha aperto la discussione se acetterebbe la tua filosofia. I tuoi percorsi alternativi quali sarebbero invece? Oltre a consigliare di fare la moglie e continuare con l'altro? Dove sarebbe il tuo aiuto?


Quoto.....commento di buon senso, logico e da buon padre di famiglia (ad uso del forense che non dimostra con codici alla mano,perché indimostrabile).....
Diffondere ciò che di personale,ma molto discutibile perché non etico e morale (ed anche fuorilegge) si ritiene debba e possa essere avvallato dalla vulgata qualunquista e becera ad ogni piè sospinto, non pare un buon servizio per l'umanità....Forse lo sarebbe circoscrivendo appunto, al dettaglio personale, la vicenda particolare; ma allora si dovrebbe sentire anche l'altra campana.....


----------



## Foglia (7 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> l'hai persa molto prima delle corna, almeno ai miei occhi.
> E poi c'è il tema della scelta che è fondamentale. La donna che hai accanto è una tua scelta. E qualifica te, almeno quanto qualifica lei. L'hai scelta quando vi siete promessi l'esclusiva, la scelta quando hai fatto i figli con lei, l'hai scelta quando vi siete comprati la casetta con il mutuo metà per uno.
> E lei ha scelto te tutte le volte che ha rinunciato a qualcosa per te o per la famiglia.
> E tutto questo non si cancella e non si azzera per una scopata fuori casa, e a volte nemmeno per un innamoramento vero e proprio.
> Solo che normalmente Chi si becca le corna, tende a pensare che il tradimento sia tipo un ondanomala che Cancella tutto ciò che c'era prima lasciando soltanto giusto e sbagliato. Ma un paio di cazzi. Sul tradimento pesano tutti i silenzi, tutti i non detti, tutte le rinunce fatte da ambo le parti. E se è giusto o non è giusto si decide in base a quello, non al dolore che provi. Motivo per cui se sto a letto con tua moglie e tu entri e provi a prenderla a schiaffi ti accartoccio.


Il tradimento secondo me pone -diciamo una nota sbagliata in più - in capo a chi lo fa.

Per il resto credo tu abbia comunque reso veramente bene l'idea di quello che può stare dietro a un tradimento. Può stare, certo non sempre.


----------



## stany (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Occhio ancora i calci in culo li prendi tu &#55357;&#56834;


Appena la moglie....


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> l'hai persa molto prima delle corna, almeno ai miei occhi.
> E poi c'è il tema della scelta che è fondamentale. La donna che hai accanto è una tua scelta. E qualifica te, almeno quanto qualifica lei. L'hai scelta quando vi siete promessi l'esclusiva, la scelta quando hai fatto i figli con lei, l'hai scelta quando vi siete comprati la casetta con il mutuo metà per uno.
> E lei ha scelto te tutte le volte che ha rinunciato a qualcosa per te o per la famiglia.
> E tutto questo non si cancella e non si azzera per una scopata fuori casa, e a volte nemmeno per un innamoramento vero e proprio.
> Solo che normalmente Chi si becca le corna, tende a pensare che il tradimento sia tipo un ondanomala che Cancella tutto ciò che c'era prima lasciando soltanto giusto e sbagliato. Ma un paio di cazzi. Sul tradimento pesano tutti i silenzi, tutti i non detti, tutte le rinunce fatte da ambo le parti. E se è giusto o non è giusto si decide in base a quello, non al dolore che provi. Motivo per cui se sto a letto con tua moglie e tu entri e provi a prenderla a schiaffi ti accartoccio.


Sai cosa non riesco a far capire? Che se ti sta sul cazzo tua moglie o tuo marito per 1000 ragioni devi lasciarlo non prenderlo per il culo. È difficile comprenderlo?  Dopo vai a parlare di ammmore con chi vuoi. Tu difendi la tua teoria dando del coglie a me dove dico semplicemente di avere rispetto per chi ai di fianco. La vita non funziona così?  È tutto a favore dei furbi? Lo so anche io credimi.


----------



## stany (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Io non ti ho mica minacciato. Sai non ho bisogni di fare il grande dietro ad una tastiera.


Appena la moglie
......


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Appena la moglie
> ......


Sai che vorrei capire come si comporterebbe Arcistufo se beccasse la moglie mentre un altro se la scopa a pecorina se fa ancora il figo qui dentro o va a piangere come un bambino. Magari mette in atto la sua teoria e scopano allegramente con altri tenendo su un matrimonio fasullo.


----------



## stany (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ed è giusto quello che è successo? Cornuti e maziati? Lasciare tutto per colpa di lui o lei? È giusto? Perdere figli casa stipendio perché ( sopratutto nel caso del marito ) tua moglie è andata a letto con un altro è giusto? Questa è giustizia? Dovrebbe perdere tutto chi ha tradito. Il traditore molte volte perde anche la dignità.


No
.....non è giusto!!!
Come non è giusto che un colpevole d'omicidio venga scagionato dal buon avvocato,oltre alle inefficienze della legge (acquisizione non conforme delle prove....)
Ma il mondo gira così....
Il presidente leone (minuscolo), prima di diventare la prima carica dello stato difendeva i boss mafiosi.


----------



## Foglia (7 Ottobre 2017)

*boh...*

... Io credo che se avessi messo le corna a mio marito, con le premesse di cio' che molti qui dentro sanno, nessuno credo avrebbe potuto dirmi "stronza". Anche se sarei stata in errore.


----------



## stany (7 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma,non tutti riescono a lavarsi la coscienza con un bel giro in lavatrice.Esistono anche i rimorsi che uno si deve tenere dentro.Siamo mica tutti dei bastardi senza sentimento.


Ma 
......sai.....il rimorso lo vedo come il pianto del coccodrillo.....


----------



## stany (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Sai che vorrei capire come si comporterebbe Arcistufo se beccasse la moglie mentre un altro se la scopa a pecorina se fa ancora il figo qui dentro o va a piangere come un bambino. Magari mette in atto la sua teoria e scopano allegramente con altri tenendo su un matrimonio fasullo.


Questo....ma anche se la moglie lo beccasse....
Come si dice: Son tutti buoni a fare il frocio col culo degli altri!


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> ... Io credo che se avessi messo le corna a mio marito, con le premesse di cio' che molti qui dentro sanno, nessuno credo avrebbe potuto dirmi "stronza". Anche se sarei stata in errore.


Cielo non so la tua storia, ma mettiamo il caso che una donna subisca maltrattamenti da un omuncolo, il tuo primo pensiero non è  di tradirlo ma di lasciarlo e di rivolgerti alle autorità. Il tradimento non risolve le situazioni le complica.


----------



## stany (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Sai che vorrei capire come si comporterebbe Arcistufo se beccasse la moglie mentre un altro se la scopa a pecorina se fa ancora il figo qui dentro o va a piangere come un bambino. Magari mette in atto la sua teoria e scopano allegramente con altri tenendo su un matrimonio fasullo.


Il matrimonio"fasullo" è già tenuto in piedi.....


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Il matrimonio"fasullo" è già tenuto in piedi.....


Hai perfettamente ragione.


----------



## stany (7 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> ... Io credo che se avessi messo le corna a mio marito, con le premesse di cio' che molti qui dentro sanno, nessuno credo avrebbe potuto dirmi "stronza". Anche se sarei stata in errore.


Risolvevi la situazione di merda con un tradimento ?
No
.... Avresti aggiunto letame a liquame....


----------



## Foglia (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Cielo non so la tua storia, ma mettiamo il caso che una donna subisca maltrattamenti da un omuncolo, il tuo primo pensiero non è  di tradirlo ma di lasciarlo e di rivolgerti alle autorità. Il tradimento non risolve le situazioni le complica.


A che autorità  :rotfl:

Lasciarlo? E' stato un percorso assai complicato.

E sono ancora in attesa dell'udienza presidenziale, quella in cui verrò autorizzata a vivere separatamente etc etc.

Sai da quanto non scopo? Te lo dico io: da marzo 2016.
Sai come erano le scopate prima? Non te lo dico, sappi solo che hanno lasciato un bel segno indelebile.

In tutto questo ti do' ragione: PER ME, cercare altro non avrebbe avuto un senso liberatorio. Ma parlo per me. Credi comunque che sia facile?


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Appena la moglie....


Ecchenenartro :mexican:


----------



## Foglia (7 Ottobre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Risolvevi la situazione di merda con un tradimento ?
> No
> .... Avresti aggiunto letame a liquame....


Mai pensato che un tradimento potesse RISOLVERE la mia situazione. Non credo che neppure nessun traditore lo pensi, peraltro.

Se avessi cercato evasione dalla mia situazione, sarei stata stronza? No. Mi assolverei da quel punto di vista. Avrei fatto però una cazzata inutile PER ME. Non dico che sia per tutti uguale, però.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Sai che vorrei capire come si comporterebbe Arcistufo se beccasse la moglie mentre un altro se la scopa a pecorina se fa ancora il figo qui dentro o va a piangere come un bambino. Magari mette in atto la sua teoria e scopano allegramente con altri tenendo su un matrimonio fasullo.


Differenza tra na bella pecora e la missionaria dal punto di vista della messa in gioco dei sentimenti?
Sto discorso mi interessa, continua pure.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Il matrimonio"fasullo" è già tenuto in piedi.....


Il tuo. Forse.
Ma capisco che sto cercando di spiegare i colori ad un cieco dalla nascita.


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> A che autorità  :rotfl:
> 
> Lasciarlo? E' stato un percorso assai complicato.
> 
> ...


No Cielo non è facile e mi dispiace per te. Hai tutto il mio appoggio, ma resisti che ne uscirai fuori e ne uscirai pulita. Per quanto riguarda le autorità, rivolgiti ad Arcistufo che lui è l'esempio lampante di come funziona veramente la giustizia.


----------



## stany (7 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ecchenenartro :mexican:


Tu....parli di "rivincita"......non è che sei diventato traditore in funzione di ciò?


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> ... Io credo che se avessi messo le corna a mio marito, con le premesse di cio' che molti qui dentro sanno, nessuno credo avrebbe potuto dirmi "stronza". Anche se sarei stata in errore.


Ma assolutamente. Forse Mat e gente cosí


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Differenza tra na bella pecora e la missionaria dal punto di vista della messa in gioco dei sentimenti?
> Sto discorso mi interessa, continua pure.


Lo andrai a chiedere a tua moglie appena la beccherai a 90. A per favore se succederà, ti prego vieni qui a raccontarcelo.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> E pensa che mio marito avrebbe scommesso tutto che l'altra a breve avrebbe lasciato il marito che schifava e dileggiava con l'amante.Pensa come gli roderà nel vedere che dopo anni sono tutto ammmmore a coccole  e noi abbiamo nuotato nel guano
> Ma lui ci credeva eh di essere il principe azzurro .
> A me sa che si dicono tante di quelle cazzate in certi frangenti.Poi ce la possiamo cantare  e suonare come più ci piace  ma in quel genere di teatrino non c'è nulla di vero se non il dramma reale  che può causare.


Lo so Mistry... Lo so, ho letto spesso circa voi.. 

Ed è proprio anche riferendomi a questa tua esperienza, che dico che una donna come quella che ha incontrato tuo marito, in quelle condizioni mentali e x come si poneva, mi avrebbe dato una inaffidabilità aasoluta


----------



## Foglia (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> No Cielo non è facile e mi dispiace per te. Hai tutto il mio appoggio, ma resisti che ne uscirai fuori e ne uscirai pulita. Per quanto riguarda le autorità, rivolgiti ad Arcistufo che lui è l'esempio lampante di come funziona veramente la giustizia.


Ma che ci azzecca arcistufo?

Ti sto dicendo che sono l'esempio lampante di come in astratto un tradimento, per quanto sbagliato, non necessariamente rende una persona "sporca".

Io non devo uscire pulita da un bel niente, se non da come mi sento io. E ti garantisco che se bastasse non tradire per uscire  "puliti"... Beh... Forse sarebbe più facile  "lavarmi" dalle mie responsabilità.


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma che ci azzecca arcistufo?
> 
> Ti sto dicendo che sono l'esempio lampante di come in astratto un tradimento, per quanto sbagliato, non necessariamente rende una persona "sporca".
> 
> Io non devo uscire pulita da un bel niente, se non da come mi sento io. E ti garantisco che se bastasse non tradire per uscire  "puliti"... Beh... Forse sarebbe più facile  "lavarmi" dalle mie responsabilità.


Il discorso su Arcistufo lo comprendi se hai letto il discorso sulla giustizia come funziona visto che anche tu hai scritto le tue perplessità sulle autorità.  Sull'uscire pulita intendevo che non hai colpe su quanto accaduto. Mi scuso se hai compreso altro.


----------



## stany (7 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il tuo. Forse.
> Ma capisco che sto cercando di spiegare i colori ad un cieco dalla nascita.


Eh...eh...eh...invece tu non ti fai mancare nulla , eh!
Il tuo comportamento sa tanto di quel proverbio cinese: Quando arrivi a casa dai uno schiaffo alla moglie,tu non saprai il perché, ma lei si!
Le tue corna (che fai), sono conseguenziali o preventive?


----------



## stany (7 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Mai pensato che un tradimento potesse RISOLVERE la mia situazione. Non credo che neppure nessun traditore lo pensi, peraltro.
> 
> Se avessi cercato evasione dalla mia situazione, sarei stata stronza? No. Mi assolverei da quel punto di vista. Avrei fatto però una cazzata inutile PER ME. Non dico che sia per tutti uguale, però.


Appunto, se il tradimento Non risolve, e non risolve, allora è inutile alla coppia, salvo deviazioni, perversioni....


----------



## stany (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Il discorso su Arcistufo lo comprendi se hai letto il discorso sulla giustizia come funziona visto che anche tu hai scritto le tue perplessità sulle autorità.  Sull'uscire pulita intendevo che non hai colpe su quanto accaduto. Mi scuso se hai compreso altro.


Avvocati.....cagnolini a cuccia davanti al giudice. .....Salverei della categoria solo quelli che si battono per i diritti civili.Come i sindacalisti.....pochi da salvare.


----------



## Foglia (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Il discorso su Arcistufo lo comprendi se hai letto il discorso sulla giustizia come funziona visto che anche tu hai scritto le tue perplessità sulle autorità.  Sull'uscire pulita intendevo che non hai colpe su quanto accaduto. Mi scuso se hai compreso altro.


Non devi scusarti di nulla, ma tu non hai capito il mio discorso.Prescindi da me Io non ho tradito perché avrei fatto male ulteriore a me stessa.Ora immagina che al posto mio ci fosse stata un'altra persona. La quale ben avrebbe potuto (e anche dovuto) chiudere la saracinesca col marito molto prima di quello che ho fatto io. E magari  (giusto per non restare del tutto inculata) nel frattempo che si ricostruiva la propria autonomia  (bella parola eh....) avrebbe potuto aiutarsi a sopravvivere anche con una bolla.La avresti definita una stronza?


----------



## Foglia (7 Ottobre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Avvocati.....cagnolini a cuccia davanti al giudice. .....Salverei della categoria solo quelli che si battono per i diritti civili.Come i sindacalisti.....pochi da salvare.


Grazie.


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non devi scusarti di nulla, ma tu non hai capito il mio discorso.Prescindi da me Io non ho tradito perché avrei fatto male ulteriore a me stessa.Ora immagina che al posto mio ci fosse stata un'altra persona. La quale ben avrebbe potuto (e anche dovuto) chiudere la saracinesca col marito molto prima di quello che ho fatto io. E magari  (giusto per non restare del tutto inculata) nel frattempo che si ricostruiva la propria autonomia  (bella parola eh....) avrebbe potuto aiutarsi a sopravvivere anche con una bolla.La avresti definita una stronza?


Cielo sai come la penso e ti ripeto che se una donna passa quello che hai passato tu, la bolla dovrebbe essere l'ultima cosa a cui pensare. Risolvi prima altro, liberati dell' omuncolo, ricostruisci te stessa la tua vita e la fiducia verso gli uomini ( ovviamente stando lontani a tipi come Arcistufo ) e poi vai a comprarti una  bella confezione di Big Babol  e farai tutte le bolle che vuoi.


----------



## stany (7 Ottobre 2017)

Ne ho visti.... Quasi melliflui....non "importunare" , con atteggiamenti sottotono, di avvocati, ne ho visti; eh già.....dopo con quel giudice cianno ancora da fare con la prossima causa: meglio tenerselo buono, il giudice!


----------



## disincantata (7 Ottobre 2017)

Marta e' sparita,  benvenuta se leggi. o spaventata dalle critiche, che servono a ben poco, oppure non e' una storia vera. Io,spero sempre non lo siano. 
Ma come ha scritto IPAZIA tempo fa, non ha importanza che sia vera o no. Se ne discuse. 
Quello che trovo assurdo  e' il dire di non voler far soffrire i suoi figli,  non voler mettee in discussione il matrimonio, preoccuparsi dell'ambiente, paesino, piccolo, pero' farlo, quando invece facendo quello che purtroppo ormai ha fatto, il rischio lo ha corso e lo sta correndo.
Quando tradisci non sei mai sola, e non puoi avere nessuna certezza di non essere a tua volta tradita, confessando appunto ad una delle parti in causa il misfatto. Potrebbe farlo il suo amante. Oppure qualche amico/amica che si e' accorto della tresca, visto che si frequentano in compagnia. Soffrendo. 
Sul discorso che chiunque tradisce sbagli e' stato detto trito e ritrito ma non serve a nulla, mi riferisco a MAT78, prendersela per  i tradimenti altrui, ci bastano ed avanzano quelli subiti. Il mondo va cosi.
In riferimento a questo caso, ricordo  3 anni fa, una forumista disperata per averlo subito e scoperto un tradimento nei suoi confronri mentre era incinta. Disperata.  Poi smise di scrivere. Chissa' che fine to il loro matrimonio.  E ne ricordo  almeno 3.  Di uno scriveva un'amica del traditore, sapendo del  misfatto ed amica intima della moglie tradita.  Di tutto di piu'.  Li aveva visti per caso, il marito dell'amica  e l'amante, ed era chiaro il tipo di relazione. Neppure il pudore per strada di comportarsi in modo  etico, per rispetto alla moglie  ignara.  Casi amari della vita. 

Poi  la cronaca nera ci ha mostrato di peggio, mariti traditori che le mogli incinta e non, che hanno persino ucciso per vivere con l'amante, quindi potrebbe essere vera pure questa storia.  Triste. 

Quello che non  so  e'  che consiglio vorrebbe sentirsi dare Marta35.   Spero non le chiedano di fare la madrina del piccolo in arrivo. E nel caso rifiuti. 

Io non saprei reggere una situazione simile.


----------



## Foglia (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Cielo sai come la penso e ti ripeto che se una donna passa quello che hai passato tu, la bolla dovrebbe essere l'ultima cosa a cui pensare. Risolvi prima altro liberati dell 'omuncolo, ricostruiscu te stessa e la fiducia verso gli uomini ( ovviamente stando lontani a tipi come Arcistufo ) e poi vai a comprarti una  bella confezione di Big Babol  e farai tutte le bolle che vuoi.


Questo è quello che pensi tu, e pure quello che ho fatto io.

Ma stai sviando la mia domanda: la avresti definita una stronza, una che (sbagliando finché vuoi) avesse preso una boccata d'ossigeno nei quasi due anni necessari per riprendere in mano la propria vita?


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Eh...eh...eh...invece tu non ti fai mancare nulla , eh!
> Il tuo comportamento sa tanto di quel proverbio cinese: Quando arrivi a casa dai uno schiaffo alla moglie,tu non saprai il perché, ma lei si!
> Le tue corna (che fai), sono conseguenziali o preventive?


Sto sessismo terrone strisciante che ti porti appresso è una tara piuttosto pesante. E complica male la comunicazione.


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Questo è quello che pensi tu, e pure quello che ho fatto io.
> 
> Ma stai sviando la mia domanda: la avresti definita una stronza, una che (sbagliando finché vuoi) avesse preso una boccata d'ossigeno nei quasi due anni necessari per riprendere in mano la propria vita?


Non sto sviando ti ho risposto. Per me un tradimento non risolve mai nulla ma complica.  Non ho riempito di parolacce mia moglie quando l'ho beccata, le ho solo detto "se questo è quello che vuoi, vai pure" e me ne sono andato ovviamente come ha già  descritto Arcistufo  ho perso tutto sopratutto i figli. Quindi non mi permetterei  nemmeno di dire  stronza a chi non conosco. Se decidi di fare un qualcosa che ti fa star bene fallo,ma non a discapito di altri.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non devi scusarti di nulla, ma tu non hai capito il mio discorso.Prescindi da me Io non ho tradito perché avrei fatto male ulteriore a me stessa.Ora immagina che al posto mio ci fosse stata un'altra persona. La quale ben avrebbe potuto (e anche dovuto) chiudere la saracinesca col marito molto prima di quello che ho fatto io. E magari  (giusto per non restare del tutto inculata) nel frattempo che si ricostruiva la propria autonomia  (bella parola eh....) avrebbe potuto aiutarsi a sopravvivere anche con una bolla.La avresti definita una stronza?


Il famoso discorso del riprendersi se stessi. Peró come escludere che una bolla avrebbe velocizzato la presa di consapevolezza?


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Non sto sviando ti ho risposto. Per me un tradimento non risolve mai nulla ma complica.  Non ho riempito di parolacce mia moglie quando l'ho beccata, le ho solo detto "se questo è quello che vuoi, vai pure" e me ne sono andato ovviamente come ha già  descritto Arcistufo  ho perso tutto sopratutto i figli. Quindi non mi permetterei  nemmeno di dire  stronza a chi non conosco. Se decidi di fare un qualcosa che ti fa star bene fallo,ma non a discapito di altri.


Se hai perso i figli é colpa tua (tu generico) Sempre. Senza appello. Che tu abbia sbagliato prima, durante o dopo il fattaccio, cambia poco.
Come se esistesse altro per cui lottare. O per cui annullarsi.


----------



## disincantata (7 Ottobre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Sta faccenda che l'amore dura 6 mesi, no, 1 anno, no, 2 al massimo, no, 7 anni e via dicendo non la capirò mai. Ma parlate per voi cazzo.



Lo trovo assurdo pure io, pero' questa mattina una psicologa o psicoterapeuta, lo ha detto in tv, da 6 mesi a 3 anni. La passione.

Non la penso così e  non ho vissuto così 35 anni di matrimonio,  mio marito pero' si è distratto eccome, poi a parole, e pure a fatt,i, potrei pensare sia vero, dallo scoppio della bomba, se non fosse per quello che e' stato capace di fare, lui  sostiene di amarmi, fin troppo direi.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Marta e' sparita,  benvenuta se leggi. o spaventata dalle critiche, che servono a ben poco, oppure non e' una storia vera. Io,spero sempre non lo siano.
> Ma come ha scritto IPAZIA tempo fa, non ha importanza che sia vera o no. Se ne discuse.
> Quello che trovo assurdo  e' il dire di non voler far soffrire i suoi figli,  non voler mettee in discussione il matrimonio, preoccuparsi dell'ambiente, paesino, piccolo, pero' farlo, quando invece facendo quello che purtroppo ormai ha fatto, il rischio lo ha corso e lo sta correndo.
> Quando tradisci non sei mai sola, e non puoi avere nessuna certezza di non essere a tua volta tradita, confessando appunto ad una delle parti in causa il misfatto. Potrebbe farlo il suo amante. Oppure qualche amico/amica che si e' accorto della tresca, visto che si frequentano in compagnia. Soffrendo.
> ...


Cronaca nera, appunto. Lasciamola fuori dal discorso


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Sta faccenda che l'amore dura 6 mesi, no, 1 anno, no, 2 al massimo, no, 7 anni e via dicendo non la capirò mai. Ma parlate per voi cazzo.


Quotone.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Tu....parli di "rivincita"......non è che sei diventato traditore in funzione di ciò?


No. Sempre stato zoccola.


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il famoso discorso del riprendersi se stessi. Peró come escludere che una bolla avrebbe velocizzato la presa di consapevolezza?


Non pensi che avrebbe incasinato ancora di più tutto? Le basi della consapevolezza sono altre sopratutto in questo caso, ed è come uscire velocemente da quella situazione e non andare a scopale con altri, non credi?


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se hai perso i figli é colpa tua (tu generico) Sempre. Senza appello. Che tu abbia sbagliato prima, durante o dopo il fattaccio, cambia poco.
> Come se esistesse altro per cui lottare. O per cui annullarsi.


Ma vai a fare in culo va!


----------



## Foglia (7 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il famoso discorso del riprendersi se stessi. Peró come escludere che una bolla avrebbe velocizzato la presa di consapevolezza?


Ah boh, non lo so. Magari avrebbe al contrario potuto ritardare. Credo dipenda dal carattere, troppo dura fare previsioni di questo tipo


----------



## stany (7 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sto sessismo terrone strisciante che ti porti appresso è una tara piuttosto pesante. E complica male la comunicazione.


No caro....sto più al nord di te e non ho ascendenze.....Comunque il commento ti qualifica per il tuo individualismo e spregio per i valori che,a torto o a ragione sono forse ancora più presenti al sud (terronia?).
La comunicazione è semplice: basterebbe condividere lo stesso punto di vista.
Eppoi ho mai parlato in termini esclusivi di genere ; ad esempio,se tua moglie avesse un reddito più elevato e fosse lei a tradirti, saresti tu la parte debole....


----------



## stany (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ma vai a fare in culo va!


Perché parli in francese?


----------



## stany (7 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No. Sempre stato zoccola.


La domanda sorge spontanea (e logica ): Che ti sei sposato a fare?


----------



## Foglia (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Non sto sviando ti ho risposto. Per me un tradimento non risolve mai nulla ma complica.  Non ho riempito di parolacce mia moglie quando l'ho beccata, le ho solo detto "se questo è quello che vuoi, vai pure" e me ne sono andato ovviamente come ha già  descritto Arcistufo  ho perso tutto sopratutto i figli. Quindi non mi permetterei  nemmeno di dire  stronza a chi non conosco. Se decidi di fare un qualcosa che ti fa star bene fallo,ma non a discapito di altri.


Volevo solo ragionare con te su quanto a volte sia difficile ragionare per assoluti. Tutto qui. Il mio caso è poi un po' particolare. Era solo per dire che, al di là degli assoluti (ne abbiamo tutti, chi più chi meno) poi ci sono le situazioni.


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Perché parli in francese?


Mi sono trattenuto, altrimenti mi facevo bannare per sto coglione.


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Volevo solo ragionare con te su quanto a volte sia difficile ragionare per assoluti. Tutto qui. Il mio caso è poi un po' particolare. Era solo per dire che, al di là degli assoluti (ne abbiamo tutti, chi più chi meno) poi ci sono le situazioni.


Ed hai fatto benissimo, ma penso che ti abbia fatto capire come la penso. Se ci sono dei problemi devi risolvere quelli, sono più importanti ed urgenti e non andare a cercare altri/e. E vale per tutte le situazioni.


----------



## stany (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Mi sono trattenuto, altrimenti mi facevo bannare per sto coglione.


Capisco.....quando uno ci rimette i figli
....
.


----------



## Foglia (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ed hai fatto benissimo, ma penso che ti abbia fatto capire come la penso. Se ci sono dei problemi devi risolvere quelli, sono più importanti ed urgenti e non andare a cercare altri. E vale per tutte le situazioni.


Ci sono situazioni in cui una cosa non necessariamente esclude l'altra. E anche qui.... Dipende dal carattere. Capirai bene che però certi tradimenti potranno eventualmente essere  "inutili" per chi li compie, ma non certamente qualificarlo come stronzo. Non è poi tanto utile, comunque, mettere alla gogna chi (come arcistufo) si dichiara traditore convinto. Se stiamo sempre a parlare di  "utilità".


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Non pensi che avrebbe incasinato ancora di più tutto? Le basi della consapevolezza sono altre sopratutto in questo caso, ed è come uscire velocemente da quella situazione e non andare a scopale con altri, non credi?


Guarda, proprio per fare esercizio di pazienza provo a spiegartelo per la decimillesima volta anche se sono sicuro che sei troppo ottuso per capirlo.
Ottuso dal dolore, da una concezione della vita piccola come il buco del culo di un colibrì, oppure da altro non lo so, ma per Ottuso sei e ottuso resti. Per fortuna qui si scrive anche per altri che leggono.
Quindi, iniziamo con calma.
Di corna fatte, ricevute viste passare (oltre a quelle lette in un anno e mezzo che vi allieto con la mia presenza) ne ho viste un po'. Anzi vissute un po'.
E il meccanismo, da quello che ho visto io è sempre lo stesso. Salvo rarissime eccezioni portate avanti da persone che non ho problemi a definire eccezionali.
 si inizia a barattare la felicità con la tranquillità
 ad un certo punto i meccanismi che ti garantiscono la tranquillità si inclinano all'interno della coppia
 sale la frustrazione fino a sfogare all'esterno.
 A quel punto, è solo a quel punto arriva l'alternativa. Un uomo o una donna che necessariamente devono essere mitizzati almeno un po' in virtù del fatto che quello che hai a casa ti genera frustrazione
Quello che hai a casa ti genera frustrazione tanto perché ti senti prigioniero dei tuoi stessi investimenti, quanto perché la delusione nei tuoi stessi confronti per le scelte che hai fatto ti porta a detestare ancor di più chi ti sta accanto, colpevole o meno.
In altri scenari te ne andresti, sbatte resti la porta, se sei un violento o una violenta spaccheresti la faccia al generatore di frustrazioni ho tutto quello che ti pare. Però nel caso del tradimento c'è l'alternativa.
Alternativa che secondo me è una mano santa perché ti consente per l'appunto di salvaguardare il tuo investimento. Disinnescando la frustrazione.
Se proprio non ci capisce un cazzo in termini di criteri di scelta del partner, ti raccatti qualcuno peggio della persona con cui stai, altrimenti l'amante, con tutto il carico di stress e rotture di coglioni che porta avere una doppia vita, svolge la fondamentale funzione di rimetterti a posto con te stesso, di ritrovarti in qualche modo.
A quel punto se sei sufficientemente egoista e ti puoi sufficientemente bene mantieni il piede in due scarpe, salvaguardando tanto il tuo investimento in famiglia quanto il tuo investimento su te stesso nella storia fuori.
Se sei egoista e superficiale ti fai fottere dal rash emotivo e in qualche modo metti in pericolo il tuo investimento, rischiando di farti beccare e magari facendoti beccare.
Se sei un rincoglionito di principi morali oppure decidi che il tuo investimento (casa, bottega, figli, quellonche ti pare) vale molto più di te stesso (anche perché a quel punto lo sai, visto che in qualche modo ti sei ritrovato), adotti tutta una pletora di strategie che vanno dalla confessione al darsi del coglione da solo, al lasciare l'amante al palo tornando all'ovile sospirando tutte le sere che torni a casa e quella ti aspetta con i bigodini in testa e le bollette in mano.
Alcuni (Uomini e Donne ovviamente, non me ne vogliate perché utilizzo il maschile, ma dettando viene più facile), quelli fighi, una volta completato il percorso di autoconoscenza si rimettono di investire sulla coppia. Altri no.
Tutto il resto, in base a quello che ho vissuto io, sono varianti sul tema.
Ripeto, le casistiche che esulano *veramente* da questo schema saranno forse il 5% tutti gli altri se la raccontano


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> La domanda sorge spontanea (e logica ): Che ti sei sposato a fare?


Per la festa, ovvio


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ci sono situazioni in cui una cosa non necessariamente esclude l'altra. E anche qui.... Dipende dal carattere. Capirai bene che però certi tradimenti potranno eventualmente essere  "inutili" per chi li compie, ma non certamente qualificarlo come stronzo. Non è poi tanto utile, comunque, mettere alla gogna chi (come arcistufo) si dichiara traditore convinto. Se stiamo sempre a parlare di  "utilità".


Perdonami Cielo, non voglio riscivere le stesse cose che ho scritto sia qui che in altre discussioni. Sai benissimo che li considero senza palle e le motivazioni le ho anche esposte, e sai come considero il tradimento e non mi ripeterò. Se ci sono problemi in una coppia prova a risolverli o lasciatevi, sono molto più urgenti che cercare un amante. Credi di risolvere qualcosa tradendo o sposteresti solo il problema complicandolo ancora di più  con il tradimento? Dove trovi questa utilità?


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ma vai a fare in culo va!


Che meno male che avevo scritto tu generico. Comunque resta il fatto che lo penso. Se li hai persi qualche stronzata l'hai fatta di sicuro.


stany ha detto:


> No caro....sto più al nord di te e non ho ascendenze.....Comunque il commento ti qualifica per il tuo individualismo e spregio per i valori che,a torto o a ragione sono forse ancora più presenti al sud (terronia?).
> La comunicazione è semplice: basterebbe condividere lo stesso punto di vista.
> Eppoi ho mai parlato in termini esclusivi di genere ; ad esempio,se tua moglie avesse un reddito più elevato e fosse lei a tradirti, saresti tu la parte debole....


 e chi ti dice che mia moglie non abbia un reddito più elevato il mio? E chi ti dice che mia moglie non si faccia i cazzi suoi? Ti ripeto, leggermi come il guappo napoletano che torna con il Baffo che puzza di fregna altrui e picchia la moglie perché ha la minigonna sta proprio ad anni luce lontano da come sono.


Mat78 ha detto:


> Mi sono trattenuto, altrimenti mi facevo bannare per sto coglione.


 Guarda che mica mi offendo. Ribadisco quanto sopra. Ma che ti pensi che soltanto perché la vita ti ha riempito di calci nel culo fino a farti perdere i figli io abbia pietà di te? Sai che cazzo me ne frega. Se ti hanno sfilato i figli hai fatto male o non hai fatto abbastanza. 
I figli quando si sentono amati da entrambi genitori non hanno mica problemi in caso di separazione. Corna o non corna.


stany ha detto:


> Capisco.....quando uno ci rimette i figli
> ....
> .


Poteva giocarsela meglio.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Perdonami Cielo, non voglio riscivere le stesse cose che ho scritto sia qui che in altre discussioni. Sai benissimo che li considero senza palle e le motivazioni le ho anche esposte, e sai come considero il tradimento e non mi ripeterò. Se ci sono problemi in una coppia prova a risolverli o lasciatevi, sono molto più urgenti che cercare un amante. Credi di risolvere qualcosa tradendo o sposteresti solo il problema complicandolo ancora di più  con il tradimento? Dove trovi questa utilità?


Non ha detto che l'ha trovata. Ha detto che non l'ha esclusa. Devo farti un disegnino? Sveglia!


----------



## Foglia (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Perdonami Cielo, non voglio riscivere le stesse cose che ho scritto sia qui che in altre discussioni. Sai benissimo che li considero senza palle e le motivazioni le ho anche esposte, e sai come considero il tradimento e non mi ripeterò. Se ci sono problemi in una coppia prova a risolverli o lasciatevi, sono molto più urgenti che cercare un amante. Credi di risolvere qualcosa tradendo o sposteresti solo il problema complicandolo ancora di più  con il tradimento? Dove trovi questa utilità?


Mat. "spostare il problema" e' un errore madornale. Torna al caso mio: sono due anni che ho capito che non c'è niente da salvare, nella coppia. Che danno avrei potuto fare? Quanto alla utilità: ribadisco. PER ME non ne aveva. Il che non esclude che magari un'altra avrebbe preferito almeno tirare a campare il tempo necessario per separarsi, e magari nel frattempo fare sesso. Così eh.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2017)

*Alla fine ce l'abbiamo fatta*

Comunque siamo arrivati al punto in cui sembra di stare a quei dialoghi fra sordi fantastici tipo assemblea di condominio quando ognuno dice la sua e nessuno ascolta che dice l'altro. Tanto ci sono due posizioni inconciliabili? Cazzo ce ne frega di continuare a confrontarsi sul tema.
Sarebbe da votare una mozione ma è sabato sera e sto uscendo.
Vi continuo a seguire dal telefonino, siete bellissimi


----------



## Mat78 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Guarda, proprio per fare esercizio di pazienza provo a spiegartelo per la decimillesima volta anche se sono sicuro che sei troppo ottuso per capirlo.
> Ottuso dal dolore, da una concezione della vita piccola come il buco del culo di un colibrì, oppure da altro non lo so, ma per Ottuso sei e ottuso resti. Per fortuna qui si scrive anche per altri che leggono.
> Quindi, iniziamo con calma.
> Di corna fatte, ricevute viste passare (oltre a quelle lette in un anno e mezzo che vi allieto con la mia presenza) ne ho viste un po'. Anzi vissute un po'.
> ...


Continui ad arrogarti il diritto di pensare che tutti debbano avere le tue idee. Se a te piace vivere come un parassita che parla di figli ed al resto come un semplice calcolo di investimento be stammi bene. Io non la penso come te, non voglio vivere con una persona che va a scopare con altri. A te piace?  Buon per te. A me interessa far capire ai miei figli che il mondo gira anche in un altra maniera e che nella vita bisogna avere coraggio di prendere decisioni difficili, di avere amor proprio e rispetto per sé stessi.   Tu continua a vivere nella falsità  ed insegna a prendere per il culo gli altri.


----------



## stany (7 Ottobre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Eh...eh...eh...invece tu non ti fai mancare nulla , eh!
> Il tuo comportamento sa tanto di quel proverbio cinese: Quando arrivi a casa dai uno schiaffo alla moglie,tu non saprai il perché, ma lei si!
> Le tue corna (che fai), sono conseguenziali o preventive?


Il proverbio era una parafrasi al tradimento preventivo....:
Anche se non so se m'hai tradito io ti tradisco per "rivincita". C'entrava nulla il riferimento personale ad una determinata attitudine influenzata da una determinata cultura o pertinente ad una circoscritta area geografica....


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Continui ad arrogarti il diritto di pensare che tutti debbano avere le tue idee. Se a te piace vivere come un parassita che parla di figli ed al resto come un semplice calcolo di investimento be stammi bene. Io non la penso come te, non voglio vivere con una persona che va a scopare con altri. A te piace?  Buon per te. A me interessa far capire ai miei figli che il mondo gira anche in un altra maniera e che nella vita bisogna avere coraggio di prendere decisioni difficili, di avere amor proprio e rispetto per sé stessi.   Tu continua a vivere nella falsità  ed insegna a prendere per il culo gli altri.


Ma neanche lontanamente. Non provarci proprio. Sei tu quello che caga verità rivelate ogni volta che apre bocca. Io dico la mia dal punto di vista mio del mio vissuto e di come ragiono.
Tanto da come scrivi si capisce chiaro come il sole che la coperta della superiorità morale autocertificata ti serve a poco. Se stai di merda, è perché ti sei mosso male. Altrimenti staresti bene. Dare la colpa agli altri non serve a un cazzo. Guarda che non è difficile.
Venissi qua per chiedere aiuto, uno un tozzo di pane morale te lo darebbe pure. Ma uno che entra per trattare di merda una tizia appena entrata che ovviamente è scappata subito solo perché sei un frustrato all'ultimo stadio e ti devi sfogare sugli altri mi asciuga istantaneamente anche quel po' di pietà che mi potrebbe rimanere per un poveraccio come te.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Il proverbio era una parafrasi al tradimento preventivo....:
> Anche se non so se m'hai tradito io ti tradisco per "rivincita". C'entrava nulla il riferimento personale ad una determinata attitudine...


Ma che fai? Ti quoti da solo?
Ragazzi é sabato sera, uscite, svagatevi, che magari conoscete una ragazza che non scappa appena aprite bocca.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> non voglio vivere con una persona che va a scopare con altri.


Quello che non hai capito è che non te la regala nessuno.


----------



## Circe (7 Ottobre 2017)

Marta35 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.. sono nuova, vi ho letto silenziosamente ma ora ho deciso di sfogarmi per una cosa che mai e poi mai credevo mi potesse capitare. Sono sposata da 8 anni con 2 figli, un marito che forse non amo più e nessuna inclinazione al tradimento, cosa che fino a 5 mesi fa ritenevo da vili. Ebbene, mi è successo..
> Da un paio di anni abbiamo fatto amicizia con alcune famiglie, usciamo molto spesso tutti insieme e condividiamo tante cose. In particolare con una coppia, il cui figlio è amico del mio.. e sua moglie è in attesa del secondo figlio che nascerà tra poco... Col tempo abbiamo notato io e lui una attrazione crescente e forte. Siamo caratterialmente uguali e spesso ci prendono in giro che siamo una coppia mancata.. a volte diciamo le stesse cose, pensiamo allo stesso modo e abbiamo gli stessi ideali. Anche lui come me ripudiava il tradimento.. Abbiamo parlato di quello che ci stava succedendo e cercato di allontanarci.. finché un giorno per caso ci siamo ritrovati da soli e non abbiamo resistito. Ci siamo visti solo 3 volte da soli (perché purtroppo in comitiva ci vediamo spesso e mi rendo conto che questo peggiora la cosa.. dovremmo non vederci proprio).. ci siamo scoperti innamorati l'uno dell'altra.. anche lui dice di non area sua moglie ma sta con lei più per abitudine e per i figli e le famiglie.. soffriamo entrambi tantissimo, e spesso abbiamo provato a troncare.. per poi comunque ritrovarci al telefono.. abbiamo pianto insieme perché non sappiamo come uscirne. Io so d'essermene purtroppo innamorata.. lui come me dice lo stesso, dice che finora non ha mai provato nulla del genere per una donna. Sono in crisi profonda.. mi sento una bip quando usciamo insieme e vedo sua moglie.. lui si sente un verme.. Non oso immaginare come potrò sentirmi quando tra poco nascerà suo figlio. Sono a pezzi..
> Chi mi dà un consiglio senza giudizi superficiali? Spero tra voi ci sia chi può riuscire a capirmi...


Sembra la mia storia....solo che io sono la moglie incinta. Non ti giudico ti dico qello che e' successo a me.....li ho scoperti. L'ho detto al marito di lei mio grande amico. Lo hanno saputo i genitori, i fratelli, gli amici, i pettegoli e tanti altri. Ma la parte piu dolorosa e' che lo hanno saputo i figli. Se scoppia il putiferio lui scegliera la moglie. Che dice di non amare ma con la quale fa un altro figlio. Salvati, prima che sia troppo tardi. Passare per la z. gustafamiglie a te puo pure non fare effetto. Ma per i tuoi figli sara una vergogna...


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho consigliato a Mat di leggere alcuni tuoi interventi, specialmente quando parli del tuo esserti sentita tarpare le ali in certe confidenze con tuo marito, e di aver rinunciato...
> 
> Mi sembra siano passaggi che hai molto ben descritto in un 3D su Maremma maiala


 non ricordo dove. Però non credo Mat possa accedere a Maremma.
È incattivito, poi lo fate arrabbiare ancora di più.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Mat. "spostare il problema" e' un errore madornale. Torna al caso mio: sono due anni che ho capito che non c'è niente da salvare, nella coppia. Che danno avrei potuto fare? Quanto alla utilità: ribadisco. PER ME non ne aveva. Il che non esclude che magari un'altra avrebbe preferito almeno tirare a campare il tempo necessario per separarsi, e magari nel frattempo fare sesso. Così eh.


o semplicemente trovai un lui che ti faceva stare bene. Se lo avessi incontrato lo avresti ?rifiutato?


----------



## Skorpio (8 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non ricordo dove. Però non credo Mat possa accedere a Maremma.
> È incattivito, poi lo fate arrabbiare ancora di più.


Lui dice che è sereno come una pasqua, ma è in evidenza di doloroso rancore mal digerito

Gli ho segnalato la tua esperienza, per fargli capire che le donne VANNO ASCOLTATE .. e secondo me il suo modo rigido di porsi, se lo mette in atto con la sua compagna, sarà perennemente destinato a vedersi occultare cose...

Conosco più di una coppia, dove la lei NON dice, anche sui figli, anche di cazzate, anche di un gelato mangiato o non mangiato, perché lui poi si incazza o sbotta, o si risente.

E sono situazioni allucinanti, vestite di apparente normalità


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Lui dice che è sereno come una pasqua, ma è in evidenza di doloroso rancore mal digerito
> 
> Gli ho segnalato la tua esperienza, per fargli capire che le donne VANNO ASCOLTATE .. e secondo me il suo modo rigido di porsi, se lo mette in atto con la sua compagna, sarà perennemente destinato a vedersi occultare cose...
> 
> ...


Vestite male.
La frustrazione Si vede lontano un chilometro.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Ottobre 2017)

*....*



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Vestite male.
> La frustrazione Si vede lontano un chilometro.


Male si, molto molto male.


----------



## Mat78 (8 Ottobre 2017)

Bello vedere che se si ha un parere diverso vengo  accusato di avere problemi. Dai basta così.  Abbandono la discussione è  il forum.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Bello vedere che se si ha un parere diverso vengo  accusato di avere problemi. Dai basta così.  Abbandono la discussione è  il forum.


Non è il parere diverso

È far discendere da questo PARERE tutta una serie di considerazioni ARBITRARIE e assolute su cose di cui non sai (e non vuoi sapere, così come da te dichiarato) assolutamente un cazzo, riferite ad altre persone che manco hai mai visto in vita tua

E te lo ripeto, come te lo hanno detto altri, e te lo dico da TRADITO quale sono stato:

Temo tu non abbia superato un emerito cazzo, vai tranquillo

E mi spiace che prenderai questa come una provocazione, ma NON è una provocazione.

E te lo ripeto, te lo dico da TRADITO

Devi imparare ad ASCOLTARE

Che non vuol dire cambiare opinione, vuol dire proprio ASCOLTARE, 

Che non vuol dire aspettare pazientemente la fine per poi dire: si vabbè, cmq tutte stronzate

Vuol dire ASCOLTARE


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Bello vedere che se si ha un parere diverso vengo  accusato di avere problemi. Dai basta così.  Abbandono la discussione è  il forum.


ognuno è libero di pensare ed agire come meglio crede, mi fa specie vedere invece persone che se contraddette scappano.
Io comprendo benissimo il tuo stato d'animo e il fatto che tu sia prevenuto nella tua nuova relazione.
Non comprendo l'epilogo, stai dicendo " se non mi date ragione me ne vado" è necessario darti sempre ragione per stare con te? Il confronto non è nelle tue corde?
Mi piacerebbe capire meglio, se non sei già lontano


----------



## Foglia (8 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> o semplicemente trovai un lui che ti faceva stare bene. Se lo avessi incontrato lo avresti ?rifiutato?


Bella domanda, dare una risposta non è facile perché entrano in gioco le ipotesi.Parto da un fatto: ora come ora sono  "chiusa", in quel senso. Significa che difficilmente si può trovare se -non dico si va in cerca. - ma si è quantomeno disponibili.Calcola che in due anni di gente ne ho vista e conosciuta: uno solo mi ha dato un po'  "a che pensare" in quel senso, ma era una persona che SAPEVO ESSERE SBAGLIATA in partenza. Sicché non è successo proprio niente, anzi, come e' entrato nella testa e' pure uscito. E al che ho anche capito che non era di una persona che avevo bisogno ma dell'idea che ci potesse essere un altro ad interessarmi. Cosa su cui pure allo stato attuale ho dubbi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Bella domanda, dare una risposta non è facile perché entrano in gioco le ipotesi.Parto da un fatto: ora come ora sono  "chiusa", in quel senso. Significa che difficilmente si può trovare se -non dico si va in cerca. - ma si è quantomeno disponibili.Calcola che in due anni di gente ne ho vista e conosciuta: uno solo mi ha dato un po'  "a che pensare" in quel senso, ma era una persona che SAPEVO ESSERE SBAGLIATA in partenza. Sicché non è successo proprio niente, anzi, come e' entrato nella testa e' pure uscito. E al che ho anche capito che non era di una persona che avevo bisogno ma dell'idea che ci potesse essere un altro ad interessarmi. Cosa su cui pure allo stato attuale ho dubbi.


 si una bella domanda, perché non sei sicura che se avessi incontrato una persona che t avesse fatto stare meglio non lo avresti fatto entrare a priori.
Ora hai la certezza che il tuo matrimonio è fallito per problemi di coppia, senza interferenze.Sono solo supposizioni.
Ma è un meccanismo che scatta in alcune coppie, per poi dire si sono lasciati perché lui/lei ha tradito. In realtà era finito prima. Non so se si capisce, sto scrivendo da cellulare e non vedo un bip...


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Bello vedere che se si ha un parere diverso vengo  accusato di avere problemi. Dai basta così.  Abbandono la discussione *e il forum*



Vai da Zoddy. Dije che te mando io.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> View attachment 13283
> Vai da Zoddy. Dije che te mando io.


 ma Zoddy è l'angolo del capriccio?


----------



## Foglia (8 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si una bella domanda, perché non sei sicura che se avessi incontrato una persona che t avesse fatto stare meglio non lo avresti fatto entrare a priori.Ora hai la certezza che il tuo matrimonio è fallito per problemi di coppia, senza interferenze.Sono solo supposizioni.Ma è un meccanismo che scatta in alcune coppie, per poi dire si sono lasciati perché lui/lei ha tradito. In realtà era finito prima. Non so se si capisce, sto scrivendo da cellulare e non vedo un bip...


Capito perfettamente quello che vuoi dire.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma Zoddy è l'angolo del capriccio?


No, è un vecchio discorso che ho fatto sul mio forum dove nessuno scrive ma becchi la gente a lurkare alle 3:00 di notte. Che so soddisfazioni, intendiamoci.
Scrissi a zoddy il suo forum era una specie di esperimento sulla selezione naturale al contrario. Nel senso che chi si iscrive qui di base già non sta benissimo di suo, Ma quelli che vengono bannati, si cancellano oppure scappano facendo i capricci da qua finiscono per concentrarsi dall'altra parte aumentando la tossicità del posto.
L'assunto originale era che quel poveraccio avesse aperto un forum quasi per caso e gli fosse esploso in mano.
Roba di? Boh marzo credo


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Capito perfettamente quello che vuoi dire.


 Sì ma i teoremi e le persone sono due cose diverse. Non avendo incontrato nessun essere umano che ha suscitato la tua attenzione, non hai complicato ulteriormente le cose. Altrimenti la vita sarebbe andata diversamente. Sono le persone che fanno la differenza, e specificatamente la loro capacità di attrarre o repellere te. Incapsulare la vita nei teoremi Secondo me Non fornisce alcun dato utile nemmeno per l'analisi


----------



## Foglia (8 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sì ma i teoremi e le persone sono due cose diverse. Non avendo incontrato nessun essere umano che ha suscitato la tua attenzione, non hai complicato ulteriormente le cose. Altrimenti la vita sarebbe andata diversamente. Sono le persone che fanno la differenza, e specificatamente la loro capacità di attrarre o repellere te. Incapsulare la vita nei teoremi Secondo me Non fornisce alcun dato utile nemmeno per l'analisi


No. Io sinceramente non so cosa avrei fatto anche se lo avessi incontrato. A dire il vero sono più propensa a credere che non avrei fatto niente, alla fine della fiera. Perché appunto mi sarebbe stato inutile. Per come sono io. Comunque e' vero che per teoremi non si ragiona.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> No. Io sinceramente non so cosa avrei fatto anche se lo avessi incontrato. A dire il vero sono più propensa a credere che non avrei fatto niente, alla fine della fiera. Perché appunto mi sarebbe stato inutile. Per come sono io. Comunque e' vero che per teoremi non si ragiona.


no non si ragiona, è che ho visto un film dove il protagonista rivive la stessa giornata è ogni volta cambia modo di agire per raggiungere l'obbiettivo. Mi sono fatta condizionare:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2017)

Circe ha detto:


> Sembra la mia storia....solo che io sono la moglie incinta. Non ti giudico ti dico qello che e' successo a me.....li ho scoperti. L'ho detto al marito di lei mio grande amico. Lo hanno saputo i genitori, i fratelli, gli amici, i pettegoli e tanti altri. Ma la parte piu dolorosa e' che lo hanno saputo i figli. Se scoppia il putiferio lui scegliera la moglie. Che dice di non amare ma con la quale fa un altro figlio. Salvati, prima che sia troppo tardi. Passare per la z. gustafamiglie a te puo pure non fare effetto. Ma per i tuoi figli sara una vergogna...


Però far fare a lei la guasta famiglie e far conservare tutto a lui, povero caro irretito dalla circe di turno, non è una bella cosa.

In situazioni in cui si frequentano amici con assiduità comincio a pensare che si crei una specie di tribù che costituisce una sorta di costellazione in cui davvero chi tradisce potrebbe essere funzionale agli equilibri del gruppo, come accade in certe famiglie, e in qualche modo possano condotti dal gruppo a interpretare i cattivi per poter essere poi i capri espiatori del gruppo, o i responsabili del disfacimento dello stesso.


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Bello vedere che se si ha un parere diverso vengo  accusato di avere problemi. Dai basta così.  Abbandono la discussione è  il forum.


Dopo Carolina, trilo ora anche mat.  ma dico io vi volete calmare, skorpio arci vi fischiano le orecchie?


----------



## ipazia (8 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Guarda che continui a non percepire quanto io voglio dire. Non vengo qui a sbottare contro i traditori. Vengo qui per far sentire anche l'altra campana che a voi traditori da fastidio. Vorreste avere la coscenza pulita e sentirvi dire che il vostro modo è corretto. I traditori devono pensare alle persone che hanno vicino prima di tradire. Dopo non conta nulla. Non è colpa del tradito se decide di lasciare la famiglia, ma del traditore. Si scarica il barile sempre ad altri. Continui a scrivere che il tradito/a deve comprendere,  ma cosa deve comprendere? Fa comodo a voi essere compresi ma non a loro.


Io non ti percepisco come uno che sbotta contro i traditi. 

Che secondo me, fra l'altro sarebbe pure meglio. Almeno avresti un bersaglio più concreto di una costruzione ideale generalizzante. 

Voglio dire, se tu venissi da me e mi scrivessi "brutta puttana, ti sei infrattata con ogni cazzo che ti passava sotto il naso, sei una troia insensibile, superficiale che se ne è fottuta di chiunque fosse al suo fianco" sarebbe anche positivo. 

Avresti un bersaglio concreto. La puttana traditrice. Che la mette in culo agli uomini che hanno la sfortuna di volerla accanto. 
Sarebbe Una. Non un esercito confuso. 
Non sarebbe una idea generalizzata e generalizzante del/della traditore/traditrice astratto/a. 

Mi spiego? 

Almeno canalizzeresti la delusione, il dolore, la rabbia su un bersaglio preciso. 

Quello che ti sto contestando è quel VOI che compare anche in questo post. 

Che è un qualcosa che non ha aderenza con la realtà. PErchè diventa una bandiera in cui c'è di tutto, ma non è chiaro cosa c'è. 

E allora confondi un assaporare lucido di un tradimento. Azione bastarda ed egoista fin che vuoi. Sono pure d'accordo con te a riguardo. 
Con un punirsi per non si sa neanche bene cosa. Un mettersi in condizione di non solo soffrire, che sarebbe il minimo. Da me si dice "mal che sa vol, nol dol" (mal che si vuole, non duole). Ma anche di far soffrire, non solo i presenti ma anche quelli che saranno presenti fra un po'. 

Se @_Marta35_ fosse lucida, nel suo tradire, non tradirebbe con un amico della compagnia comune. 
Girerebbe pure a largo da un maschio che la coinvolge in un delirio tale per cui ha deciso di fare un figlio con la moglie e poi va in giro a farsi venire i dubbi sul fatto del volerci stare o meno con la moglie. 
Perchè, in tutto questa sua mancanza di lucidità, l'unica cosa che assaporerà sarà che lei è una troia rovina famiglie. 
E lui ne uscirà come il maschio confuso e irretito. 

Il tutto condito con i figli che si troveranno immersi in una detonazione allargata. 
Perchè essendo un gruppo di amici, sono pronta a scommettere, che si trasformeranno in cecchini senza pietà. 

In fondo le magagne altrui servono a risollevarsi dalle proprie. Fanno bene. 

Mi spiego? 

Aggiungo che non ho mai avuto rimorsi di coscienza. E non ho mai cercato di ripulirmi la coscienza. Stavo molto bene seduta al tavolo del torto. Anche quando ero una ragazzina che giocava ancora con le macchinine. 

Io non scrivo che il tradito DEVE comprendere. 
Anzi, ho scritto che sono molto grata ai traditi che mi hanno saputo spiegare. E che ho apprezzato le persone (dietro i nick) con cui ho potuto raccontare le diverse prospettive. Confrontarle. 

Senza nascondersi reciprocamente sotto la bandiera del tradito vs traditore. 

Quanto alla comprensione...è un annoso problema quello del sovrapporre comprensione e giustificazione. 
Io posso comprendere le meccaniche che hanno portato al genocidio. Le posso anche studiare perchè sono meccaniche umane. E posso anche essere interessata. 
Questo non significa che giustifico chi ha agito in quella situazione. 

Anzi, la comprensione permette di essere ancora più affilata nel mio prendere posizione. 

E l'aggrapparsi ad una idea, che ti sto criticando. 
Poi sono cazzi tuoi, @_Mat78_. E' una posizione pure quella di "morir per un'idea". 
Ma le idee sono quanto di più lontano dalla realtà possa esistere. Ancora di più dei principi. 
E hanno il brutto vizio di viziare i principi. 

Anche quelli che hanno commesso genocidio erano sotto la bandiera di una idea. E in nome di quell'idea hanno travalicato i principi. 

Sottolineo: non ho la minima intenzione di assimilare il tradimento e il genocidio. Uso solo un esempio molto estremo che però contiene il meccanismo.


----------



## mistral (8 Ottobre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Questo....ma anche se la moglie lo beccasse....
> Come si dice: Son tutti buoni a fare il frocio col culo degli altri!


Sarei curiosa in effetti di vederlo in una situazione pratica e non solo teorica.
Come sarei curiosa di vedere ,questa donna a cui nessuna è degna di allacciare una scarpa,come reagirebbe scoprendo che il marito insegue ogni pertugio .Se è degna come la descrive Arci,non dovrebbe fare un plissè .E nemmeno lui avrebbe la necessità di affannarsi tanto per nascondere le sue "scappatelle" .Un'illuminata che ha sposato le idee del suo uomo ,quella degna di stare al suo fianco,l'eletta non dovrebbe poter fare  fare altrimenti che dargli la sua benedizione .
Ma lui si nasconde.......boh
Quindi la scelta di questa moglie,come  lo identifica?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io non ti percepisco come uno che sbotta contro i traditi.
> 
> Che secondo me, fra l'altro sarebbe pure meglio. Almeno avresti un bersaglio più concreto di una costruzione ideale generalizzante.
> 
> ...


Si capisce.
Per me è fondamentale capire perché anche chi compie genocidi o stragi o i serial killer sono umani e ci sono aspetti umani che ci sono più difficili da capire.

Io credo però che sia facile cadere nella generalizzazione non tanto  "tutti i traditori sono uguali" quanto  "tutti i traditi sono uguali a me tradito".
E questa è un'estrema cazzata perché non solo non tutti reagiscono come me chiudendo, ma c'è chi non lo fa non perché è debole, ma perché è forte e non vuole chiudere e magari fa anche bene.


----------



## ipazia (8 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si capisce.
> Per me è fondamentale capire perché anche chi compie genocidi o stragi o i serial killer sono umani e ci sono aspetti umani che ci sono più difficili da capire.
> 
> Io credo però che sia facile cadere nella generalizzazione non tanto  "tutti i traditori sono uguali" quanto  *"tutti i traditi sono uguali a me tradito"*.
> E questa è un'estrema cazzata perché non solo non tutti reagiscono come me chiudendo, ma c'è chi non lo fa non perché è debole, ma perché è forte e non vuole chiudere e magari fa anche bene.


Sì, sono d'accordo.
Trovare quella parte di umanità, dove sembra che non possa esserci umanità. (riconoscibile in noi)
E non può esserci non perchè non c'è.
Ma perchè accettarla nell'altro, significa anche fare i conti con il fatto che si è della stessa specie. 

Si appartiene alla stessa dimensione. Umana. 

E credo sia questo che a volte ferisce profondamente. 

E' una cosa di cui ho discusso tantissimo quando rielaboravo la violenza. Il mio violentatore era umano, come me. 
Non era diverso da me. Seppur i suoi agiti lo spostavano in una dimensione che non solo mi aveva ferita profondamente e irrevocabilmente, ma che io non riuscivo a contemplare come "similare" alla mia umanità. 
E tutto questo senza cadere nella vittima e nel carnefice. 
Rompere la dinamica per aprire alla comprensione. Di me. Anche attraverso l'altro. 
Un altro che non mi è mai stato possibile negare. Neanche quando la forza della negazione l'aveva fatto divenire una delle voci che sussurrava in me, di nascosto. 

Uso un altro esempio estremo per riferirmi alla dinamica del tuo grassetto. 

Una amica, violentata pure lei, aveva reagito in modo diametralmente opposto a me...e a me pareva inverosimile. Anzi, mi faceva arrabbiare ma anche mi risollevava perchè mi sentivo meno vittima confrontandomi con lei. 
In realtà eravamo entrambe vittime. Semplicemente ognuna a modo suo. 
Ed entrambe scappavamo dal riconoscercelo interamente. Anche come assunzione di responsabilità del nostro esserlo. 

Che dell'atto altrui non ci si può assumere nulla. Ma del modo in cui quell'atto viene preso, assorbito, elaborato e trasformato per continuare a progredire nella vita la responsabilità è assolutamente individuale. 

Spero di spiegarmi...

LA questione della generalizzazione è un inganno in realtà...serve a proteggersi. 
E' uno dei modi che usa la mente per tenere lontano un evento doloroso che ha colpito nel profondo. 
Un catalogare gli altri, per tentare di difendersi da un nemico che è ovunque...ma è ovunque perchè è dentro. Perchè il dolore non può che essere vissuto e accettato e accolto. 
E quindi, per quanto si possa catalogare, non lo si trova mai fino in fondo fuori, e nessuna catalogazione lo mette a tacere all'interno.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, sono d'accordo.
> Trovare quella parte di umanità, dove sembra che non possa esserci umanità. (riconoscibile in noi)
> E non può esserci non perchè non c'è.
> Ma perchè accettarla nell'altro, significa anche fare i conti con il fatto che si è della stessa specie.
> ...


Io credo che la generalizzazione da vittima abbia quelle funzioni, ma anche a non sentirsi soli nel dolore.
Addirittura chi si sente politicamente o socialmente vittima trova altri con cui individuare un nemico comune, colpevole di tutto, su cui non solo scaricare le frustrazioni e dolore, ma soprattutto un gruppo in cui ritrovarsi e trovare una identità. Per questo il nemico può cambiare, non è importante, è importante appartenere.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Sarei curiosa in effetti di vederlo in una situazione pratica e non solo teorica.
> Come sarei curiosa di vedere ,questa donna a cui nessuna è degna di allacciare una scarpa,come reagirebbe scoprendo che il marito *insegue ogni pertugio .*Se è degna come la descrive Arci,non dovrebbe fare un plissè .E nemmeno lui avrebbe la necessità di affannarsi tanto per nascondere le sue "scappatelle" .Un'illuminata che ha sposato le idee del suo uomo ,quella degna di stare al suo fianco,l'eletta non dovrebbe poter fare  fare altrimenti che dargli la sua benedizione .
> Ma lui si nasconde.......boh
> Quindi la scelta di questa moglie,come  lo identifica?


Ma quando mai? Non sarà che mi stai confondendo con tuo marito?  ti sembro uno che fa i compromessi al ribasso?
Ma famm'o piacere :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Dopo Carolina, trilo ora anche mat.  ma dico io vi volete calmare, skorpio arci vi fischiano le orecchie?


Carolona chi é?


----------



## stany (8 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Sarei curiosa in effetti di vederlo in una situazione pratica e non solo teorica.
> Come sarei curiosa di vedere ,questa donna a cui nessuna è degna di allacciare una scarpa,come reagirebbe scoprendo che il marito insegue ogni pertugio .Se è degna come la descrive Arci,non dovrebbe fare un plissè .E nemmeno lui avrebbe la necessità di affannarsi tanto per nascondere le sue "scappatelle" .Un'illuminata che ha sposato le idee del suo uomo ,quella degna di stare al suo fianco,l'eletta non dovrebbe poter fare  fare altrimenti che dargli la sua benedizione .
> Ma lui si nasconde.......boh
> Quindi la scelta di questa moglie,come  lo identifica?


Il papero è il primo a dire che chi si trova su questo forum tanto bene non sta.....Anche lui quindi,avrà dei patemi....La moglie può essere che sappia; ma questo non depone a favore del marito,anzi.....


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Ottobre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Il papero è il primo a dire che chi si trova su questo forum tanto bene non sta.....Anche lui quindi,avrà dei patemi....La moglie può essere che sappia; ma questo non depone a favore del marito,anzi.....


Primo thread con cui sono entrato qui. Titolo ciao, sono il male. Sta tutto lì. E, a riprova di quanto la signora sia  eccezionale, si é risolta pure quella situazione che descrivevo all'inizio


----------



## stany (8 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Primo thread con cui sono entrato qui. Titolo ciao, sono il male. Sta tutto lì. E, a riprova di quanto la signora sia  eccezionale, si é risolta pure quella situazione che descrivevo all'inizio


La risposta più pertinente al tuo caso è quella di Oro.Blu , di seguito:

"Ah ok. Allora sei una persona tendenzialmente infelice. Che se la prende con tutto e con tutti. Perché io non parlavo di una botta ma del per sempre. 
 Non credo troverai la pace facilmente. Sarai sempre incazzato con qualcuno. Non sei il male. Sei solo "triste". 
 Quando nel tuo animo troverai la pace anche "accontentarsi" ti sembrerà meraviglioso."


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Ottobre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> La risposta più pertinente al tuo caso è quella di Oro.Blu , di seguito:
> 
> "Ah ok. Allora sei una persona tendenzialmente infelice. Che se la prende con tutto e con tutti. Perché io non parlavo di una botta ma del per sempre.
> Non credo troverai la pace facilmente. Sarai sempre incazzato con qualcuno. Non sei il male. Sei solo "triste".
> Quando nel tuo animo troverai la pace anche "accontentarsi" ti sembrerà meraviglioso."


No, la risposta di oro è quella che piace di più a te. Io sto divinamente bene. So perfettamente che per voi è inconcepibile, ma io sto bene.
Ma mica perché io sia speciale, semplicemente perché per me star bene è la priorità. Ovvio che chi sta male abbia problemi a relazionarsi con chi sta bene ma non è che posso accollarmi tutte le sfighe del mondo.


----------



## mistral (8 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma quando mai? Non sarà che mi stai confondendo con tuo marito?  ti sembro uno che fa i compromessi al ribasso?
> Ma famm'o piacere :rotfl:


Ma che c'entra.Mio marito ha sposato una niente di che.A me le scarpe le possono allacciare anche in fila alla posta.Io parlavo degli eletti!
Quelli della bovina del'ikea


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra.Mio marito ha sposato una niente di che.A me le scarpe le possono allacciare anche in fila alla posta.Io parlavo degli eletti!
> Quelli della bovina del'ikea


Se tuo marito ha sposato una niente di che, è un problema tuo, mica mio. La bovina del negozio di arredamento é durata quello che è durata proprio perché nel momento in cui ho intravisto scarsità di stimoli mi sono voltato dalla parte opposta.
Proprio perché la mia priorità era stare bene, mica far star bene lei.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Dopo Carolina, trilo ora anche mat.  ma dico io vi volete calmare, skorpio arci vi fischiano le orecchie?


Ma io non c'entro proprio nulla

Sono stato tradito anche io, eh...

Ma queste frignaccolate disordinate e generiche, fatte a distanza di tempo, di anatemi contro moltitudini informi di persone non le ho fatte, mai.

E io voglio capire, il caso singolo, a partire dal mio

Mi affascinano le persone, anche quando fanno cose x me assurde

Capire.... che non vuol dire giustificare

Che dopo aver capito, posso pure sputarti in faccia e darmela a gambe levate.

Per cui... voce di tutti i traditi un cazzo

Not in my name


----------



## Marta35 (9 Ottobre 2017)

Sto leggendo tutti i vostri messaggi, ho risposto un paio di volte ma non visualizzo quello che scrivo, non so perché.. 
mentre leggo le vostre discussioni rifletto anche su me.. forse è vero come scriveva qualcuno di voi che mi trovo in una bolla.. che non ci ho capito più niente.. mi rendo conto solo che devo uscirne al più presto..


----------



## mistral (9 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se tuo marito ha sposato una niente di che, è un problema tuo, mica mio. La bovina del negozio di arredamento é durata quello che è durata proprio perché nel momento in cui ho intravisto scarsità di stimoli mi sono voltato dalla parte opposta.
> Proprio perché la mia priorità era stare bene, mica far star bene lei.


Eh,una niente di che si becca le corna.
Sono le corna con Ikea ,con le mamme frustrate del corso di nuoto ,con la moglie del professore nel festino orgia,tutte per sopperire alle mancanze dell'eccellenza fatta moglie che mi preoccupano.
Pare che tutte diano più stimoli della suprema legittima.
Ergo,non è niente di speciale anche tua moglie.E questo ti qualifica:singleeye:


----------



## stany (9 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No, la risposta di oro è quella che piace di più a te. Io sto divinamente bene. So perfettamente che per voi è inconcepibile, ma io sto bene.
> Ma mica perché io sia speciale, semplicemente perché per me star bene è la priorità. Ovvio che chi sta male abbia problemi a relazionarsi con chi sta bene ma non è che posso accollarmi tutte le sfighe del mondo.


Si....stai talmente bene che sei incazzato con tua moglie,che ti "costringe",secondo te, a fare la vita che fai; probabilmente lei non ti ama e l'incazzatura deriva da ciò....Altrimenti se fosse il contrario la compatiresti.Stanti le difficoltà a troncare che accampi; probabilmente stai ancora confidando che lei cambi, o meglio che ritorni ad essere quella che era quando l'hai scelta.Ma da qualche parte,oltre alla motivazione della non sobrietà,della svista,hai scritto anche "obbligato"....E questo forse è il vero motivo della tua frustrazione (ti è uscito dalla penna....ci sarà un motivo!).


----------



## arula (9 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Boh.... Dubito che abbia agito per il suo bene, non sarebbe qui a scrivere che ci sta male. Il problema è, secondo me, che sta focalizzando male quello che e' per davvero il suo problema. Se e' vero che è una persona razionale, che ha tradito malgrado la testa glielo sconsigliasse, beh.... Io mi concentrerei per capire il problema che ha A CASA SUA, tanto più *che si è scelta,* per tradire, una persona che dire immatura e' dire veramente poco.


decidiamoci:
tradire capita o si sceglie?


----------



## arula (9 Ottobre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Si....stai talmente bene che sei incazzato con tua moglie,che ti "costringe",secondo te, a fare la vita che fai; *probabilmente lei non ti ama *e l'incazzatura deriva da ciò....Altrimenti se fosse il contrario la compatiresti.Stanti le difficoltà a troncare che accampi; probabilmente stai ancora confidando che lei cambi, o meglio che ritorni ad essere quella che era quando l'hai scelta.Ma da qualche parte,oltre alla motivazione della non sobrietà,della svista,hai scritto anche "obbligato"....E questo forse è il vero motivo della tua frustrazione (ti è uscito dalla penna....ci sarà un motivo!).


l'amore non ha on e off o gradini per cui o sei sopra o sotto,
è un continuo saliscendi di una montagna che stai scalando...
il tutto in cordata con coniuge e figli...


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Ottobre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Si....stai talmente bene che sei incazzato con tua moglie,che ti "costringe",secondo te, a fare la vita che fai; probabilmente lei non ti ama e l'incazzatura deriva da ciò....Altrimenti se fosse il contrario la compatiresti.Stanti le difficoltà a troncare che accampi; probabilmente stai ancora confidando che lei cambi, o meglio che ritorni ad essere quella che era quando l'hai scelta.Ma da qualche parte,oltre alla motivazione della non sobriemtà,
> della svista,hai scritto anche "obbligato"....E questo forse è il vero motivo della tua frustrazione (ti è uscito dalla penna....ci sarà un motivo!).


Tutti stanno male, a giro tocca. Poi c'é chi evolve e chi resta al palo. Io una serie di situazioni che mi facevano star male le ho risolte. Mentre voi della banda dei cornuti state a piangervi addosso. Ammantati da una superioritá morale che come coperta é sempre troppo corta.
Se ci fai caso sono mesi e mesi che non mi lamento di mia moglie. 
E per quanto mi diverta flammare, non è che è un valido sostitutivo di una vita insoddisfacente. Le persone sane di mente di solito le risposte alle insoddisfazioni della vita reale le cercano nella vita reale. E le risposte alle faccende da forum le vanno a cercare nei forum.
Non penso che qualcuno si possa iscrivere in un posto come questo se non sta passando un periodo di merda. Non vedo però perché sia obbligato ad andarsene quando il periodo di merda finisce.


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Eh,una niente di che si becca le corna.
> Sono le corna con Ikea ,con le mamme frustrate del corso di nuoto ,con la moglie del professore nel festino orgia,tutte per sopperire alle mancanze dell'eccellenza fatta moglie che mi preoccupano.
> Pare che tutte diano più stimoli della suprema legittima.
> Ergo,non è niente di speciale anche tua moglie.E questo ti qualifica:singleeye:


Insomma. Se per sopperire alla mancanza di stimoli della legittima devi lavorare sui gruppi secondo me di partenza stai/stavi messo bene


----------



## mistral (9 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Insomma. Se per sopperire alla mancanza di stimoli della legittima devi lavorare sui gruppi secondo me di partenza stai/stavi messo bene


Il problema è quando pure i gruppi non bastano più.Dover fare sti casini per provare un minimo di appagamento ....


----------



## mistral (9 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tutti stanno male, a giro tocca. Poi c'é chi evolve e chi resta al palo. Io una serie di situazioni che mi facevano star male le ho risolte. Mentre voi della banda dei cornuti state a piangervi addosso. Ammantati da una superioritá morale che come coperta é sempre troppo corta.
> Se ci fai caso sono mesi e mesi che non mi lamento di mia moglie.
> E per quanto mi diverta flammare, non è che è un valido sostitutivo di una vita insoddisfacente. Le persone sane di mente di solito le risposte alle insoddisfazioni della vita reale le cercano nella vita reale. E le risposte alle faccende da forum le vanno a cercare nei forum.
> Non penso che qualcuno si possa iscrivere in un posto come questo se non sta passando un periodo di merda. Non vedo però perché sia obbligato ad andarsene quando il periodo di merda finisce.


Ma se ciò che facevi per sopperire al periodo di merda lo continui a fare......


----------



## GiovanniRossi (9 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma se ciò che facevi per sopperire al periodo di merda lo continui a fare......


Non penso che scrivere su un forum anonimo sia un "sopperimento". Una distrazione in più, casomai.


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Il problema è quando pure i gruppi non bastano più.Dover fare sti casini per provare un minimo di appagamento ....


Ma mica é un minimo. Te l'ho detto che sono abituato bene. Senti, senza offesa: stai con lo stesso uomo da quando avevi l'imene intatto o quasi, giusto? Ci sta che sia il tuo mondo e ci sta che pur di non perdere quel mondo tu sia disposta a portarti appresso a vita un conflitto che tanto non risolverai mai perché lo hai talmente strutturato che te lo porterai nella bara. 
Ma non tutti vengono dalla tua esperienza. E non necessariamente chi apprezza il brivido della caccia diventa un seriale. Se tu vivi bene arroccata nella torre a far la castellana, mica ti giudico. Al posto tuo avrei la claustrofobia ma non ti giudico. Solo che se i tuoi ragionamenti i tuoi giudizi nei miei confronti partono dal presupposto che io dovrei infilarmi nella tua realtà ti rispondo che mi dispiace perché la tua realtà mi va stretta.
Così come va stretta a tutte quelle persone con cui sono abituato a relazionarmi nella vita.


mistral ha detto:


> Ma se ciò che facevi per sopperire al periodo di merda lo continui a fare......


E quindi? É il mio mondo interiore che é cambiato. Ma di certo non lo spiego a gente arida.


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Ottobre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Non penso che scrivere su un forum anonimo sia un "sopperimento". Una distrazione in più, casomai.


Naahh. É un promemoria. Sennó mi perdo i pezzi


----------



## Foglia (9 Ottobre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> decidiamoci:tradire capita o si sceglie?


Diciamo che dubito possa capitare a caso


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Ottobre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> decidiamoci:
> tradire capita o si sceglie?


Comincia per caso, e ad un certo punto si sceglie di non scegliere. Se scegli non é piú tradimento. Diventa un lasciarsi e cambiare compagnia.


----------



## stany (9 Ottobre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> l'amore non ha on e off o gradini per cui o sei sopra o sotto,
> è un continuo saliscendi di una montagna che stai scalando...
> il tutto in cordata con coniuge e figli...


L'avrà sposato per "obbligo" ....magari conoscendolo....Un frustrato insoddisfatto ,arrabbiato con se stesso per esserlo, con una spocchia infantile , conoscendolo dicevo, e per il carico di corna inflittale,  avrebbe glissato.
Credo che per dirimere il discorso, il nostro dovrebbe rivolgersi ad un buon terapeuta (Non ricordo se twinpeaks sia già intervenuto sul caso).


----------



## Brunetta (9 Ottobre 2017)

Marta35 ha detto:


> Sto leggendo tutti i vostri messaggi, ho risposto un paio di volte ma non visualizzo quello che scrivo, non so perché..
> mentre leggo le vostre discussioni rifletto anche su me.. forse è vero come scriveva qualcuno di voi che mi trovo in una bolla.. che non ci ho capito più niente.. mi rendo conto solo che devo uscirne al più presto..


Esiste nel forum un sistema di moderazione automatica che blocca i post dei neo iscritti fino a che raggiungono un numero stabilito (mi pare 10) per evitare lo spam.
Credo che tu ora sia stata sbloccata.


----------



## flower7700 (13 Ottobre 2017)

Marta35 ha detto:


> So che purtroppo *non è solo infatuazione*, me la sarei fatta passare senza neanche essere tentata. Sono caratterialmente molto razionale e tutto quello che mi sta accadendo mi sembra tanto assurdo..
> devo solo raccogliere tutte le forze possibili e riuscire a troncare.. per il bene di tutti..


Ciao, mollalo subito, anche se è difficile, se già inizi a pensare che sia amore non ne esci. 
Aspetti e speri che lui lasci la famiglia? Con un figlio piccolo? Non lo farà mai (a meno che sia la moglie a farlo un giorno). 

Lui si divertirà con te fin che gli garba e quando sarai diventata troppo insistente, lascerà perdere, con qualche patetica scusa. Intanto si è divertito, e sicuramente dentro di lui mai pensa di lasciare la famiglia. 

Attenzione a quelli che dicono di non aver mai provato nulla di simile, che al tradimento non hanno mai pensato.. perché non è vero. Si mettono complementari a te, dicono quello che ogni donna vuole sentirsi dire solo per scopare, scusa eh. Esperienza personale. Quando me lo dicevano agli inizi non ascoltavo nessuno, ho dovuto sbatterci il naso per capire. Col senno di poi tornerei indietro e non inizierei neppure. :unhappy:


----------



## flower7700 (13 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> E vissero felici e cornuti. Io credo che anche nella gravità che voi vedete nella situazione, lei è nella famosa *bolla *e quindi tutto quello che di contrario le dite non servirà  a niente.
> È ammore . Ah l'ammore


Con tutto quello che sto leggendo in queste settimane, la bolla non è altro che ormoni, dipendenza chimica del cervello, come una droga vera e propria... per quello che chi ha il cervello in bolla non ascolta nessuno! Dicono ci vogliono 3 mesi di no contact con la persona che crea dipendenza per poi uscirne.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Ottobre 2017)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Con tutto quello che sto leggendo in queste settimane, la bolla non è altro che ormoni, dipendenza chimica del cervello, come una droga vera e propria... per quello che chi ha il cervello in bolla non ascolta nessuno! Dicono ci vogliono 3 mesi di no contact con la persona che crea dipendenza per poi uscirne.


quando ti leggo ho la sensazione che hai vissuto certe cose "solo" con lo scopo di diventare la "legittima"
Sbaglio?
Perchè io posso capire il dispiacere per una storia che si chiude ma il sentirsi usata proprio no.
Lui aveva una famiglia. Sicuramente ti ha raccontato un sacco di palle. Ma tu gli hai detto che andavi con lui con l'unico scopo di diventare la legittima se no non ci saresti andata?
Non so se riesco a spiegarmi
Io non mi sento usata nel momento in cui vado a letto con un uomo che desidero, anche perchè dovrei pensare che anche lui si stia sentendo usato altrimenti


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Ottobre 2017)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Con tutto quello che sto leggendo in queste settimane, la bolla non è altro che ormoni, dipendenza chimica del cervello, come una droga vera e propria... per quello che chi ha il cervello in bolla non ascolta nessuno! Dicono ci vogliono 3 mesi di no contact con la persona che crea dipendenza per poi uscirne.


Puoi anche optare per un nuovo manico ......e chissà che il chiodo va......


----------



## Orbis Tertius (13 Ottobre 2017)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Con tutto quello che sto leggendo in queste settimane, la bolla non è altro che ormoni, dipendenza chimica del cervello, come una droga vera e propria... per quello che chi ha il cervello in bolla non ascolta nessuno! Dicono ci vogliono 3 mesi di no contact con la persona che crea dipendenza per poi uscirne.


Si, certo, è solo quello. la cosa bella è che tu lo sai che è quell, ma il cervello va come se non lo fosse: lui vede solo "l'ammore". Ci sono cascato una volta: anzi, *mi ci sono fatto trascinare una volta*, e già mi basta.



farfalla ha detto:


> quando ti leggo ho la sensazione che hai vissuto certe cose "solo" con lo scopo di diventare la "legittima"
> Sbaglio?
> Perchè io posso capire il dispiacere per una storia che si chiude ma il sentirsi usata proprio no.
> Lui aveva una famiglia. Sicuramente ti ha raccontato un sacco di palle. Ma tu gli hai detto che andavi con lui con l'unico scopo di diventare la legittima se no non ci saresti andata?
> ...


E come non dare ragione anche a te, quando qualcuno, maschio o femmina che sia, si sente "usato".
Ma usato cosa, *sono cose che si fanno in due*!


----------



## Farabrutto (13 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Puoi anche optare per un nuovo manico ......e chissà che il chiodo va......


Come non darti ragione. E per inciso... Non c'è nemmeno bisogno di provarlo il nuovo manico... Basta anche un flirt leggero, una persona interessate dell'altro sesso con cui parlare (senza fracassargli le palle con le tue pene per l'altro) e vedrai che basteranno meno di tre mesi


----------



## Paolo78mi (15 Ottobre 2017)

Marta35 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.. sono nuova, vi ho letto silenziosamente ma ora ho deciso di sfogarmi per una cosa che mai e poi mai credevo mi potesse capitare. Sono sposata da 8 anni con 2 figli, un marito che forse non amo più e nessuna inclinazione al tradimento, cosa che fino a 5 mesi fa ritenevo da vili. Ebbene, mi è successo..
> Da un paio di anni abbiamo fatto amicizia con alcune famiglie, usciamo molto spesso tutti insieme e condividiamo tante cose. In particolare con una coppia, il cui figlio è amico del mio.. e sua moglie è in attesa del secondo figlio che nascerà tra poco... Col tempo abbiamo notato io e lui una attrazione crescente e forte. Siamo caratterialmente uguali e spesso ci prendono in giro che siamo una coppia mancata.. a volte diciamo le stesse cose, pensiamo allo stesso modo e abbiamo gli stessi ideali. Anche lui come me ripudiava il tradimento.. Abbiamo parlato di quello che ci stava succedendo e cercato di allontanarci.. finché un giorno per caso ci siamo ritrovati da soli e non abbiamo resistito. Ci siamo visti solo 3 volte da soli (perché purtroppo in comitiva ci vediamo spesso e mi rendo conto che questo peggiora la cosa.. dovremmo non vederci proprio).. ci siamo scoperti innamorati l'uno dell'altra.. anche lui dice di non area sua moglie ma sta con lei più per abitudine e per i figli e le famiglie.. soffriamo entrambi tantissimo, e spesso abbiamo provato a troncare.. per poi comunque ritrovarci al telefono.. abbiamo pianto insieme perché non sappiamo come uscirne. Io so d'essermene purtroppo innamorata.. lui come me dice lo stesso, dice che finora non ha mai provato nulla del genere per una donna. Sono in crisi profonda.. mi sento una bip quando usciamo insieme e vedo sua moglie.. lui si sente un verme.. Non oso immaginare come potrò sentirmi quando tra poco nascerà suo figlio. Sono a pezzi..
> Chi mi dà un consiglio senza giudizi superficiali? Spero tra voi ci sia chi può riuscire a capirmi...


PATATA... ma divertiti goditi la VITA... se questa persona ti EMOZIONA... Non fartela Scappare !!!
Sono le emozioni che ci fanno andare avanti e ci fanno affrontare i problemi...
Sarà Vero Amore ? Mah Chissà ...
Ma GODITELA tu che forse hai trovato la persona giusta che ti Emoziona....

GODITI IL MOMENTO 
Parola di Scout


----------

